# No Christmas sale from SIXX STRINGS!!!



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

No SIXX STRINGS will not be having a Christmas sale this year. Instead we are giving away sets of strings for FREE just for spending your Christmas day here on Archerytalk.

At random times through out the day on Christmas I will log on, and scroll to the bottom of the page to the "currently active users" list, close my eyes, and swirl my mouse around for a few seconds before left clicking. Who ever's profile pops up when I click will get a free set of strings, and cables from SIXX STRINGS:RockOn:

I have yet to determine just how many free sets I will be giving away, just when ever I get that giving feeling I'll pick another winner. 

Winners will be notified via PM 

Thanks, and MERRY CHRISTMAS

David Reed 
SIXX STRINGS
www.sixxstrings.com


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

Very cool gesture on your part, I've heard nothing but great things about your strings! :thumbs_up


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

That Great David...:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

FEDIE316 said:


> Very cool gesture on your part, I've heard nothing but great things about your strings! :thumbs_up


Christmas is a time of giving. We give gifts to friends, and family.
Well I consider archerytalk my second home, and the members here are ALL friends and family. If I could afford the material I would offer free sets to everyone on Christmas, but I do need to keep it with in reason. I just love giving gifts, it fills my heart with joy to experience the excitement of others when they get an unexpected gift.:wink:


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Very cool! I'll be here..........sometime or the other!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Cool deal ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

_Lookin' forward to it, Christmas that is!

A new set of strings would be cool to, awesome offer!_


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

that is very cool.


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

thats a nice christmas gift to us, thanks.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Free is a good price! Great Christmas spirit!!!!


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats to you for the nice deed. :darkbeer:


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice gesture. I'll be floating around here on Christmas.


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

wow. Man it would be nice I just got my Dren dipped sure would like a new set for it:wink:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

That is very generous.

Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been a very good boy Santa.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That's cool... Guess I'll have to break out all 25 of my user names that day. :becky:

Not really, I don't have 25 different users.. :nono: Do I? :noidea: :thumb:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

This is a great thing you're doing David. Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## Vahunter1819 (Dec 19, 2008)

just one more reason to be logged on christmas day


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweet idea David!


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> That's cool... Guess I'll have to break out all 25 of my user names that day. :becky:
> 
> Not really, I don't have 25 different users.. :nono: Do I? :noidea: :thumb:


25 OMG! :mg: We need to watch you more closely I see,maybe an IP Adress is in check...:chortle: And a Nice Gesture on the part of SIXX Strings as well I must add! :thumb: Merry X-Mas as well! :darkbeer:


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks.:darkbeer:


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

That's a very generous thing to do. I know I'll be on here. I'm addicted, like I get the shakes until I click on "New Posts". LOL


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

awesome thing to do. even better if i win:wink:


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

That's awesome, SIXX!! I sure could use a new set, I'll be there.
Carroll


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice, might have to tell the wife to go on without me.

Craig


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

Great idea. I will have to take my laptop to the range.

Thanks!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You ROCK BOWGOD!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

That's very nice of you BowGod... I would love to get a set of your strings


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet deal! Now that's the spirit!

I will be on here Christmas and hopefully I get lucky..... I need a new set of strings!:embara:


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

*christmas gift*

thats a great idea i will be on that day!!!!!!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jersey Ray said:


> 25 OMG! :mg: We need to watch you more closely I see,maybe an IP Adress is in check...:chortle: And a Nice Gesture on the part of SIXX Strings as well I must add! :thumb: Merry X-Mas as well! :darkbeer:




:chortle: I'd never let something like that get in the way of things.. 




:bump: for a great holiday gesture..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

:santa:


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm in... Very cool idea..


----------



## T-Town_Hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a very very nice gesture thank you for your kindness


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome idea, I'll be here sometime or the other.


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

very nice holiday gesture David


----------



## ESWhitetail (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be here..... Oooo ooo Click me....one of your fellow MWC brothers...:wink:


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

I need a longer name....I have an Ultratec that is sadly in need of strings!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Thats cool. I'll be at work ( firefighter ) all day long anyways so I will be on.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Well folks that's just the kind of guy that Dave is and just the kind of company that Sixx Stings is.....superior quality product, superior customer service. Putting the X in X-mas. thanks Dave.


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

Hard to beat this type of generosity :thumbs_up


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Awsome 

I need new strings for my XT 


please land on me please 

good luck all 

and merry Christmas to all


Jon


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

:mg::darkbeer:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice idea! Thanks!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

rogbo said:


> Well folks that's just the kind of guy that Dave is and just the kind of company that Sixx Stings is.....superior quality product, superior customer service. Putting the X in X-mas. thanks Dave.



Thanks Roger, but I would prefer to keep CHRIST in Christmas.
So let's just say Sixx strings "putting the X in ChristmaX":wink:


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Top notch David!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

i am sure who ever wins a set will have a great christmas the strings are awsome i love mine couldnt ask for anything better when i got mine in july i thought it might have been christmas......and great idea dave we all appreciate a good company that does great things for the shooters.....and this is by far one of them......MERRY CHRISTMAS.....JOSH BYERLY


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

hmm i'm gonna be home that day. guess i have to stay log in. very nice guesture. merry xmas and have a happy holiday.

Bill


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

this is a great gesture by a great guy, i am proud to be on davids staff, he is a great guy to deal with


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice David and if I were to be selected random of course I would have the set made for my Black Ice then buy a set for my Marquis :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

:rock: and :roll:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Now, that's a neat way to pick the winners. Thanks.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Now that's the christmas spirit:wink:


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I am in need of a new string . My Friends have been making fun of my string!! :sad:


----------



## Steve Walters (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks..


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

awesome idea dave


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

A cool announcement on the Sixxth Day till Christmas!!!


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hopefull*

Very cool idea! I hope I'm one of the lucky one's that day! I will definately be on AT. It's an addiction of mine :typing:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

It's a Festivus miracle! :whoo:


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

*Very Nice*

That is very nice of you, and definitely keeps the true spirit of the season alive.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowmender said:


> A cool announcement on the Sixxth Day till Christmas!!!


:eyebrows:


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sounds like a great opportunity, Thanks Dave!!! I know I'll be on all day, hopefully I'll be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

OK I have decided how many sets I plan on giving away. But like everything else Christmas, you have to wait until Christmas morning to find out:wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

A wonderful gesture, Dave. Thanks!! I hope I'm lucky enough to win a chance to try out a set of your strings....

And a very Merry Christmas to you and Jen!!

~Monti


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quick question. So all we have to do is be on AT, or on this thread specifically?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Very cool!! :wink:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Sweet! Great Idea Dave! U rock!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ete203 said:


> Quick question. So all we have to do is be on AT, or on this thread specifically?



All you have to do is be on archerytalk, anywhere on archerytalk, you don't even have to know this thread exists!!!!!! Anyone on archerytalk on Christmas day is elligable whether they know it or not.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

sweet dealz.......... i'll be on forsure !!! Could use a new set of kick *** string's.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

alligood729 said:


> Very cool! I'll be here..........sometime or the other!


Merry Christmas...:darkbeer:


----------



## dawgs2323 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's cool, great people on AT!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Almost Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

That gives me a reason to stay home from the inlaws. I will just have to tell them I have to work at home all day.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

let's get this back on top for the day. Christmas is only 3 days away!!!!!!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

this is a great idea. I am honored to shoot for SIXX STRING. just the best in strings and customers service


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Very cool!! Thank you for a kind gesture and thank you for being an AT sponsor!! '94


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

:thumbs_up


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats a very neat idea! Hey Dave do you ever shoot at Mayberry Archers in Maryland? I shot there last year and I saw a shooter with a Hoyt Proelite bow wearing a Sixx Strings shirt. Great strings!


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

That's Great! Very good idea...I like something different. Now, how do I explain to my wife why I will spend all day on AT?


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Q2XL Hunter said:


> That gives me a reason to stay home from the inlaws. I will just have to tell them I have to work at home all day.


Excellent idea Q! I hope you don't mind if I borrow it and use it too. Good on you David for your giving spirit. I'll gladly take the opportunity to add a new set to my collection.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*

Doesn't Christmas run from noon Thursday until 6:00pm Sunday? That is what my wife tells me. She is never wrong, I thought she was once but she told me I was mistaken.

Seriously this is a very generous offer. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

I have never tried them but sign me up, I have two identical bows and I can tell you and AT watchers how they perform.

Thanks -


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I have always thought alot of David, and it's things like this is why! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

oohhh, that would be SWEET!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

spiralcamer said:


> Thats a very neat idea! Hey Dave do you ever shoot at Mayberry Archers in Maryland? I shot there last year and I saw a shooter with a Hoyt Proelite bow wearing a Sixx Strings shirt. Great strings!


I have shot there, I shoot a protec though not a proelite. Might have been Rik Lee he is the only one I can think of who shoots a proelite that may have been at Mayberry.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> I have always thought alot of David, and it's things like this is why! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


Thanks Tom:wink:


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Very, very cool........


----------



## lbbf (Sep 27, 2006)

I've heard good things about Sixx Strings and could use a new set. Great offer.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

The give away draws closer..... :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

You are the man BG!!

Merry Christmas to you and Jen from an NC archer.

Great idea and very generous.

Good Luck to all and Congrats to those that get new strings for Christmas.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

jb-hunter said:


> I have never tried them but sign me up, I have two identical bows and I can tell you and AT watchers how they perform.
> 
> Thanks -


I hope you win, so you can get to shoot the best strings around. 
back up top


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks! Who knows, maybe I'll end up on here for a bit during the day


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

keepin this thread on page one till the big day.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

rogbo said:


> keepin this thread on page one till the big day.


sounds like a good idea


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow. That is nice of you. Have a MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

No one will accuse you of being scrooge! Hoping to win a new set for my new Orange Alphaburner I posted pic's of... What would you think of a flo orange/flo yellow string for it?

A very generous gesture, and the type of thing that makes AT so special.

Thank you, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> No one will accuse you of being scrooge! Hoping to win a new set for my new Orange Alphaburner I posted pic's of... What would you think of a flo orange/flo yellow string for it?
> 
> A very generous gesture, and the type of thing that makes AT so special.
> 
> Thank you, and Merry Christmas.


Flo orange, and flo yellow would look cool, or even flo orange, and sunset orange. there is just enough difference in those 2 colors that you could find the center, but from any distance they would just look orange.

BTW sweet avitar :rock: Eddie rules :rock:


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

*X-Mass String*

I'll be here,thanks for offering that up!!!!!!


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

mee too merry christmas


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

That's COOL :shade: ...


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Flo orange, and flo yellow would look cool, or even flo orange, and sunset orange. there is just enough difference in those 2 colors that you could find the center, but from any distance they would just look orange.
> 
> BTW sweet avitar :rock: Eddie rules :rock:


I didnt even think of a 2 tone orange, that would look sweet on the Orange Burner, thanks for the idea. 

And yes, Eddie does rule, and the band he represents isn't half bad either :wink:


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Santa is all ready making the rounds "down under," does that count or is it midnight to midnight? Whatever, it is a great offer, SIXX. Thank you for a chance.
Carroll


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Carroll in MO said:


> Santa is all ready making the rounds "down under," does that count or is it midnight to midnight? Whatever, it is a great offer, SIXX. Thank you for a chance.
> Carroll


I will start from the time I finish up the gift giving with my family here at home tomorrow, and go until Midnight:wink:


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chansen (Feb 22, 2009)

*Happy Holiday to you and yours*

Great idea. Happy Holidays.


----------



## br1500 (Oct 11, 2008)

Long live the Archer Brotherhood. Nice gesture........


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

That is awesome! I could use a set of Sixx for one of my non-Sixx bows.


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Great Idea Dave! New set of Sixx Strings will def make a few people happy


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

*Wow!!!*

I have been gona put a new set of strings on my PSE X Force 6.Maybe the luck will land on my name. Ever who does get them will sure be happy....

Merry Christmas to all. I only got 14-15 more hours till I get to see my son open his new PSE Chaos!! Im way more excited then him.!!!!!!!!ccasion1::rock-on:


----------



## Bent Arrow (Oct 1, 2002)

Wishing you a merry Xmas


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

this is great, I'd love to have some custom strings on my new bow.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Merry X-Mas David.......:wink:


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Im going to be here*

Sure could use a light fast PINK string and cables for my 9 year daughers Parker Bow The heavy thick factory string kill her speed on her 200 grain Easton 1416 Jazz arrows:wink:


TRACY


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Today is the day. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

superbuckeye said:


> Today is the day. Merry Christmas everyone.


Yep today is the day, but I need to get a little sleep before the madness begins. A few more hours of anticipation. Funny thing is the anticipation of giving great gifts, gives me the same feeling I used to get as a child on Christmas eve. I might have to take a Tylenol PM so I can get to sleep tonight.

Sweet dreams, and see you all in the morning (sometime:wink


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice gesture and Merry Christmas.


----------



## bass.deer (Oct 31, 2007)

I was hoping you were starting early....lol....


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

What a great Gesture. Merry Christmas


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just a note to all you guys running "invisible mode", you're missing out on your shot at a great set of strings... :chortle:


----------



## Nightshade400 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool idea :shade:


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Have I won yet!!!!!!!!

Just kidding. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## cptwolverine (Dec 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!! I pray you all have a blessed Christmas and a joyous New Year!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm in! I could really use a set.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Waiting patiently!

Lol I think I'm a little early. 

Great thing you're doing man thanks!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm waiting for my PM!

...Call me!


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

That is a pretty nice gesture...

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Still waiting......


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Im here, :wink:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Merry Christmas eveyone. 

I's like when I was a kid.....but instead of getting up really early, I;m staying up really early!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone, just wanted to say this is a awesome gesture. Dave you are a class act, I have heard nothing but praise for Sixx Strings. I'll be browsing AT as much as possible today. Everything about archery is still new to me, so spending time on here can't hurt.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Have we started yet?


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

waiting.......Merry Christmas and thanks for doing this.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks Santa David Merry Christmas but i dont have a chimney leave it on the porch .


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice!!!! I hope your business is rewarded many times over this coming year. Merry Christmas!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Now have we started? I've gotta go to bed soon....


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> Still waiting......


Someone is wanting a set of string and cables bad. lol 

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

You know it Bowman!

My A/M 35 needs a String that is 54.75" and a BC that is 37 / 39.25.

So now that my measurments are out there......


...what are we waiting for....Santa?


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I sure could use a new string .I promise I will not shot my eye out!


----------



## mpc (Jan 8, 2009)

Merry Christmas!!! Dave


----------



## fulldraw25 (Sep 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> You know it Bowman!
> 
> My A/M 35 needs a String that is 54.75" and a BC that is 37 / 39.25.
> 
> ...


Just thought it was funny....I would love to have a set too. My target Dren LD is needing some new bling.:wink:


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

It is really nice to see the words Merry Christmas. I personally am sick of the seasons greetings crap. 

Without the birth of Jesus, none of these holiday celebrations would exist!

Enjoy the day all!


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

come on dave just get up already........were alll sitting in front of our computers waiting lol........MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and jen....miss you guys......THANKS AGAIN for what you are doing....JOSH BYERLY


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I could use a set of black and gold strings. (steelers)


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Great gesture.

Merry X-mas


----------



## clcarter (Sep 8, 2009)

Very cool idea!
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

*amen*

i agree with you njscotty


----------



## OrrHunter1 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Bucks,Bows & Family*

Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Pick me 

pick me


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone been selected yet?
The anticipation is unbearable.
I've been online for 5 hours now waiting to see who is first.

A happy Christmas day to you all.

Kev


----------



## whitemarlin (Oct 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Good morning, and MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!!!

I just rolled out of bed, give me a few minutes dig out my sack of presents, and silly red hat.

I'll be back in a few to start the days festivities.


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

A set of custom strings would be sooo cool.


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel like a kid on Christmas


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope I get one!!! If not I will have to break out the Color markers to make my ugly String look a little better. I can not even take bow out to range these days with out people laughing and my ugly string . OH PLEASE OH PLEASE BOWGOD SANTA !


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Bowgod....Uber-Cool gesture giving away a set of new strangs to some lucky AT'r!......Shows the generosity of some of "OUR" Home-Grown craftsmen/Women here on A.T....What colors would look good on a black and chrome Pro Elite??....Red and black?.....L.O.L.....MERRY CHRISTMAS to EVERYONE!.....Harperman


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Harperman said:


> Bowgod....Uber-Cool gesture giving away a set of new strangs to some lucky AT'r!......Shows the generosity of some of "OUR" Home-Grown craftsmen/Women here on A.T....What colors would look good on a black and chrome Pro Elite??....Red and black?.....L.O.L.....MERRY CHRISTMAS to EVERYONE!.....Harperman


The beauty of a black bow is you can literally put any colors you want on it with out looking dumb. Jen has an all black bow, and her strings are flo yellow, flo orange, flo purple, and royal blue with flo purple serving:mg:

.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

OK let's dig down into this sack, and see what we can find!!!!!!!


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

Very cool Bowgod, My girlfriend and I both need new strings and if I win I will only have to buy one set.:hello2::hello2:


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

ok i am ready:wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Come on, Santa!! Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

I should have asked Santa for a new refresh button, this one is wearing out


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I just ordered my second set, winner's won't be disappointed.


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

*Merry Christmas*

Thanks for the chance


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> OK let's dig down into this sack, and see what we can find!!!!!!!


In the sack?:mg:


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

good luck guys you wont be disappointed with these strings. Everyone have A Merry Christmas.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

I gots my fingers crossed. :wink:


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm hoping I win one of these today. I was planning to put new strings on my Reezen after the season, but wasn't sure which ones to go with.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> OK let's dig down into this sack, and see what we can find!!!!!!!


I'm dreaming of a whitemarlin

We have our fist winner of the day
whitemarlin you have a pm:wink:

Be back in a bit for some more holliday cheer:santa:


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

congrats to the first winner:darkbeer:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

My sons bow could use some new strings:embara::embara:


Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm dreaming of a whitemarlin
> 
> We have our fist winner of the day
> whitemarlin you have a pm:wink:
> ...


Congrats...


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats to winner #1. Merry Christmas.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats to whitemarlin!:darkbeer:




BOWGOD said:


> I'm dreaming of a whitemarlin
> 
> We have our fist winner of the day
> whitemarlin you have a pm:wink:
> ...


----------



## MI-Ice (Mar 15, 2008)

*Merry Christmas*

Congrats to #1, and hopefully I can be a winner too!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

congrats to the winner


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> OK let's dig down into this sack, and see what we can find!!!!!!!


What kind of sack are you getting into?:mg:


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm dreaming of a whitemarlin
> 
> We have our fist winner of the day
> whitemarlin you have a pm:wink:
> ...


Merry Christmas Whitemarlin and everyone!


----------



## whitemarlin (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks guys Merry Christmas to all


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats to the winner !!! Merry Christmas


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

:santa:


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats to WhiteMerlin. Hope all of you are enjoying this wonderful morning with family and friends. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

Gotta give it a shot.


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> No SIXX STRINGS will not be having a Christmas sale this year. Instead we are giving away sets of strings for FREE just for spending your Christmas day here on Archerytalk.
> 
> At random times through out the day on Christmas I will log on, and scroll to the bottom of the page to the "currently active users" list, close my eyes, and swirl my mouse around for a few seconds before left clicking. Who ever's profile pops up when I click will get a free set of strings, and cables from SIXX STRINGS:RockOn:
> 
> ...


That is so cool!


----------



## FredBear86 (Nov 22, 2008)

merry christmas everyone


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

*strings*

C'mon baby excitment is killing me..
If I win the winner above me can
Pick my colours!!!


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Finally made it in :wink:

What did I miss?


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Do we need to post or do you know we are here hoping ?


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

a big congrats to whitemarlin merry xmas.

Bill


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ebonarcher said:


> Do we need to post or do you know we are here hoping ?


NO need to post if you don't wanna, just being here on archerytalk on this wonderful day is enough.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Maybe I've had too much egg nog, but I could have swore I just heard the pitter patter of hoof prints up on my roof. I better go check into that, be back in a few:wink:


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

great gesture from a great person merry christmas


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Woohooo!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

pick me, pick me, pick me, lmao


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Maybe I've had too much egg nog, but I could have swore I just heard the pitter patter of hoof prints up on my roof. I better go check into that, be back in a few:wink:


Don't forget your bow!!


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

sounds cool. im here, im feeling lucky..


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas EVERYONE!!! :wink:


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Maybe I've had too much egg nog, but I could have swore I just heard the pitter patter of hoof prints up on my roof. I better go check into that, be back in a few:wink:


Better bring your bow just in case, could be that one you've been waitin for! :darkbeer:


----------



## Hooch (Aug 22, 2007)

FEDIE316 said:


> Better bring your bow just in case, could be that one you've been waitin for! :darkbeer:



:darkbeerzip:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm back....Did I win? Did I win?


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Maybe I've had too much egg nog, but I could have swore I just heard the pitter patter of hoof prints up on my roof. I better go check into that, be back in a few:wink:


Dinner is coming. Its venison! I'll bring my fork.:hungry:


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Santa is still at my house are my new strings coming with him?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Up on the housetop, reindeer pause
Out jumps good ol' Santa Claus
Down through the chimney with lots of toys
All for the little ones, Christmas joys

HO, HO, HO I chose neo71665


NEO YOU HAVE A PM:wink:


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

sweet this should be fun!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Neo:darkbeer:


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats neo71665

Merry Merry happy happy to ALL


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

congrats neo:darkbeer:


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

merry christmas to everyone


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

wow bowgod awesome thanks for the chance at a new set of awesome strings!

Merry Christmas


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Up on the housetop, reindeer pause
> Out jumps good ol' Santa Claus
> Down through the chimney with lots of toys
> All for the little ones, Christmas joys
> ...


You are being very generous. 2 sets of strings given away already. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Neo


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

neednew1 said:


> You are being very generous. 2 sets of strings given away already. Congrats to the winners.


Someone must have spiked his nog. :darkbeer:


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I am here


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

neednew1 said:


> You are being very generous. 2 sets of strings given away already. Congrats to the winners.


There are more to come, I just have to space them out some to give everyone a fair chance. Plan on doing this all day!!!!!!!!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Holy cow I actually won something, thanks to everybody and big thanks to Sixx Strings


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> There are more to come, I just have to space them out some to give everyone a fair chance. Plan on doing this all day!!!!!!!!


I do. I even had my wife refresh the page when I fed the dogs.:wink:


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats neo.... Merry Christmas to all


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

Happy Holidays To All And Good Luck To Everybody BOWGOD You The Man:darkbeer:


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

neo71665 said:


> Holy cow I actually won something, thanks to everybody and big thanks to Sixx Strings


Congrats. What bow are you putting them on? What colors are you getting?


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> There are more to come, I just have to space them out some to give everyone a fair chance. Plan on doing this all day!!!!!!!!


What a great thing to do!! Merry Christmas:darkbeer:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

neednew1 said:


> Congrats. What bow are you putting them on? What colors are you getting?


My new bear, and I'm taking suggestions, thinking of green and brown, its a hunting bow that I plan on trying to get into 3d with if I can. I like flashy but its main point is still hunting so I don't want anyhing too over the top.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> My new bear, and I'm taking suggestions, thinking of green and brown, its a hunting bow that I plan on trying to get into 3d with if I can. I like flashy but its main point is still hunting so I don't want anyhing too over the top.


I think you should try a solid hunter orange with brown serving.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Merry Christmas and congrats to the first two winners!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

neo71665 said:


> My new bear, and I'm taking suggestions, thinking of green and brown, its a hunting bow that I plan on trying to get into 3d with if I can. I like flashy but its main point is still hunting so I don't want anyhing too over the top.


Just remember deer are color blind:wink: just because it's a "hunting" bow doesn't mean you can't give it some bling.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I am curious.
Do the winners get a choice of color on string and servings ?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

had to stop shoveling snow for a bit so I could see if SantaSIXXString is on the job.. :becky:


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Way cool*

Thats cool i need a set bad string santa


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Congrats Neo*

BTW Deer can see & remember color

Merry Christmas All


TAG:cocktail:


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

*meery christmas*

it really is more blessed to give than receive ! tech ? i have a bowmadness xl is it faster without the serving on idler? i have heard mixed opinions, just wanted to know so icould be ready with info when he picked the ol Doebuster!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

that is awesome! congrats to WhiteMarlin and Neo:darkbeer:


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, I looked to see who is online and there's 963 people online today. I though just I had no life. Oh well I have a small chance of winning which is better that a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

congrats to the first 2 winner's - this is awesome that someone is kind enough to share the thought of chrismas by giving out new custom string's. Merry X-mas to everyone :darkbeer:


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

It's like Santa Claus showing up all day long.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> had to stop shoveling snow for a bit so I could see if SantaSIXXString is on the job.. :becky:


David's all over it!!:wink:


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

*Merry Christmas*

Win or not I got to see my son speechless for at least 45 secs. this morning when he opened a bow case witha new PSE Chaos in it. When it finally hit him he went NUTZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow Ilove to see the reactions of a good suprise. Good luck and congrats to those who have already won.

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks santa I could use a new string


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners, great idea, thanks Bowgod!


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

Great gesture and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm lovin this.

Merry Christmas everyone!

Shouldn't we all be out shooting our bows with all the new accessories we got?


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*wooohoooo*

wooohoooo a chance at free stuff for doing something i already enjoy :wink:

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Well still no word from Santa on if my Z7 is going to have a pretty little set of strings on it yet


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Merry Christmas*

to all.


----------



## longbeard1 (Apr 12, 2009)

way to be in the spirit Thanks


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I was just sitting here watching National lampoon's familly Christmas for the second time today, WHEN......

Out on the lawn there arose such a clatter.

I better pause my movie to go see what's the matter:wink:


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Well I was just sitting here watching National lampoon's familly Christmas for the second time today, WHEN......
> 
> Out on the lawn there arose such a clatter.
> 
> I better pause my movie to go see what's the matter:wink:


Oh boy...here it comes!

Maybe it's another shipment of string making material!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Well I was just sitting here watching National lampoon's familly Christmas for the second time today, WHEN......


That's hilarious, we are watching it too.....again.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Still no PM...*



BOWGOD said:


> Well I was just sitting here watching National lampoon's familly Christmas for the second time today, WHEN......
> 
> Out on the lawn there arose such a clatter.
> 
> I better pause my movie to go see what's the matter:wink:


I'm waiting.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Just some Christmas carolers.

The were singing
We wish you a Terry Christmas
We wish you a Terry Christmas
We wish you a Terry Christmas

And a HAPPY NEW YEAR

Terry A you have a pm


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Just some Christmas carolers.
> 
> The were singing
> We wish you a Terry Christmas
> ...


Congrats Terry


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

congrats Terry A.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Just some Christmas carolers.
> 
> The were singing
> We wish you a Terry Christmas
> ...


Terry Christmas! 

Congratulations!


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

congrats terry


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the string set, I will be getting ahold of you to get them ordered soon!! First thing I have EVER won.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL @ AT !!!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Merry christmas!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Terry A said:


> Thanks for the string set, I will be getting ahold of you to get them ordered soon!! First thing I have EVER won.


Well congrats, and MERRY CHRISTMAS:santa:


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

bowgod said:


> just some christmas carolers.
> 
> The were singing
> we wish you a terry christmas
> ...


very cool!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats and merry christmas!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

is there still chances to win?


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

you're good people, BOWGOD!

gotta love anyone who adds random joy to someone's day!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowhunter999 said:


> is there still chances to win?


It's still Christmas isn't it????:wink:


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

im more excited for this than anything else


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

20 just on your Thread...:wink: 167 on AT ..... + Guest 55


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowhunter999 said:


> im more excited for this than anything else


Well then mission accomplished!!!!! My goal was to find a way to make that Christmas morning excitement last ALL DAY.

I LOVE CHRISTMAS


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

923 active user's makes the odd's not too bad:wink:

Congrat's to all winner's:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

another one comming up?  i cant wait!


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

I will not win but still enjoying this!!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

never say never!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

craigthor said:


> I think you should try a solid hunter orange with brown serving.


I was thinking orange and green with brown serving but its too much like the primos that bear had last year, was wanting something that was a bit different.


Congrats Terry


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

I know my luck .


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah mine too ;p never won nothing in my life!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

neo71665 said:


> I was thinking orange and green with brown serving but its too much like the primos that bear had last year, was wanting something that was a bit different.
> 
> 
> Congrats Terry


Could try Hot Pink with Hot Green:mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

neo71665 said:


> I was thinking orange and green with brown serving but its too much like the primos that bear had last year, was wanting something that was a bit different.
> 
> 
> Congrats Terry


Orange, and bronze with bronze serving:wink:


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

ooh, Pick me. I really need a new set of strings.


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

pick us all! lol


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

hansel said:


> Could try Hot Pink with Hot Green:mg:



It had crossed my mine, baby blue and purple also:darkbeer:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

neo71665 said:


> It had crossed my mine, baby blue and purple also:darkbeer:


Really I was just being a smart arsh:embara::embara:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Odds just got better 896 active user's


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

hansel said:


> Could try Hot Pink with Hot Green:mg:




Laugh if you want, but the last "camo" bow I owned had hot pink, and flo green strings on it, and it looked SWEET


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas!!! Did I win:wink:


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Initially, I thought we were supposed to be on this thread specifically. However, I read the first post again and now I'm thinking that we just need to be logged into ArceheryTalk in general, not just this individual thread. Is that correct? It sure would be nice to read some of the new threads without having to open up a new window. Lol.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm guessing you do not have tab?


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I didn't recieve a pm. You may need to resend.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

hansel said:


> Could try Hot Pink with Hot Green:mg:





PlainsRedneckOK said:


> Initially, I thought we were supposed to be on this thread specifically. However, I read the first post again and now I'm thinking that we just need to be logged into ArceheryTalk in general, not just this individual thread. Is that correct? It sure would be nice to read some of the new threads without having to open up a new window. Lol.


You can be anywhere on archerytalk, you don't have to sit on this thread all day. But let's face it, this thread is where all the fun is today:wink:


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

bowgod said:


> you can be anywhere on archerytalk, you don't have to sit on this thread all day. But let's face it, this thread is where all the fun is today:wink:


hooah!


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Merry Christmas


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm feeling lucky


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

IS there a list of winners want to see if by chance I might have Won .


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Kinda quiet here now, BUT...........

I can hear....

Sleigh bells jing-a-ling, ring-ting-ting-a-ling too. Off in the distance:mg:


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Pull the trigger!!! 

Thanks SIXX STRINGS for all your Christmas cheer!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Send me a PM, Send me a PM, Send me a PM, ...........:wink:


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for a chance at what I hear are some great strings. but I am just happy to be home with my wife and kids. Merry christmas to you all , thank you to our troops


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Kinda quiet here now, BUT...........
> 
> I can hear....
> 
> Sleigh bells jing-a-ling, ring-ting-ting-a-ling too. Off in the distance:mg:


Yep I was right.

Like teacher says

"Everytime a bell rings The_Barber gets new strings!!!!!!!

The_Barber you have a PM


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Yep I was right.
> 
> Like teacher says
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

wow how many sets is that now? congrats to the winners.

Bill


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Sixx strings*

:wink:You all are counting your chickens before they hatch. LOL. Anyway, its nice someone is trying to help with the state of the union the way it is. To all HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND BE SAFE!!! I setting here on call so everybody can spend time with loved one. And again THANKS.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Man, this thread is the most fun I have had on AT in a while. Thanks again, Bowgod, although it seems you may be having the most fun of all.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

congrats barber.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

do Canadians get to join in the fun as'well for this contest ????


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Very cool of you guys! :thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

MLabonte said:


> do Canadians get to join in the fun as'well for this contest ????


sure do


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

atm7819 said:


> Man, this thread is the most fun I have had on AT in a while. Thanks again, Bowgod, although it seems you may be having the most fun of all.



you might be right:wink:


----------



## fireroad (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, that's like four sets of free strings already a more to come. A very merry Christmas indeed!

p.s. St. Sixx....all I got for Christmas so far was furniture


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't think begging is gonna help...:wink:


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well if that don't just beat all.
I just saw mommy kissing Santa Claus underneath the Christmas tree

But while she had him occupied I snatched his bag of presents. Let's say we dig around in there, and see what he's gotccasion1:


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

sounds good to me.


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

This is fun.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Oh Boy Oh Boy


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Checkin in again. Waiting patiently. Lol


Congrats to the winners so far. Thanks for doing this bowgod


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bowman 77 and I have been on this thread all day!

Good luck Bowman, I really hope you end up with a set.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Lets see who that jolly ole fellow is gona greet next with some BOW BLING STINGS!!!!!! [email protected] for me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I know I won't win but thank you for the chance .


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

ebonarcher said:


> I know I won't win but thank you for the chance .


You cant win if you not in so stay here and watch the magic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

pick me pick me!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> Bowman 77 and I have been on this thread all day!
> 
> Good luck Bowman, I really hope you end up with a set.


Same too you to bro!!!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Lol!*



BOWGOD said:


> Well if that don't just beat all.
> I just saw mommy kissing Santa Claus underneath the Christmas tree
> 
> But while she had him occupied I snatched his bag of presents. Let's say we dig around in there, and see what he's gotccasion1:


:darkbeer::mg:


----------



## psekid81 (Jun 3, 2003)

*merry xmas*

merry xmas all


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Down to the user list CLICK, CLICK, CLICK
bro.betterley has a PM
From old ST. Nick


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Down to the user list CLICK, CLICK, CLICK
> bro.betterley has a PM
> From old ST. Nick


Congrats...


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

*congrats*

To everyone and remember everyone be safe out there, where every you travel.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> Bowman 77 and I have been on this thread all day!
> 
> Good luck Bowman, I really hope you end up with a set.


Maybe next go round JDoupe...:wink:


----------



## Shwackums (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats to everyone that has won so far. Hope I get a PM. Happy Holidays everyone and stay safe.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Just got word from the big man
There will be a couple special gifts later on today just for those who have played along on this thread today:wink:

But for right now Santa needs a little cat nap.
Be back in a little bit for more Holiday CHEER.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

This has been a fun day! Even if I am awork all day. I still get to play online with my freinds. Priceless!!!


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Just got word from the big man
> There will be a couple special gifts later on today just for those who have played along on this thread today:wink:
> 
> But for right now Santa needs a little cat nap.
> Be back in a little bit for more Holiday CHEER.


How many sets has Santa given away. It seems like every time I get on and check he's pullin another name.... Just not mine though.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Let's go Bowan 77!

Really, he has been here all day. He gave up his Christmas to spend it here with you guys on AT!


----------



## wvbownut (Aug 15, 2003)

this has been fun. I've been checking all day long. You have made all of us West Virginians proud.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

This is more fun than slicing turkey.


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Just got word from the big man
> There will be a couple special gifts later on today just for those who have played along on this thread today:wink:



pitty gifts for the unlucky, watch the begging begin now


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I really am at work on X-Mas day.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm snowed in here in Iowa, and have been on AT all day long. Really kinda sucks as it was my families turn for x-mas and we live the farthest away, so we are celebrating it alone for the first time ever. Hopefully we can get to our other family x-mas tommorrow.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bmw4422 said:


> pitty gifts for the unlucky, watch the begging begin now


Trust me begging will not affect one's chance of winning, and there is no pitty in any of the gifts.

I just think it is suiting to ensure a couple of gifts for the guys/gals who have helped make this so much fun for me. I mean really how much fun would this thread be is it was just me posting winners names?


----------



## bigheadbillygoa (Dec 23, 2008)

i put off hunting this morning just to be on here i hope it turns out well. all the family does stuff on Christmas eve so im free every Christmas


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> I really am at work on X-Mas day.


Im on call for the fire and recue, its been slow for us, but the other districts have been busy with car wrecks.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> Bowman 77 and I have been on this thread all day!


Not been on thread all the time, but been logged onto AT for 13 hrs now.
Gonna try to stiff it out a little longer before I fall asleep with my face on the keyboard. LoL

Kev


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

I've been on edge of my seat all day watching this thread!!:darkbeer:


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I've been here since 7:00 this morning. Still waiting for my PM.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> This has been a fun day! Even if I am awork all day. I still get to play online with my freinds. Priceless!!!


I could not said it better myself. I have been on here sence 6:30 this morning and still going strong.


And thanks again BOWGOD its a great thing you are doing today. It has been a blast. Its made my slow day at the fire house fly bye. Which is always good.

Thanks 

Joe


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

Been playing with the kids and checking in .This is almost as fun


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Just got word from the big man
> There will be a couple special gifts later on today just for those who have played along on this thread today:wink:
> 
> But for right now Santa needs a little cat nap.
> Be back in a little bit for more Holiday CHEER.


Yes, I hope I'm in!!:darkbeer:


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

im pretty well snowed in here in minnesota, no snowmobile.... so im here


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i been jumping back and forth to see all the winners. this is fun watching all you folks. oh bowman i hope you get one too buddy.

Bill


----------



## sdbohunter (Nov 9, 2008)

snowed in here also, thank God I didn't have to travel. Some new strings could sure warm a guy up.:wink:


----------



## KeithB (Apr 21, 2009)

Merry chritsmas everyone


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is good fun between christmas feasts! Everytime I sit down to look thru some threads, I eat 5 more cookies....


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

fishcatcher said:


> i been jumping back and forth to see all the winners. this is fun watching all you folks. oh bowman i hope you get one too buddy.
> 
> Bill


Thanks fishcatcher...even if I dont win I'm still a winner for being able to play along today.:wink:


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

I really Hope I win:shade::shade:


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!! you guys rock!!


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

well i hope your cat nap goes well for you. I need one myself.


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Trust me begging will not affect one's chance of winning, and there is no pitty in any of the gifts.
> 
> I just think it is suiting to ensure a couple of gifts for the guys/gals who have helped make this so much fun for me. I mean really how much fun would this thread be is it was just me posting winners names?


Thanks to you for making this so much fun for us with your clever rhymes.


----------



## Skeeter_Eater (Mar 17, 2009)

thats pretty cool. Good job to you SIXX


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been here all day while dealing with my mom whom has alzheimers. So i do not get a Christmas. I've spent my day dealing with crazy. My brother came to take her for xmas , but all he did was wind her up more. I need a bottle of jack.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish i had set a timer before i logged on. Honestly, I woke up mulitple times last night thinking about how i needed to log on as soon as possible. My presents under the tree were the second thing that came to mind, if you can believe that! Haha, oh well; that's simply an example of what an archery addiction can do for ya!


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Sweet deal


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

I didnt know you had to be in this thread to win,,I thought you just had to be on AT all day...haha...Im staying right here for the rest of the eve.

Thanks BOWGOD for the give away....this is great!


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

EnglishKev said:


> Not been on thread all the time, but been logged onto AT for 13 hrs now.
> Gonna try to stiff it out a little longer before I fall asleep with my face on the keyboard. LoL
> 
> Kev


ya same didn't know we had to be in this thread


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

Yabba dabba doo, I need strings too....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

*Waiting for presents from good ol' St Nick
Some of us logged on to AT pretty darn quick.

But the thing that strikes me as being pretty odd, 
None of us brought a present for dear ol' BOWGOD!!

Merry Christmas and thank you for fun day on AT...*

:darkbeer:


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> I wish i had set a timer before i logged on. Honestly, I woke up mulitple times last night thinking about how i needed to log on as soon as possible. My presents under the tree were the second thing that came to mind, if you can believe that! Haha, oh well; that's simply an example of what an archery addiction can do for ya!


I feel ya, I already had my presents weeks ago(new bow and accesories) so this has been the highlight of my day by far. Praying for a new set of Sixx strings to replace the fuse factory strings. I'm thinking even if I don't win, I will end up buying a set down the road from Dave. Class act guy, I wish I could find it to be as generous in this day an age.


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

waiting for call to go out on the road and plow!


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Kahkon said:


> ya same didn't know we had to be in this thread


Didn't have to be in the thread all the time, just logged onto site.
That's according to BowGod on page 2 of this thread.
Not sure how much longer I can go, nearly 23.00 hours now my time, been logged in since 09.00 hours. 
14 hours, but it's been fun so far.

Kev


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Just woke up from my nap. Ho Ho (hickup) Hoooo :darkbeer:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*String Sale*

Up for the stringman


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Yes sir, it has been a blast following this thread today. It's the most fun I have had on AT yet.:rock:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*String giveaway*

I've been logged on so long my wife thinks I'm in a coma. Oh may the curser find me- My Allegiance needs a set of strings bad.


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

*snow*

SDDEER , I seen on the news you were going to get hit worse than what we did, be safe if you have to go in and run the roads.


----------



## Nightshade400 (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally home, haven't been home since Saturday and I am sick of driving and being around a ton of people, now it's time to just relax :shade:


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

longhunter 66 said:


> SDDEER , I seen on the news you were going to get hit worse than what we did, be safe if you have to go in and run the roads.


always have to be on the alert,thanks Dwight


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

catnap.......ha ha..ssshhh he's sleeping


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

When Im working I drive a truck and my off time I work for the vol fire and rescue, it gets trying out there. GODS SPEED, Ron


----------



## Nightshade400 (Nov 20, 2009)

Who would have thought you could get stuck in traffic for 2.5 hours on xmas day of all days :lol:


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Fun*

A six string lottery.....fun.
Merry Christmas all........
just seeing this as I had 14" of snow to remove and 6' drifts to clear.

Whitechristmas baby.....ya all stop on thru Omaha if you got a sweet truck.

Peace on AT and good will to Archers.

:grinch:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Wish we could get a few inches of snow down here in middle GA durning hunting season.


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish I were shovelling snow. We have had a lot of rain the last week, and I have been upset...thinking we should have a lot of snow by now. At least it finally started snowing today.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone, hope all had a wounderful day.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> Wish we could get a few inches of snow down here in middle GA durning hunting season.


I could loan you about 10 inches across the state free of charge, and I would still have plenty left over here.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

cool deal you have going on here for Christmas time! :yo:


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## b77wolf (Jan 2, 2006)

**

Wow 40 people watching one thread.


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm not sure why, but I find the thread entertaining...maybe it's the a nticipation of the next winner.


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

makes me wish I had a longer user name... Would give me that little extra edge... :wink:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

hawkeyestate said:


> I could loan you about 10 inches across the state free of charge, and I would still have plenty left over here.


Dang how much do yall have. When we do get snow it doesn't even cover the ground with a soild blanket.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

the anticipation is still building. Man I hope Santa picks me. My son's bow needs new strings in a bad way.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

*SIXX Strings*

God bless and Merry Christmas!
First class thing to do here

DJ


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

hawkeyestate said:


> I could loan you about 10 inches across the state free of charge, and I would still have plenty left over here.


I could loan an additional 5" or so... That's a good 15" for them.


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

*how much*

We have 3/4 of an inch of sleet and 6 inches of snow on top, Ron.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

JMaier said:


> I could loan an additional 5" or so... That's a good 15" for them.


Thanks for the offer, but the 1st 10'' is about 8'' to much.


----------



## Nightshade400 (Nov 20, 2009)

If it snowed here I would be happy, hardly ever see it around these parts though.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok, I'm back from checking my traps (nothing) and I am ready to win something. Do I hear jingle bells coming to Utah?


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Same here we don't get much snow


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

utahelk said:


> Ok, I'm back from checking my traps (nothing) and I am ready to win something. Do I hear jingle bells coming to Utah?


After they leave Georgia. lol


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

no i heard him here in canada ;P


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks for the offer, but the 1st 10'' is about 8'' to much.


2 1/2 weeks ago we got about 9", and since Wednesday night we have already got 12" with another 6-8" still to come by tom night/sunday morning.


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anybody no how many more this kind fellar is givin away?


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

JMaier said:


> makes me wish I had a longer user name... Would give me that little extra edge... :wink:


you dont need a longer name, just one that can be rhymed into a christmas song.


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

not shure..still excited!


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

163 members & 96 guests):darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

hawkeyestate said:


> 2 1/2 weeks ago we got about 9", and since Wednesday night we have already got 12" with another 6-8" still to come by tom night/sunday morning.


Good luck with that bro!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Fire&Ice said:


> 163 members & 96 guests):darkbeer:


yes the odds are looking better.:wink:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Santa i need a new set of strings!!!:wink:


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

hope its not for rhyming cause im not gonna win!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

mavmike72 said:


> Anybody no how many more this kind fellar is givin away?


Dont know, its been 5 sets so far I do beleave


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

2 inches of rain here today in about a 12 hour window. Really feel for the kids that got new bikes today. Great thing Sixx is doing here. I can almost feel the anxiety in some of the posts! LOL!


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

longhunter 66 said:


> We have 3/4 of an inch of sleet and 6 inches of snow on top, Ron.


wehad some ice and about 15" so far! ho,ho,ho


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I still hope I win one of the custom strings !! Been here all day haven FUN !!!:darkbeer:


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Tracking and spotting should be no problem come sunday when this storm is gone thats for sure. Got 16 days left to find a bruiser.


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck to all you who are out to win some SIXXSTRINGS, Merry Christmas.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

We had alot of rain here today also. But it did clear up around 10 am.


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Before i joined last week i bought a set for my ulta max but i would rather have some custom ones....................hint hint


----------



## Random Child (Nov 18, 2009)

Had a good nap? Hoping for some new strings!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

modeclan said:


> 2 inches of rain here today in about a 12 hour window. Really feel for the kids that got new bikes today. Great thing Sixx is doing here. I can almost feel the anxiety in some of the posts! LOL!


Yea man it sucked till around 3PM.Finally got out in the yard with my son and his new PSE Chaos. WOW it smokes, really fast for 43 lbs.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I took my 3 hour nap at the the wrong time, I have been watching this thread since about 5 am but fell asleep right around when Dave got on. Then when I woke up it was right when he went to take his nap. If it wasn't for bad luck, I would have no luck at all.:darkbeer:


----------



## Nightshade400 (Nov 20, 2009)

mmm dinner


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

I got a idea everyone log off and I will PM everyone when he gives away next set of strings


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

The anticipation is killing me!!! Time seems to be slipping away faster than ever! Lol. Thanks to Sixx for providing such a generous opportunity and causing me to lose the ability to blink from staring at the computer screen for so long!! Haha. Good luck to everyone; the end is nearing...


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Now thats funny.....


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

My sixxth sense says the sixxth set shall be soon


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

denden9 said:


> I got a idea everyone log off and I will PM everyone when he gives away next set of strings


You 1st :darkbeer:


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

I've got nothing going on so I will be the look out for you:shade:


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

He isn't napping, he's in his sleigh coming to Utah.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, got a new wireless router for Christmas gonna take a chance and log out for the first time in 14.5 hours.......Maybe I wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## Nightshade400 (Nov 20, 2009)

If you want to see something really cool press Alt + F4 :shade:


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*drenalin*

Hey I need a set. !!!!


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

:wav:Hey bowmender, I live SWMO, where are you located at? You can send me a pm.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

Merry christmas to all!!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

denden9 said:


> I got a idea everyone log off and I will PM everyone when he gives away next set of strings


I was just thinking the same thing. :grin:


----------



## Nightshade400 (Nov 20, 2009)

atm7819, denden9, neednew1, mw31, bowman_77, bowman100, longhunter 66, jamesbowman, ChaseK, BIGBOB, J.HASTINGS, PSEBrian, DHawk2, FatboyStew, introverted, mavmike72, mathews1, Ajulson92, yamegusta, Bowtech182, utahelk, Kahkon, BamaTomCat, MR_Fuzzychicken, HOYTLVR, BowtechAlly563, hdracer, Random Child, bowmender, hawkeyestate, spiralcamer, mason79, wvbownut, williamskg6, P.L. Archery, arrowshooters, bowhunter999, Sackamous, sddeer

These people may all leave now


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sting giveaway*

Oh lets see another set


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

No chance of leaving now. I've been watching all day.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Nightshade400 said:


> atm7819, denden9, neednew1, mw31, bowman_77, bowman100, longhunter 66, jamesbowman, ChaseK, BIGBOB, J.HASTINGS, PSEBrian, DHawk2, FatboyStew, introverted, mavmike72, mathews1, Ajulson92, yamegusta, Bowtech182, utahelk, Kahkon, BamaTomCat, MR_Fuzzychicken, HOYTLVR, BowtechAlly563, hdracer, Random Child, bowmender, hawkeyestate, spiralcamer, mason79, wvbownut, williamskg6, P.L. Archery, arrowshooters, bowhunter999, Sackamous, sddeer
> 
> These people may all leave now


no need to be greedy. LOL Thats funny


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

I can't computer locked up on this page tryied all day to unfreeze it !!!


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I will leave, but expect everyone else to leave as well...I'll log back in to ensure everyone else logged off...integrity first.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Nightshade400 said:


> atm7819, denden9, neednew1, mw31, bowman_77, bowman100, longhunter 66, jamesbowman, ChaseK, BIGBOB, J.HASTINGS, PSEBrian, DHawk2, FatboyStew, introverted, mavmike72, mathews1, Ajulson92, yamegusta, Bowtech182, utahelk, Kahkon, BamaTomCat, MR_Fuzzychicken, HOYTLVR, BowtechAlly563, hdracer, Random Child, bowmender, hawkeyestate, spiralcamer, mason79, wvbownut, williamskg6, P.L. Archery, arrowshooters, bowhunter999, Sackamous, sddeer
> 
> These people may all leave now


There are 710 members online right now. Alot more would need to log off. Read post #292 of this thread...


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone on here right now!!! I hope(along with everyone else right now) that I can be one of the lucky ones to win some strings too! My strings are screaming to be changed!! May the luckiest person win the next set of strings!


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

12 PAGES of no Bashing got to love Christmas !!


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

FatboyStew said:


> I will leave, but expect everyone else to leave as well...I'll log back in to ensure everyone else logged off...integrity first.


I like that idea will stay and make sure with you.!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Nightshade400 said:


> atm7819, denden9, neednew1, mw31, bowman_77, bowman100, longhunter 66, jamesbowman, ChaseK, BIGBOB, J.HASTINGS, PSEBrian, DHawk2, FatboyStew, introverted, mavmike72, mathews1, Ajulson92, yamegusta, Bowtech182, utahelk, Kahkon, BamaTomCat, MR_Fuzzychicken, HOYTLVR, BowtechAlly563, hdracer, Random Child, bowmender, hawkeyestate, spiralcamer, mason79, wvbownut, williamskg6, P.L. Archery, arrowshooters, bowhunter999, Sackamous, sddeer
> 
> These people may all leave now


OK. NOT!:chortle:


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

91bravo said:


> May the luckiest person win the next set of strings!


 Now why did you have to go and say that? Now I have no chance. I'm not exactly lucky when it comes to contests. :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> 12 PAGES of no Bashing got to love Christmas !!


Is that a 1st for AT....lol:thumbs_up


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

Nightshade400 said:


> atm7819, denden9, neednew1, mw31, bowman_77, bowman100, longhunter 66, jamesbowman, ChaseK, BIGBOB, J.HASTINGS, PSEBrian, DHawk2, FatboyStew, introverted, mavmike72, mathews1, Ajulson92, yamegusta, Bowtech182, utahelk, Kahkon, BamaTomCat, MR_Fuzzychicken, HOYTLVR, BowtechAlly563, hdracer, Random Child, bowmender, hawkeyestate, spiralcamer, mason79, wvbownut, williamskg6, P.L. Archery, arrowshooters, bowhunter999, Sackamous, sddeer
> 
> These people may all leave now


Now that's not nice, unless of course everyone listed are winners.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> 12 PAGES of no Bashing got to love Christmas !!


Maybe that is why I have enjoyed this thread so much.... and just think, there are still hours of Christmas left.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

wonder who the next winner will be? can't wait to find out who that lucky person is! :teeth: i can only hope :angel:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> wonder who the next winner will be? can't wait to find out who that lucky person is! :teeth: *i can only hope *:angel:


Its Me


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Dang did we have to be in this thread all day or just on AT? I have been on AT most of the day..besides the 3 hrs I went hunting:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> Dang did we have to be in this thread all day or just on AT? I have been on AT most of the day..besides the 3 hrs I went hunting:darkbeer:


Just on AT


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Is there a way to tell how long you have been logged in.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Ok nevermind I just went back and re-read the OP. That is what I thought. Don't have to stay on this specific thread. :darkbeer: I am starting to think this thread is why you have to keep logging onto AT everytime I leave..haha So people can't just leave there computer on and have themselves logged onto AT. Am I on to something?


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Where you at Dave? Some of these guys are getting 

strung'' out


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

thats to funny


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> Ok nevermind I just went back and re-read the OP. That is what I thought. Don't have to stay on this specific thread. :darkbeer: I am starting to think this thread is why you have to keep logging onto AT everytime I leave..haha So people can't just leave there computer on and have themselves logged onto AT. Am I on to something?


Nope.... Mine as been on all day, but I have been in front of it also.:shade:


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

very nice


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

bowmender said:


> Where you at Dave? Some of these guys are getting
> 
> strung'' out


That is funny.


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> waylonb19 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok nevermind I just went back and re-read the OP. That is what I thought. Don't have to stay on this specific thread. :darkbeer: I am starting to think this thread is why you have to keep logging onto AT everytime I leave..haha So people can't just leave there computer on and have themselves logged onto AT. Am I on to something?
> ...


TBH, I have done both, been on it and just left it open. Kinda feel bad for the people that didn't either relize to do that or didn't do that.


----------



## 3d4me (Oct 25, 2003)

Who won???????????????????????????????????

just wondering


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Might need to send the wife to the store to get me some RED BULL , The ol eye's are getting heavy:faint2:...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

ete203 said:


> bowman_77 said:
> 
> 
> > TBH, I have done both, been on it and just left it open. Kinda feel bad for the people that didn't either relize to do that or didn't do that.
> ...


----------



## goosie119 (Feb 27, 2006)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> 12 PAGES of no Bashing got to love Christmas !!


where's hunlee when you need him?


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

I just started another pot of coffee.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Maybe I have an advantage, It's only 6:00pm here.


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

We need more people like this in the world... Nice and genorous people... Not enough of them around.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Might need to send the wife to the store to get me some RED BULL , The ol eye's are getting heavy:faint2:...


Its ok go take a cat nap if you need. I'll let you know if you win.....


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

:darkbeer:bowman77, that REDBULL will kill you


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Trust me begging will not affect one's chance of winning, and there is no pitty in any of the gifts.
> 
> I just think it is suiting to ensure a couple of gifts for the guys/gals who have helped make this so much fun for me. I mean really how much fun would this thread be is it was just me posting winners names?


Been on most of the day...it's pretty cool what Davids doing!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

denden9 said:


> I just started another pot of coffee.


That sounds good.


utahelk said:


> Maybe I have an advantage, It's only 6:00pm here.


Man thats not fair it 8:00 here...lol



JMaier said:


> We need more people like this in the world... Nice and genorous people... Not enough of them around.


It is a great thing that BOWGOD is doing. Your right not nearly enough of them around.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

longhunter 66 said:


> :darkbeer:bowman77, that REDBULL will kill you


lol...Im more of a monster man anyway.


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Nightshade400 said:


> atm7819, denden9, neednew1, mw31, bowman_77, bowman100, longhunter 66, jamesbowman, ChaseK, BIGBOB, J.HASTINGS, PSEBrian, DHawk2, FatboyStew, introverted, mavmike72, mathews1, Ajulson92, yamegusta, Bowtech182, utahelk, Kahkon, BamaTomCat, MR_Fuzzychicken, HOYTLVR, BowtechAlly563, hdracer, Random Child, bowmender, hawkeyestate, spiralcamer, mason79, wvbownut, williamskg6, P.L. Archery, arrowshooters, bowhunter999, Sackamous, sddeer
> 
> These people may all leave now


Hey, I'm on that list.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

utahelk said:


> Maybe I have an advantage, It's only 6:00pm here.


Yeah, but BOWGOD is in West Virgina, when does he stop 12:00am EST or 12:00am PACIFIC ???


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Still waiting for my PM.

Bowman......we got all the snow up here you could want.

Feel free to come and get it......


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*String giveaway*

In WV we never shut down, we bowhunt in the day and coonhunt at night.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> Still waiting for my PM.
> 
> Bowman......we got all the snow up here you could want.
> 
> Feel free to come and get it......


On my way after the drawing tonite


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

jamesbowman said:


> In WV we never shut down, we bowhunt in the day and coonhunt at night.


I'll have to see if I can dig up the thread from the Paintball forum... Guy had a **** that kept getting in his trash at night... He set up in a second story window with his bow... No more ****...


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think bowgod fell asleep.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

longhunter 66 said:


> I think bowgod fell asleep.


Maybe he's busy making uo the strings. :shade:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

MT Olie said:


> Yeah, but BOWGOD is in West Virgina, when does he stop 12:00am EST or 12:00am PACIFIC ???


Good question....


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

I get off in 40 minutes... Then it's roughly an hour till I get home... Ouch...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


1 cord?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

The boss says i got 25 more minutes on here and i have to get off, what a bummer.


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

craigthor said:


> 1 cord?


Nah. Wood chucks chuck in cubic meters... I'm guessing 21.762 Cubic Meters..


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JMaier said:


> Nah. Wood chucks chuck in cubic meters... I'm guessing 21.762 Cubic Meters..


Well then how much wood does a woodchuck chuck with a Slick Trick stuck in him? :tongue:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

This is probably the best thread this year. I love the no bickering and all the fun things people have had to say.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

the backstraps were broiled in the oven with care,
while i wondered what colors for the 82nd air.
my fellow AT'ers- strung out on caffeine, 
were hoping for pm's from that guy- seldom seen....


BOWGOD, the giver of custom SIXX strings


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

So did you all have a GREAT CHRISTMAS ????


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Still here, any more gift's going out today ??? It's been great watching all day and a bonus to all the winners.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

brokenarrow123p said:


> The boss says i got 25 more minutes on here and i have to get off, what a bummer.


Dang bro I hate that for ya. Try and do some sweet talking and get a few more hrs. out of it.:smile:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

never really seen a woodchuck ckuck wood as in throwing lol


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

brokenarrow123p said:


> The boss says i got 25 more minutes on here and i have to get off, what a bummer.


sorry to hear, maybe he'll do another give away before you have to get off :teeth:


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

elk country rp said:


> the backstraps were broiled in the oven with care,
> while i wondered what colors for the 82nd air.
> my fellow AT'ers- strung out on caffeine,
> were hoping for pm's from that guy- seldom seen....
> ...


The best way to spread Christmas cheer is singing loud for all to hear (sorry Elf is on again)........or giving away free strings on AT.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

810 members and 346 guests


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

ukey:no wood ,just daisies


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Great Thread*

great Idea:darkbeer:


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

craigthor said:


> Well then how much wood does a woodchuck chuck with a Slick Trick stuck in him? :tongue:


Depends... How good of a shot was it? :tongue:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

craigthor said:


> Well then how much wood does a woodchuck chuck with a Slick Trick stuck in him? :tongue:


Not to much.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

His stomach full of turkey
and a head full of grog :darkbeer:

Where is our string-giver
the one called BOWGOD?


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

Has anyone taken two turkey with one shot?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

courtesy of google images


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

Well when ya put it that way.... He dead.


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

you all aint right


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JMaier said:


> Well when ya put it that way.... He dead.


Well consider him a sacrifice for BOWGOD!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

craigthor said:


> courtesy of google images


That is one tough woodchuck. It took 4 arrows to stop him.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

great Christmas so far :shade:


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> great Christmas so far :shade:


I'm glad someone is having a good day... Not much fun sitting in a jail all day... 13 more minutes till freedom!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Nice and peaceful here at the fire house. Great Christmas


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I WON...just got a PM from Bowgod...he said this was the last set he was giving away...you all can leave now :tongue:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> I WON...just got a PM from Bowgod...he said this was the last set he was giving away...you all can leave now :tongue:


Are yoiu sure that wasn't Bowman. j/k


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> I WON...just got a PM from Bowgod...he said this was the last set he was giving away...you all can leave now :tongue:


hahaha....he hasn't been on sence 4:58 good try though


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> I WON...just got a PM from Bowgod...he said this was the last set he was giving away...you all can leave now :tongue:


you first


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Strings*

Wrong!- He hasn't been on here since before 5:00pm


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

ya right, some of been trying get us off the net.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah RIGHT !!!!


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

I hope you work there  and are not just visiting.


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> I WON...just got a PM from Bowgod...he said this was the last set he was giving away...you all can leave now :tongue:


:set1_punch: :: SMACK :: There shall be no more of your trickery! :tongue:


I do work here... But 12 hour shifts are just like living here...


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> lol...Im more of a monster man anyway.


Apple Monsters or Amps in the green can!!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

PAGE 14... Still GOING STRONG :teeth: ....


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

This aint good, hey BOWGOD you alright?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

If you could live anywhere in the USA where would it be?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wake David up!!!!!!


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

I know what you mean. I work a twelve hour schedule.


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Apple Monsters or Amps in the green can!!


I went to a national paintball tournament in San Diego last November.. They were giving away Rockstars... I think over the three day weekend me and a buddy drank over 40 of them on our own... Talk about being slightly cracked out.. We probably could have recanned and resold our pee and no one would have even known... Same color and smell... Neither of us had the guts to taste test.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

OK I'm back. Sorry for the delay.

Now where were we?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

He's BACK....:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:...


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JMaier said:


> I went to a national paintball tournament in San Diego last November.. They were giving away Rockstars... I think over the three day weekend me and a buddy drank over 40 of them on our own... Talk about being slightly cracked out.. We probably could have recanned and resold our pee and no one would have even known... Same color and smell... Neither of us had the guts to taste test.


:darkbeer:ukey::darkbeer:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Apple Monsters or Amps in the green can!!


This Monster


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe Christmas is over and they forgot to tell Us ?


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Come on PM:teeth::teeth:


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

You were about to make my day...


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

He is back:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowgod's Lady (Aug 22, 2007)

Just called an woke him up! I am work watching.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> OK I'm back. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Now where were we?


were having a good time :darkbeer:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Bowgod's Lady said:


> Just called an woke him up! I am work watching.


Now thats a great wife/ gf :thumbs_up



bowman100 said:


> were having a good time :darkbeer:


:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> OK I'm back. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Now where were we?


Welcome back. Hope you got the needed rest. You were just about to pm me to tell me I was the latest lucky winner! LOL!


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Now where were we?


about to sing someone another lucky christmas carol?


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm starting to think BOWGOD is only doing this to say he created the thread that generated the most responses... Just kidding, thank again BOWGOD. You are very generous, and you have been able to entertain more no-brained ******** than even the hunting channel can. Haha, thanks. Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> were having a good time :darkbeer:


Great time....the best so far on AT


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

bmw4422 said:


> about to sing someone another lucky christmas carol?


make another lucky winners day?


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Crack the whip.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome back. We've been having fun without ya, but join right in.


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

My nerves are shot,LOL. It pass the time being on call.


----------



## FiremanStokes (Sep 7, 2009)

I think its My turn to win......!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

FiremanStokes said:


> I think its My turn to win......!


My turn My turn


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

Have a good nap?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's hear a drum roll :drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer: the winner is......


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you, Bowgods Lady!!!!


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Utahelk


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

As I'm typing this, 19 people posted in quick succession after our very own BOWGOD. And i definitely mean quick. Lol. This thread just keeps making me laugh! It's like watching little piglets chase after a sow. Lol


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

the boss gave me 30 more minutes


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Bowman_77


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

brokenarrow123p said:


> the boss gave me 30 more minutes


Good deal...sweet talking does work


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> As I'm typing this, 19 people posted in quick succession after our very own BOWGOD. And i definitely mean quick. Lol. This thread just keeps making me laugh! It's like watching little piglets chase after a sow. Lol


lol- oink, oink


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

This is drivin me nuts..........


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

TRUCK6887 said:


> Have a good nap?


Had a great nap

But then the phone started ringing, and there was someone outside my house pounding PA RUM PUM PUM PUM.

Guess it's time to reach back into the goddy bag, and see what we find!!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Oh what fun it is


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Here piggy, piggy, piggy .......


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

We should be at 30 pages by the end of the night 

Thanks BOWGOD and congrats to the winners so far!


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

this is an awesome deal and idea by bowgod.
my guess is that this will lead to alot of people picking up a set of strings.

again great idea. :thumbs_up


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Here piggy, piggy, piggy .......


Smells like bacon...


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

did i miss something


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

longhunter 66 said:


> did i miss something


maybe. :tongue:


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Still trying to get the PIG....


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

a newborn string for me pa rum pum pum pum
to slay the fuzzy thiiiiiings
pa rum pum pum pum
rum pum pum pum
rum pum pum pum


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mom and dad just look at me and shake their head when they walk by me. I can't hardly even look back at them because of the anticipation!!! Tell us already! Aaaarrrrghhh! My unblinking eyes feel like sandpaper and, seeing that I haven't hardly walked all day, my feet have decayed in front of my very own eyes! Aaaarrrrghhh!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Still trying to get the PIG....


Bowhuntersw forum has some.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

I Think


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

That's funny....


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

he's


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

The wait is killin me...LOL


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Waiting until


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

gotta let that pumpkin pie settle


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

we hit


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

600 posts.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 16 coming up soon....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Rudolph the utecredneck Reindeer had a very shiny bow.
And if you ever saw it you would even say it needed new string
UTECRedNk You have a PM:thumbs_up


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a headache:angry:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Rudolph the utecredneckhad a very shiny bow.
> And if you ever saw it you would even say it needed new string
> UTECRedNk You have a PM:thumbs_up


Congrats


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

congrats utecredneck


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

what string is thi-is
too stretched to tune
making elk country's peep
si-ight cree-eeping


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

congrats Utec


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats guy ... this has been a long day


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

OK, so maybe it was 582 posts


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

merry christmas utec


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

congrats, *******


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

BOWGOD, you force me to keep making up silly lyrics........


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, what a day. How many is that today?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

What a present from BOWGOD :angel: .... CONGRAT's to you....


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Into my 16th hr on AT today.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats! And the rest of us will keep on watching the screen...and eating turkey and drinking :darkbeer: or :beer:


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

I knew you were not just gonna string us along


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

AT is officially gonna be out of service for the remainder of the evening for routine maintenance except for Bowgod and superbuckeye. Sorry for any inconvience that this causes you. AT will be available again at 12:01 AM December 26th. Thank you for your understanding regarding this much needed maintenance.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

AGPank said:


> Wow, what a day. How many is that today?


Thats there is # 6


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Had a great nap
> 
> But then the phone started ringing, and there was someone outside my house pounding PA RUM PUM PUM PUM.
> 
> Guess it's time to reach back into the goddy bag, and see what we find!!!!


I was about to call you!!


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats! The turkey is making me sleeeepppyy...


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure you picked the wrong *******. I'm right HERE! Haha, congrats to the winnner!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> AT is officially gonna be out of service for the remainder of the evening for routine maintenance except for Bowgod and superbuckeye. Sorry for any inconvience that this causes you. AT will be available again at 12:01 AM December 26th. Thank you for your understanding regarding this much needed maintenance.


Now that is funny.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Rudolph the utecredneck Reindeer had a very shiny bow.
> And if you ever saw it you would even say it needed new string
> UTECRedNk You have a PM:thumbs_up


congrats on your prize


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

wouldn't it be funny if he picked another string maker?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Since I took so long the last time, how about a special 1:50 shot just for those on this thread right now:shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

449 post sence the start this morning


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrat ******* :darkbeer:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

THANKS "BOWGOD" for giving us an opportunity to win a set of your strings.VERY GENEROUS!!! (congrats to all the winners)


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Into my 16th hr on AT today.


14 or so for me...bowman...we gotta get out more!!:teeth:


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

yes I need a chance


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

DRUM ROLL :drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer:...


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Since I took so long the last time, how about a special 1:50 shot just for those on this thread right now:shade:


Works for me


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

please


----------



## twhets (Jul 29, 2005)

works for me too


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I may not have won any strings, but I sure know who will be receiving my next order for strings or cables. Class act Bowgod! I hope you have a fantastic 2010 as a reward for your awesome gifts this year!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> 14 or so for me...bowman...we gotta get out more!!:teeth:


At the fire house today so I cant leave, but yeah we do...


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

*I shall call you the Puppet Master*



BOWGOD said:


> Since I took so long the last time, how about a special 1:50 shot just for those on this thread right now:shade:


Keep pulling those strings and watch them dance! :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Since I took so long the last time, how about a special 1:50 shot just for those on this thread right now:shade:


Gotta a new bow that needs NEW strings!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, I go away for 1/2 hour and I miss almost 3 whole pages.... what happened?


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Since I took so long the last time, how about a special 1:50 shot just for those on this thread right now:shade:


Yea!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm here still


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, I may not have won any strings, but I sure know who will be receiving my next order for strings or cables. Class act Bowgod! I hope you have a fantastic 2010 as a reward for your awesome gifts this year!


I was just thinking the same thing! What an awesome display of archers helping archers!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm game


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> At the fire house today so I cant leave, but yeah we do...


And WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

still here too:darkbeer:


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't about you other guys/gals, but where I'm from Ol' St. Nick comes the night of Christmas to deliver the goodies, unlike the Christmas Eve appointment most other folks enjoy. My Christmas is just now beginning to heat up. Apparently, my zip code is the last one that he visits; he likes to save the best for last...!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 17 coming soon....


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> And WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!!!:thumbs_up


Thanks bro


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Wow these pages are rolling fast!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Since I took so long the last time, how about a special 1:50 shot just for those on this thread right now:shade:


Don't say that too loud or it will be 1:1000. How many people can be on one thread at a time, I wonder?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

12 rings only said:


> 14 or so for me...bowman...we gotta get out more!!:teeth:


I've been at this on and off since Midnight. I'm getting sleepy!!!


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

Im not dead yet. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

David...uhh your driving them....CRAZY!!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all, and all a good night!:darkbeer::angel::shade:


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I feel sorry for the 1 guest that is reading this...haha see what fun you are missing on AT. Join the site my friend


----------



## twhets (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been logged on all day hoping to win something for once in my life!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> I feel sorry for the 1 guest that is reading this...haha see what fun you are missing on AT. Join the site my friend


You got that right


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

waylonb19 said:


> I feel sorry for the 1 guest that is reading this...haha see what fun you are missing on AT. Join the site my friend


Dude, there is a price to pay for lurking instead of participating. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

57 members on right now.....


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

not on page 17 yet?


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

SCORE!!! Dave juse hooked me up with a random mouse click for the ages. My best Christmas present by far this year! :teeth:

My brand new alphamax will need a real set of strings! The fuse strings will become emergency backups. Dave- cool Santa!


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I am still here stitting on my roost !!!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

craigthor said:


> not on page 17 yet?


Are you sure????


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

UTECRedNk said:


> SCORE!!!  Dave juse hooked me up with a random mouse click for the ages. My best Christmas present by far this year! :teeth:
> 
> My brand new alphamax will need a real set of strings! The fuse strings will become emergency backups. Dave- cool Santa!


Daves being super generous this year!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

lucky u
congrats


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> 449 post sence the start this morning


I have no idea...just noticed i was over 3300 total.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

craigthor said:


> not on page 17 yet?


haha we are almost through page 17 already


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Are you sure????


DOH! wasn't when I was typing.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

page 18 is calling


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

this thread is moving really fast.
especially now


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

UTECRedNk said:


> SCORE!!! Dave juse hooked me up with a random mouse click for the ages. My best Christmas present by far this year! :teeth:
> 
> My brand new alphamax will need a real set of strings! The fuse strings will become emergency backups. Dave- cool Santa!


Congrats!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

UTECRedNk said:


> SCORE!!! Dave just hooked me up with a random mouse click for the ages. My best Christmas present by far this year! :teeth:
> 
> My brand new alphamax will need a real set of strings! The fuse strings will become emergency backups. Dave- cool Santa!


Congrats!! Did you do a little celebration dance? I keep expecting to see my name and jump up and scare my family to death. They already think I am crazy for being on the laptop all day long. Enjoy the strings and Merry Christmas.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I could care less if I win...this is just a fun thread and fun to see the people who get picked:thumbs_up


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't take so long to type....


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

This is great...Having a great time with the fam, and checking in on this about every ten minutes.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Page 17 coming up :darkbeer:


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

UTECRedNk said:


> SCORE!!! Dave juse hooked me up with a random mouse click for the ages. My best Christmas present by far this year! :teeth:
> 
> My brand new alphamax will need a real set of strings! The fuse strings will become emergency backups. Dave- cool Santa!


merry Christmas UTECRedNK! you must have made the nice list :darkbeer:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

my time limit is coming up lol


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Good Lord I need caffeiens. I'm fading fast.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Don't take so long to type....


well if I quit reading 3 thread at a time... :tongue:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

You better watch out
You better not cry
you better not pout
I'm telling you why
Bowman_77 is coming to SIXX town

Bowman you have a pm


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Heliman21 said:


> Page 17 coming up :darkbeer:


Don't you mean 18 ????


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Heliman21 said:


> Page 17 coming up :darkbeer:


you mean 18?


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

64 viewing this tread


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Nah...did you???? really?!?!?!?!?! CONGRATS bowman_77!!!!!!!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

congrats bowman


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> You better watch out
> You better not cry
> you better not pout
> I'm telling you why
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

BOWMAN77 winna winna chicken dinna...haha congrats


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Finally something more popular than those nerdy Hunlee threads. LOL


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats Bowman!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

MT Olie said:


> Don't you mean 18 ????


tough to keep up!


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Bowman_77


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

'Least another GA boy won it!


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas to Bowman_77:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah Baby....Thank you so much BOWGOD you da man. Merry Christmas to you and yours too.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats to Bowman_77


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

congrats. Sounds like you earned it.


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

congrats bowman


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

are you kidding me?


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, I may not have won any strings, but I sure know who will be receiving my next order for strings or cables. Class act Bowgod! I hope you have a fantastic 2010 as a reward for your awesome gifts this year!


+1 :darkbeer:


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

This thread makes me want to give something away...I just don't have much...haha


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats Bowman!


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

Congrats Bowman_77


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah Baby....Thank you so much BOWGOD you da man. Merry Christmas to you and yours too.


Now don't go running off on us now that you won, this thread wouldn't be the same without you. :darkbeer:


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrat bowman77, you been setting like a good hunter. Enjoy.


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats to bowman_77!! Nothing like hearing your name called in, what seems to be, an impossible raffle. Congratulation buddy! Put those strings to good use!!!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats to all winners.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to all who have won so far. You are all troopers and I'm sure you are gonna be happy with the strings. I've heard nothing but good things about these strings.


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

any more chances of getting somme?


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

How much longer do we got ?


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

just got home from dinner with the family, man were the roads icy! darn near slid off the road a few times. back on AT for my chance to win a bad ass set of sixx strings!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

What's better to keep you awake... Apples, Oranges, or Banannas? I need something to keep me going!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

superbuckeye said:


> What's better to keep you awake... Apples, Oranges, or Banannas? I need something to keep me going!


apples


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

atm7819 said:


> Now don't go running off on us now that you won, this thread wouldn't be the same without you. :darkbeer:


Oh no Im in in it for the long haul.... I have two bows.....lol.....JK..

Thanks again BOWGOD.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

straight coffee grounds lol


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Whew Dave! 2 hours and 17 minutes more...

have you got enough poems to cover that?! LOL! This thread is awesome...two thumbs up for a great product and great people to represent!

Luv the generosity!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks. headed to the kitchen for a second. don't pick till I get back. LOL


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Bowgod you are the BEST .


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

apples


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

coffee and yellow jackets


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings giveaway*

This thread is moving so fast I can't keep up with who is winning what- Congrads to all who won! This is the best thread I have ever seen on here.
Is it over?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats, Bowman! On to the next...


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Even if I don't win, I'm having fun :smile: ... It's good to see a bunch of the forum members be giddy like opening the big present near the tree :teeth: ...


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

waylonb19 said:


> I could care less if I win...this is just a fun thread and fun to see the people who get picked:thumbs_up


I wouldn't exactly say that, as winning a custom set of strings aint a bad deal, but I understand what you're saying. It's kind of like when I take the bassboat out. I really enjoy opening that puppy up and fishing, catching is just a bonus. LOL!


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> Congrats!! Did you do a little celebration dance? I keep expecting to see my name and jump up and scare my family to death. They already think I am crazy for being on the laptop all day long. Enjoy the strings and Merry Christmas.


Yeah I danced a little jig...:RockOn: All I got was socks earlier today!


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

bowman_77 said:


> Oh no Im in in it for the long haul.... I have two bows.....lol.....JK..
> 
> Thanks again BOWGOD.


Haha, clever. Sick, but clever. Again, Congrats!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

going on page 19!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

heres one more towards 19..........


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

jamesbowman said:


> This thread is moving so fast I can't keep up with who is winning what- Congrads to all who won! This is the best thread I have ever seen on here.


I wonder if any other manufacturers are taking notice. Sometimes just being a great guy and helping others out is the best advertising there is.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Even if I don't win, I'm having fun :smile: ... It's good to see a bunch of the forum members be giddy like opening the big present near the tree :teeth: ...


Is that the truth. Im still smiling


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Come on, Utah needs some custom strings.


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

wow congrats


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, back with a big fat juicy apple. Didn't think I could handle the straight coffee grounds. LOL


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks guys.


You kept this thread at the top. Congrats on winning.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

brokenarrow123p said:


> straight coffee grounds lol


Isn't that what Copenhagen snuff is???


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

UTECRedNk said:


> Yeah I danced a little jig...:RockOn: All I got was socks earlier today!


What color socks? You getting the strings to match?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

looking for 19


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

haha that would look cool!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

you could be right 12 lol


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

neednew1 said:


> You kept this thread at the top. Congrats on winning.


Thanks


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Even if I don't get picked, this thread is bookmarked since m y Turbohawk is gonna need some strings sooner or later, probably sooner...


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Where HERE!!! Page 19.....


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW! Trying to eat an apple while watching a crocodile eat a dude on National Geographic just doesn't seem right. LOL


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone excited for the world juniors tomorow?


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

drink a couple of those monsters them guys were talkin about.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

neednew1 said:


> You kept this thread at the top. Congrats on winning.


He sure has!!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

should make the same sound lol


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

here comes BOWGOD-claus, here comes BOWGOD-claus,
right down Archery Talk lane.
********, bowmen, and all us others
acting not quite sane
hear those pm's jingling jangling, oh what a wonderful sight
so pray his mouse stops over your name & santa rides again tonight!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

steve_T said:


> drink a couple of those monsters them guys were talkin about.


Don't need them now, got my second wind....


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

elk country rp said:


> here comes BOWGOD-claus, here comes BOWGOD-claus,
> right down Archery Talk lane.
> ********, bowmen, and all us others
> acting not quite sane
> ...


nice work.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

elk country rp said:


> here comes BOWGOD-claus, here comes BOWGOD-claus,
> right down Archery Talk lane.
> ********, bowmen, and all us others
> acting not quite sane
> ...


:thumbs_up


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

C'mon pg20


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

wife is looking a little frisky but that is going to have to wait for new strings


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

nice jingle...


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

If David does that again...i'm gonna make up about 25 alters!! J/K!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys need to lay off the energy drinks, I can't keep up. Every time I try to type something, I miss like 6 new messages. My computer can't refresh fast enough to keep up!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

page 20 soon!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

brokenarrow123p said:


> wife is looking a little frisky but that is going to have to wait for new strings


Seriously what is being gone for 2 minutes going to hurt:tongue:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

brokenarrow123p said:


> wife is looking a little frisky but that is going to have to wait for new strings


bucknasty strings :mg::embara:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

steve_T said:


> drink a couple of those monsters them guys were talkin about.


Here you go.... works every time.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> You guys need to lay off the energy drinks, I can't keep up. Every time I try to type something, I miss like 6 new messages. My computer can't refresh fast enough to keep up!


See what I mean. While I was typing that, I missed a new jingle and someone's wife getting frisky...


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Thermal grey! I m going with something a little louder on the alphamax for 3D season!



atm7819 said:


> What color socks? You getting the strings to match?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

good point waylon


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20........


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

brokenarrow123p said:


> wife is looking a little frisky but that is going to have to wait for new strings


:behindsof


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is how I'm going to remember this Christmas! Not at all a bad thing, but it is kinda funny! I'd do it all over again without hesitation. I'm sure others feel the same way...just admit it...


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> Seriously what is being gone for 2 minutes going to hurt:tongue:


:set1_signs009:


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

waylonb19 said:


> seriously what is being gone for 2 minutes going to hurt:tongue:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

brokenarrow123p said:


> wife is looking a little frisky but that is going to have to wait for new strings


Already told the wife she is gonna have to wait till after midnight. LOL She didn't think I was serious. I'm gonna be in the doghouse tomorrow.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

This thread is so funny, I left for a few hours and it grew like 12 pages and 2 of those was while I was trying to catch up.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

I would sure do it all over plains.


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

it's worth it isnt it?


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*page 20*

page 20 help

DB


----------



## bigheadbillygoa (Dec 23, 2008)

page twenty


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

20??????????


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

page 20!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

elk country rp said:


> here comes BOWGOD-claus, here comes BOWGOD-claus,
> right down Archery Talk lane.
> ********, bowmen, and all us others
> acting not quite sane
> ...


Now we know who's writing his little jingles!!!:tongue:


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

POST, POST, POST, Let's get to 20.....


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

brokenarrow123p said:


> wife is looking a little frisky but that is going to have to wait for new strings


Pics?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

about to hit 20 pages!!!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

20.........


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

*Wow*



> wife is looking a little frisky but that is going to have to wait for new strings


 these must be some good strings


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

Just joined a couple days ago, seems like a good place to get my 2 posts in so pics come up automatically and links work


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

PAGE 20 :hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

on the 20th page of SIXX thread, BOWGOD gave to me
a new set of 82nd strings.....


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

brokenarrow123p said:


> I would sure do it all over plains.


Me 2!! :tea:


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

brokenarrow123p said:


> good point waylon


Haha...I had to..you kind of set yourself up for that one:beer:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> I can't believe this thread is how I'm going to remember this Christmas! Not at all a bad thing, but it is kinda funny! I'd do it all over again without hesitation. I'm sure others feel the same way...just admit it...


Even if I have to work the next 6 years on christmas I wont change a thing diff. that what i have done today....

Oh wait I have done nothing I have been on AT all day. And what a great day it has been Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

utahelk said:


> pics?


ha ha!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WOW THIS THREAD IS MOVING FASTER THAN MY PUTER

Well don't go anywhere just yet. On my watch there are still 2 hours of Christmas left, and we still have at least 2 more sets of strings, and 1 more Christmas surprise left for everyone who has made this so much fun:shade:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I sure hope that when he pics me he knows what a Mirage ZX is. THe kid needs strings bad. LOL


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

im not going anywhere!


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

And now my second post, i'm official now


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> Me 2!! :tea:


It took me a couple minutes to find that smiley and I almost missed page 20. Maybe I need another cup of coffee..


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Strings*

I wonder if it will make 1000 posts by midnight- At this rate it will- Blink your eye and a page turns


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Ditto- this Christmas was a little boring till I logged in and snuggled up this evening for a little AT fix while the in-laws yacked in the living room. Then bam!! Santa Dave struck and hooked me up!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Bowgod, you have truly made this a memerable Christmas. Thanks for making this fun and keeping us all entertained. You Da Man!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

this was fun!


----------



## bizzy (Jul 19, 2006)

*21*

have an 06 allegiance begging for strings.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

as fast as this thread is moving, I hope the server can keep up.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

That i did waylon that i did after i hit post i went dohhhhh lol


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Even if I have to work the next 6 years on christmas I wont change a thing diff. that what i have done today....
> 
> Oh wait I have done nothing I have been on AT all day. And what a great day it has been Merry Christmas everyone.


At least nobody in your area has needed the services of the Fire Hall!!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

superbuckeye said:


> Bowgod, you have truly made this a memerable Christmas. Thanks for making this fun and keeping us all entertained. You Da Man!


x2 :beer::beer:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Bowgod, 
Thanks a lot, like everyone has said, this has been the funnest day yet on AT.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> WOW THIS THREAD IS MOVING FASTER THAN MY PUTER
> 
> Well don't go anywhere just yet. On my watch there are still 2 hours of Christmas left, and we still have at least 2 more sets of strings, and 1 more Christmas surprise left for everyone who has made this so much fun:shade:


HOT DAMN :banana::hail:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> WOW THIS THREAD IS MOVING FASTER THAN MY PUTER
> 
> Well don't go anywhere just yet. On my watch there are still 2 hours of Christmas left, and we still have at least 2 more sets of strings, and 1 more Christmas surprise left for everyone who has made this so much fun:shade:


Dave, you've done a great job with this effort. I've been watching this thread while hanging at the in-laws today. It's been fun watching everyone participate in the holiday spirit..

Congrats on the great result.. And thanks for being a great ambassador for the sport.. :nod:


Especially congrats to all the winners. You're getting a great setup of threads! :thumb:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I about freaked out when a few minutes ago it told me that I had to try again later. Shut down the browser and she fired right back up... whoo that was close.


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

Nothin' says merry xmas like a new set of strings, except maybe a new set on my bow.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Here comes page number 21, 
waiting on BOWGOD's PM
that says I WON!!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Heliman21 said:


> as fast as this thread is moving, I hope the server can keep up.


Well........lets give it a test!:devil:


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah it has been a very enjoyable thread...not the same ole sam ole stuff. Thanks for your generosity and Merry Christmas to everyone along for the ride.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

ksdoeslayer said:


> And now my second post, i'm official now


welcome!


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

elk country rp said:


> on the 20th page of SIXX thread, BOWGOD gave to me
> a new set of 82nd strings.....


Congrats!!! We were on his nice list!! Wife says Ive been a bad boy...but thats due to bow widow syndrome!


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

PG21


ohhhh i love surprises. cant wait to see what it will be! merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Heliman21 said:


> x2 :beer::beer:


BOWGOD sure has, but without all the "posters" this wouldn't have been nowhere near as huge as it is!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

This thread is super fast now...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Just under 200 posts to make it 1000 for this thread...


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

21?????????????


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats again!


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

kids got me up early this morning for some reason eyelids are getting droopy but I wanted at least one post in this thread before I fell asleep


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> Now we know who's writing his little jingles!!!:tongue:


lol- nah, i don't know him- the wine has made me smrt!


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

:smile:welcome KSDOESLAYER


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

How could it get any better, had a great christmas with the family,and then on here with a great bunch of people. Great day all around for me.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*SixxStrings*

Yes thanks- This giveaway is even better than when Truball was giving away a few HD sights.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Good deal.


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks elk country,

found this site looking for a review for the lone wolf elite I was getting for christmas. tons of information on here


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

We're due for some more christmas generosity any time now.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

This is most fun I have in along time with my Clothes on !!!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

christmas spirit is still high!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> This thread is super fast now...


2 full pages in 17 minutes...it may make it to 40 pages!!


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

ksdoeslayer said:


> And now my second post, i'm official now


Welcome to AT! Feel free to ask questions and give advice.

Theme on AT is Archers helping Archers. That is why it is the largest archery site.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> This is most fun I have in along time with my Clothes on !!!


Lol True that!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

My puter is burning up right now...I just keep clicking the refresh button


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Tmi


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome ksdoeslayer.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

looking for page 22


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> This is most fun I have in along time with my Clothes on !!!


You got that right.


Its is going to hit 1000 post with no problem


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

elk country rp said:


> lol- nah, i don't know him- the wine has made me smrt!


WINE? Capital Idea elk country!!- popping a cork now myself!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> This is most fun I have in along time with my Clothes on !!!


You could be sitting there naked. Best of both worlds


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

ksdoeslayer said:


> Thanks elk country,
> 
> found this site looking for a review for the lone wolf elite I was getting for christmas. tons of information on here


just don't forget yer hip waders......

AT's a pretty contagious addiction- especially with guys like BOWGOD around


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

page 22?


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Every time I turn the page it's like unwrapping a present from this morning all over again! Quite literally, this has filled my day with so much fun and excitement! I'm all snowed in, and a teenager - although full of raging energy - can only play outside for so long. Unfortunately, this is the first year that I wasn't fortunate enough to get a present solely for hunting. Thankfully, BOWGOD keeps providing me - and all others - with the opportunity to turn that around. Every page, every post, every second could be the one to save the day. Many thanks and MERRY CHRISTMAS to all!!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

ksdoeslayer said:


> Thanks elk country,
> found this site looking for a review for the lone wolf elite I was getting for christmas. tons of information on here


You picked a great first thread to be a part of. Just remember this thread when you read some of the other ...uh....not so nice ones. Welcome to AT and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Thread is moving faster than I can read.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*SixxStrings*

It's going to make it to 1000 by 11:00 at this rate- Great fun just trying to keep up.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> This is most fun I have in along time with my Clothes on !!!


Don't go pluckin' your feathers!!!


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*New page coming up fast*

Got a bad case of string stretch...


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

I am stuck at work this Christmas- This thread makes it worth it!


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i've been on another site for a couple years but it's little league compared to everything on here


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a ProElite that needs a facelift!! 
TTT


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

man a whole page whilst I turned around.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

836 post and 11,314 views

Thats rockin


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

AGPank said:


> Thread is moving faster than I can read.


or I can type...


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

wife has to work in the morning might get my night cut short.


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

easyeriq said:


> You could be sitting there naked. Best of both worlds


thats just a little more info than we all needed you to share


----------



## bizzy (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes good info. can be had on AT.


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

22!


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

> or I can type...


x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Wow*

This thread is growing faster than any other thread I have seen before.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Pge 22 dang we are smokin now!!


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

brokenarrow123p said:


> wife has to work in the morning might get my night cut short.



I head out for a 700 mile road trip in 6 hours. And I'm driving.


----------



## 2old (Jul 20, 2007)

computer smoking...cant keep up


----------



## b77wolf (Jan 2, 2006)

62 people wow


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

stupid ISP disconnected me. I'M BACK!!!! A couple hundred more posts and we will hit 1000 before midnight.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Bowman_77

I see your still here, it's great to know your around :teeth: ....


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

wow..feel bad for ya


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

As I'm typing this, we all have a 1 in 840 chance of being chosen by the archery God, BOWGOD. And it sure beats the heck out of standing in lines on Black Friday like our female counterparts did. This is my kind of shopping!!! Even if it is potluck...


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

i see page 23 in 4 minutes


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> stupid ISP disconnected me. I'M BACK!!!! A couple hundred more posts and we will hit 1000 before midnight.


Wow I bet you missed like two whole pages!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

So what time did you log on to AT today? I've been on since @ 6am AZ time


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

This thread is awesome, couldn't think of a better way to spend my day while being snowed in.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

easyeriq said:


> You could be sitting there naked. Best of both worlds


did i leave my web cam on again? i am always doing that sorry guys.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

What the record for the most people posting to a thread in one day? I think this is it !!!!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

We need to hear from THE GOD soon. Natives are getting restless


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

brokenarrow123p said:


> i see page 23 in 4 minutes


4 huh i say 2.5


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> 836 post and 11,314 views
> 
> Thats rockin


I'd bet it's the hotest thread of the day!!


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

b77wolf said:


> 62 people wow


Could be 2 people and i still wouldn't win.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> I'd bet it's the hotest thread of the day!!


Only of the day?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> Wow I bet you missed like two whole pages!


as a matter of fact I did. This thread is blazing Fassssssssssssssssssssssssst!


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

on at 10am but the kids kept loggingh me off so I've had tprelog back on multiple times today.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> What the record for the most people posting to a thread in one day? I think this is it !!!!!


Record Keeper could tell you / us!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Bowman_77
> 
> I see your still here, it's great to know your around :teeth: ....


Like said before I ain going now where. In it for the long haul. The only way Im leaveing this thread is if I catch a fire call. HOPE that doen't happen.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

ksdoeslayer said:


> Thanks everyone, i've been on another site for a couple years but it's little league compared to everything on here


If you love archery and bowhunting- this site is your mecca!!


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

away in a condo, string stretched out of whack,
the little elk country tipped many drinks back.
his pc was jolly, AT was inspired,
and a few members here were "Monstrously" wired.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

1200+ user's right now:thumbs_up

odds aren't that great like they where earlier:shade:


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

is it 23 time?


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW to much egg nog for the keyboard


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Bowgod is gonna have to answer to Hunlee for stealing his thunder. This is gonna see some serious pages before it's all over... and in half the time.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

my computer is smoking and i don't even know how to type!!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

elk country rp said:


> away in a condo, string stretched out of whack,
> the little elk country tipped many drinks back.
> his pc was jolly, AT was inspired,
> and a few members here were "Monstrously" wired.


tosses a dollar in his glass


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

should get to 23 soon!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

buckchaser86 said:


> Only of the day?


I'd say top 5 of the YEAR!!!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 23, is here :teeth:....


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

elk country rp said:


> away in a condo, string stretched out of whack,
> the little elk country tipped many drinks back.
> his pc was jolly, AT was inspired,
> and a few members here were "Monstrously" wired.


Don't quit your day job...


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Page 23 Naked monkey dance time !!!


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

easyeriq said:


> We need to hear from THE GOD soon. Natives are getting restless


hahah that reminded me of one time i was walkin around walmart late at night with my buddies someone came on the loud speeker and said something and i screamed "God!'' with my arms in the air looking at the ceiling around a bunch of people it was funnier than heck.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

almost there!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

elk country rp said:


> away in a condo, string stretched out of whack,
> the little elk country tipped many drinks back.
> his pc was jolly, AT was inspired,
> and a few members here were "Monstrously" wired.


Nice work...but I want to see one every page...haha. Keep up


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

bowhunter999 said:


> should get to 23 soon!


I want to be at the top of page 23.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*SixxStrings*

This thread is moving faster than my electric meter on my house- 900 posts is just minutes away.


----------



## scaredfacehoyt (Sep 24, 2009)

*thx for giving string out for christmas*

This so great even if i dont win its a great thing to do Merry Christmas to all:thumbs_up


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Alrighty boys, go ahead and mark me down for 13 hours...!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

12 to go!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like we have several of "TEAM XTREME" on it too!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> I want to be at the top of page 23.


 Dang it! I started typing on page 22 and almost missed all of page 23. I can't keep up.


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

Duimpster fire in thompson GA attn Bowman77 please respond log off immediately................


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

craigthor said:


> tosses a dollar in his glass


so you like your money soaked in wine, huh? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: for everyone...


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

I just couldn't resist the temptation to be a part of this thread. I have never seen a thread go crazy like this.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

this is a ton of fun... kinda like Larry the Cableguy's sister. LOL


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

one towards 900


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*SixxStrings*

I want to be 900


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

shooting for 900


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Dang- I gotta take a leak...but I'll be back!:darkbeer:


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

atm7819 said:


> I want to be at the top of page 23.


Sorry your was a little late...


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Holy crap...for a second I thought I was sitting in my treestand...I almost whizzed out of my recliner


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

This is really neet. I went over to the arcade for a bit, I think it was on page 17 at the time, now its going to 23
Carroll :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

jamesbowman said:


> I want to be 900


You got it...


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

you are 900 lol


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

12 rings only said:


> Looks like we have several of "TEAM XTREME" on it too!!


Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

jamesbowman said:


> I want to be 900


beat me to it


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

jlmdlm said:


> I just couldn't resist the temptation to be a part of this thread. I have never seen a thread go crazy like this.


Welcome to the chaos!


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

utatelk if you have my luck could be just you and me on and neither would win.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Who will be 1000?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> Page 23 Naked monkey dance time !!!


Plucked chickens...naked monkeys....


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

let's bust out 1000 real quick like. Who can get it?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Looks like we have several of "TEAM XTREME" on it too!!


Dat right... The Xtreme Team


----------



## bigheadbillygoa (Dec 23, 2008)

whose going to be 1000????


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

jamesbowman said:


> I want to be 900


congrats!!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*SixxStrings*

And I was!!! Wow- This is got to be a record- Way to go Sixxstrings for creating a great thread!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

hdracer said:


> Who will be 1000?


This guy!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

This is movin faster than an auction
Carroll :thumbs_up


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Team Xtreme is well represented. We rock. LOL


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

grats to the winners........Unless I messed up today, I think I been logged into AT since midnight last night.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

hdracer said:


> Who will be 1000?


Give about 15 minutes and we will know....


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

PSEBrian said:


> Duimpster fire in thompson GA attn Bowman77 please respond log off immediately................


LOL good thing I dont work for Thomson fire. LOL


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

This thread has been great for our post count.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

superbuckeye said:


> this is a ton of fun... kinda like Larry the Cableguy's sister. LOL


Now that's funny I don't care who you are!

Sorry just couldn't resist.


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

refresh aint gonna work soon!


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

holy crab!!! i went to dinner on page 10 and came back to this 23  so how many winners for today now?

Bill


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

ebonarcher said:


> utatelk if you have my luck could be just you and me on and neither would win.


I hear ya.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh'well we might see history in the making???


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

sweet I got top of page 24. It's the little things in life. LOL


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Bowgod, thanks for a great day and great idea. :darkbeer:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*SixxStrings*

By the time I can post back up it goes at least 18 posts- i need to type faster


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*turn the page*

turn the page


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Kahkon said:


> grats to the winners........Unless I messed up today, I think I been logged into AT since midnight last night.


That's all you had to do...David only drew one out of the active thread users...because he took a LONG nap!!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

24 now WOW!!
Carroll :smile:


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

13.5 hours and still alive !!! But I am going cross eyed.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Coming up on 25 soon...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MT Olie said:


> Oh'well we might see history in the making???


please no, we got screwed when that happen in the elections. LOL


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 25 coming soon.....


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

jamesbowman said:


> By the time I can post back up it goes at least 18 posts- i need to type faster


Keep up pokey!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh man I want to win so bad!!!
Lets go!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

First post on page 25...come on...right now!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> First post on page 25...come on...right now!!


Dang it!! I missed again.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*SixxStrings*

Lets see how close I can get to 1000- I thougt it would be midnight but its coming up fast


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

getting closer to the 1000 mark.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I just spoke with one of my elves and he has something up his sleeve as well. Wonder what that could be?????


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

no way!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

superbuckeye said:


> please no, we got screwed when that happen in the elections. LOL


Now thats funny. I agree
Carroll :thumbs_up


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Top 25


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

First on Page 25


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> getting closer to the 1000 mark.


Almost there.......:darkbeer:


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

just cant get it huh?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

come on lady luck.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> Holy crap...for a second I thought I was sitting in my treestand...I almost whizzed out of my recliner


Thats freaking funny right there




fishcatcher said:


> holy crab!!! i went to dinner on page 10 and came back to this 23  so how many winners for today now?
> 
> Bill


and it up to seven.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ho ho ho...


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

+1 for the 1000 mark:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

superbuckeye said:


> Team Xtreme is well represented. We rock. LOL


We know this...and SOON the rest of the Target world will too!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Well I just spoke with one of my elves and he has something up his sleeve as well. Wonder what that could be?????


I hope its a gift wrapped present for me! With a bow on top of course


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's not go there, we got change " thats for sure ".......


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

oh ya.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Wheres the man? Maybe he will give one away at 1000 in record time


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT the only way I can keep up!


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Well I just spoke with one of my elves and he has something up his sleeve as well. Wonder what that could be?????


you have elves too? thats awesome you prolly have them twist strings all day lol.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Good luck to everyone for the rest of Christmas...Hope you all got what you wanted and celebrated with your family....The heavy foods have beet me in today..Gonna have to hit the sack soon.


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

twenty five


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

jamesbowman said:


> And I was!!! Wow- This is got to be a record- Way to go Sixxstrings for creating a great thread!!


Hahaha, I love how you immediately thank BOWGOD after your recognition of you actually being successful as the 900th post. I don't know why, but I literally laughed out loud at that one. Lol. Congrats on doing that. Who knows what the odds were. Lol.

Another post to the 1000 mark!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Come on......I love Elves!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MT Olie said:


> Let's not go there, we got change " thats for sure ".......


The only change I'm hoping for is a change of bow strings for the kid's bow.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

1000 aproaching fast


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

past 950


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

getting close to 1000!


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

*1000*

1000


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Well I just spoke with one of my elves and he has something up his sleeve as well. Wonder what that could be?????


Give it up...give it up!!:thumbs_up


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

975


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> We know this...and SOON the rest of the Target world will too!!


You got that right.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm gonna be # 1,000:smile:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Here it comes


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Heliman21 said:


> TTT the only way I can keep up!


That's funny right there. This post is stuck on the top and has been all evening. :darkbeer:


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

let's go :beer:


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

25 and still going :car: ....


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I like elves. They great archers!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Are they good elves or evil elves?


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

980


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bigdaddy1975 said:


> 1000


nope 974...


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

1000


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Last shot....going hunting in the AM


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Just kidding this ones gonna be # 1,000


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Come on 1000


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Elves make me nervous


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

1000


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Trying for #1000


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

The end of the day is almost here, good thing my wife is starting to get suspicious.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

990


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

1000!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

1000


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

And here it is at the door


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

984......


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Do I have 1000?


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

back up


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

1000!!!


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

1000


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

1000


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i can't type this fast. geez this is flying by me.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

COME ON, ONE TIME. Just like the WSOP.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Almost 1k now


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

One more try!!!


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

its official, this is the 1000th post


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

This thread is smoking!!


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

1000 now????


----------



## 2old (Jul 20, 2007)

1000


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

This is getting out of control. haha:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

1000 please lol


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

gettin close to 1000


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

One more time for #1000


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

1000


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

near 1000
Carroll


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

1000?


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

how about now


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

1000


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

1000


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Missed it by two


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 27 coming soon....


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> Do I have 1000?


YEAH BABY!!! We/I got it.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

I love it, Sixx knows he has us all hanging by a thread and he does a cliffhanger before each announcement. Well thought out and executed.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Clock wouldn't let me hit 1000.. 1017 instead...


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

1000
fer me


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

1 thousand


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

I missed a 1000 by two


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

dang 30 second rule lol


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

damn Im slow


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

craigthor said:


> 1000


28 posts in 1 minute


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Good Lord, can the server keep this up much longer?


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

dangit, i was way late! haha, oh well. we have another drawing coming up...!


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

missed it by 3:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> 1000!!!


B n R got the 1000th!!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

i think i got the 1000th post? lol


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

2000 soon! LOL


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

pg 26 though!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Ahggg missed the 1000 mark


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

how can I get this to refresh faster Im missing 20 posts every time I type


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

I bet its nice and toasty in the server room tonight!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Ok lets breath and read the post my fingers are getting tired. Great giveaway even if I don't win anything- I was bored till this.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

That may have been a record. An entire page of people typing 1000...:teeth:


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow that was fast


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

This is go sickly fast.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

haha, my email just got spammed with 58 messages from this thread.....


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

It's just like shooting at a running deer, You got to lead it.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

nope 1000 was me. Hopefully it means lady luck is on my side.


----------



## buckfevered (Aug 19, 2006)

jumpin in to see how high it will go...!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

PSEBrian said:


> how can I get this to refresh faster Im missing 20 posts every time I type


Type FASTER


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

atm7819 said:


> That may have been a record. An entire page of people typing 1000...:teeth:


LoL:teeth:


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Who's gonna be 1100?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Shoot !!! Missed it by 1 YES by 1......


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I tried for the 1000, but I am slower than a dead turtle .


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Do we all have lives outside of AT? Not tonite!!!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

how bout 1050


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

Can't keep up


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

i was lurking for a while and decided to jump in and got lucky and hit 1000th post. great thread!!! thanks to david


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

I vote to sticky this thread!


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Holy Crap!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

man am I behind


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

I should get over 900 post count on this one


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> damn Im slow


Where i live dial-up is all you get...well it's all I"M paying for!!! LOL


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

27 pages and no bashing has to be a record


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Thread of the YEAR!!


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

Can't post fast enough


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Like Jimmy Johns...its freaky fast


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

atm7819 said:


> That may have been a record. An entire page of people typing 1000...:teeth:


Yea, I love it, and they range from about #982-#1066


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

78 viewing this page 

*Way to go SIXX STRING*


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

12 rings only said:


> Where i live dial-up is all you get...well it's all I"M paying for!!! LOL


DSL isn't fast enough tonight...


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Trying to hang with the LEAD Dog is hard.....


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Carroll in MO said:


> how bout 1050



Ah, nope. that was me.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

wolfface said:


> I should get over 900 post count on this one


ttt Xs 2 and your there!!


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Gettin close to 1100


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Come on 1100...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

fun fun fun till bowgod takes the contest away.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

one more and 900 here we go and Merry Christmas


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread has an insane growth rate!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

craigthor said:


> 27 pages and no bashing has to be a record


Iowa sucks  AT wouldn't be the same without bashing...oh wait I live in Iowa


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Where i live dial-up is all you get...well it's all I"M paying for!!! LOL


lol


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow 27 and counting!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

1100?


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Almost there! Come on...


----------



## 2old (Jul 20, 2007)

1100


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Wonder if the servers are smokin' yet...

Think the Mods are worried?


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*

I want you all to know that the strings you are potentially waiting for are the best I have used. Bowgod built me a set for my 04 BT pro 40. flo yellow and flo orange, they are great.

Now ,if you do not get a set for Christmas.... buy yourself a set and you will not be sorry.

God Bless,
Rod


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

like 2 minutes to get 100 post.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

1100?


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

has bowgod picked all the winners





Ps. thanks for doing this bowgod pick me next


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

Just checked back in and we are nearing 1100...unbelievable.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

1100?


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

1100!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

1100?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 28........


----------



## 2old (Jul 20, 2007)

1100............


----------



## J.HASTINGS (Nov 15, 2008)

what?????


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Lets make it to 2000!!

1,100?


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

cmon 1100


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

This is as much fun as the night we went over to the PETA forum and stirred up trouble...that night was HILARIOUS


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

1100 now??


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

almost 100


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

I've never seen anything like this on here- Hang on or you will get spun off its moving so fast


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

This thread is going to hit 1500 before midnite. 1 hr 22 mins left


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> Iowa sucks  AT wouldn't be the same without bashing...oh wait I live in Iowa


Its not bashing if you live here.


----------



## J.HASTINGS (Nov 15, 2008)

missed it by 1


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MN Deer Hunter go 1100.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

28 pages Damn good people!!!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> Lets make it to 2000!!
> 
> 1,100?


Hahahah got it 1,100 Now if this luck would just continue...


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

there was only like 800 when i came on 1 hour ago!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1200 here we come...


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I just started taking a sip of Sam Adams every post...


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

I wanna win some strings!!!!


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

1135?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

78 people watching this thread!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

This thread is going to end up with more posts than I have...


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

every time i reach the bottom of the page and refresh it there is another page lol this is insane prolly the fastest thread on AT reminds me of the bow give aways they were fun.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

zwalls said:


> :bump:


Thank god, I was hoping someone would bump this thread eventually


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> MN Deer Hunter go 1100.


Hahaha thanks but you got the HOLY: 1000:thumbs_up


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

waylonb19 said:


> This is as much fun as the night we went over to the PETA forum and stirred up trouble...that night was HILARIOUS


That was hilarious.......I have an opened email account the I have no Idea what the address or password is because of that night!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

J.HASTINGS said:


> missed it by 1


So did I


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

I stink at guessing how about 1136?


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Gosh, might aswell add to the spam. QUICK EVERYONE! JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON BEFORE IT LEAVES YOU BEHIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

FatboyStew said:


> I just started taking a sip of Sam Adams every post...


Can you say dead drunk in a few minutes?


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

FatboyStew said:


> I just started taking a sip of Sam Adams every post...


Sturggling to type...


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

ok, time out.....I have to pee....sucks getting old!!! BRB asking wife for a depends and another shot of Geritol.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Just think if we were all posting up dirty pictures or something...the mods couldnt delete and ban fast enough..haha


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

:shade: the flames off this thread are bright


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*

Read post 1089.

This thing is moving fast.

Rod


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

FatboyStew said:


> I just started taking a sip of Sam Adams every post...


i've been doing that with wine for about 2 bottles now......it's taken all of 5 minutes!!


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

what the heck. by the time i read all the post it's two pages later.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

back to page one...


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

This fast and its liable to make it to 2000 by midnight-Come on where's the WV string man? Lets hear from him!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

91bravo said:


> This thread has an insane growth rate!


1080+ posts...13400 looks...PEOPLE!!!!! What's wrong with us???????


RATE THIS THREAD


----------



## rocket75 (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

waylonb19 said:


> just think if we were all posting up dirty pictures or something...the mods couldnt delete and ban fast enough..haha


haha


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

jamesbowman said:


> I've never seen anything like this on here- Hang on or you will get spun off its moving so fast


there was a giveaway thread on here a couple yrs ago that was one of the biggest threads if not the biggest thread there was on here.they had to shut it down.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Kahkon said:


> ok, time out.....I have to pee....sucks getting old!!! BRB asking wife for a depends and another shot of Geritol.


Wow I almost woke up the baby on that one...that was funny


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

What is happening!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

BamaTomCat said:


> :shade: the flames off this thread are bright


Kahkon can pee on it...


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I just pooped in my pants. I don't know why, but I did...


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Feeliingh wobbleey


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

The new AT saying " CATCH US IF YOU DON'T CRASH"


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

waylonb19 said:


> Just think if we were all posting up dirty pictures or something...the mods couldnt delete and ban fast enough..haha


If dirty pictures were being posted at this rate, AT would have an epidemic of heart attack victims. :beer:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

my gosh people you would have to have a super computer and be a world record speed reader to keep up with this thread!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> I think I just pooped in my pants. I don't know why, but I did...


Did you think it was gas?


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I've been lurking on this thread all day. You guys are blowing my email up LOL. Awesome thing Sixx Strings is doing here.:thumbs_up


----------



## J.HASTINGS (Nov 15, 2008)

the wife is just sitting here shaking her head!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

12 rings only said:


> 1080+ posts...13400 looks...PEOPLE!!!!! What's wrong with us???????
> 
> 
> RATE THIS THREAD


I just voted...DID YOU??????????????????????????????????????:thumbs_up


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

naked chick pics would get buried to quickly in the smoking thread.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 30 coming soon....


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Man, this is nuts I had been on this thread all day long hoping for a set, but chances of winning are very slim now. Awesome to see such a active thread especially on Christmas. No matter what happens I will be ordering a set within the next week.:thumbs_up


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

what page are we on?


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

1st post of pg. 30....


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Are the free strings still available? lol


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Page 30 coming up and on the train to 1200 posts...


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> I think I just pooped in my pants. I don't know why, but I did...


Dude...I can't stop laughin at that..:thumbs_up


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

30, 30, 30 !!!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

yes lol

page 30?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

page 30 yet?


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 81 (81 members and 0 guests) 
zwalls+, PSEBrian, Random Child, wolfface, lunkerbuster, spotshot, sddeer, UTECRedNk, hawkeyestate, ArcheryAttic, MN Deer Hunter, IowaSwitchback, hdracer, elk country rp, Ajulson92, bowhunter999, waylonb19+, denden9, FatboyStew, craigthor, MT Olie, 2old, BamaTomCat, tedicast, bowmender, challengerjoe, jamesbowman, superbuckeye, BowtechAlly563, spiralcamer, J.HASTINGS, SaltLakeArcher, ohio moose, bowfisher, fireroad, 91bravo, buckchaser86, twhets, MR_Fuzzychicken, BigDaddy1975, ebonarcher, Heliman21, OBAN, fishcatcher, ete203, neednew1, kmh3, atm7819, benton, PastorRod, easyeriq, longhunter 66, neo71665, TLB2, firepin, juststartin08, BOWGOD, bizzy, bowman_77, PlainsRedneckOK, AGPank, BIGBOB, TTripin, Joseph McCluske, steve_T, utahelk, silver bullet, glass3222, Kahkon, brokenarrow123p, pentail, Otdrsman85, willieM, Bowtech n ROSS, jlmdlm, ksdoeslayer, TREESTANDSNYPER, Dado, twigzz88


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> 1080+ posts...13400 looks...PEOPLE!!!!! What's wrong with us???????
> 
> 
> > You'd think they were giving away free strings or something.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

If we go too far we'll actually come full circle and start over on post #1. It'll be like none of this ever happened and we'll be stuck in a time warp or something. Just ask Jimmy Neutron.


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Dang it, just missed.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

jamesbowman said:


> This fast and its liable to make it to 2000 by midnight-Come on where's the WV string man? Lets hear from him!


He probably posted a new winner about two pages ago and none of us saw it. I think I missed a page while I was typing this post.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow 30 pges we did it kinda come on 40:darkbeer:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Is Bowgod watching this thing spin- Before this is over he will be the most recognized name in AT- Spin on!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> 1080+ posts...13400 looks...PEOPLE!!!!! What's wrong with us???????
> 
> 
> RATE THIS THREAD


You beat me to it. Dont know why I didnt think of it sooner. Great minds thinks alike.


----------



## 2old (Jul 20, 2007)

1200


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

atm7819 said:


> He probably posted a new winner about two pages ago and none of us saw it. I think I missed a page while I was typing this post.


Now that's good...and probably true


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

zwalls said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 81 (81 members and 0 guests)
> zwalls+, PSEBrian, Random Child, wolfface, lunkerbuster, spotshot, sddeer, UTECRedNk, hawkeyestate, ArcheryAttic, MN Deer Hunter, IowaSwitchback, hdracer, elk country rp, Ajulson92, bowhunter999, waylonb19+, denden9, FatboyStew, craigthor, MT Olie, 2old, BamaTomCat, tedicast, bowmender, challengerjoe, jamesbowman, superbuckeye, BowtechAlly563, spiralcamer, J.HASTINGS, SaltLakeArcher, ohio moose, bowfisher, fireroad, 91bravo, buckchaser86, twhets, MR_Fuzzychicken, BigDaddy1975, ebonarcher, Heliman21, OBAN, fishcatcher, ete203, neednew1, kmh3, atm7819, benton, PastorRod, easyeriq, longhunter 66, neo71665, TLB2, firepin, juststartin08, BOWGOD, bizzy, bowman_77, PlainsRedneckOK, AGPank, BIGBOB, TTripin, Joseph McCluske, steve_T, utahelk, silver bullet, glass3222, Kahkon, brokenarrow123p, pentail, Otdrsman85, willieM, Bowtech n ROSS, jlmdlm, ksdoeslayer, TREESTANDSNYPER, Dado, twigzz88


I'm #4


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think its time


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

30 pages and I still have no BEER!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> Wow 30 pges we did it kinda come on 40:darkbeer:


40 will be a breeze


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> He probably posted a new winner about two pages ago and none of us saw it. I think I missed a page while I was typing this post.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Here comes 1200


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

hdracer said:


> Kahkon can pee on it...


no way he could put it out this baby is freaking hot!!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

1200??


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

1200?


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

lol- i just fell behind by 2 pages in the 5 seconds it took to rate this thread


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

zwalls said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 81 (81 members and 0 guests)
> zwalls+, PSEBrian, Random Child, wolfface, lunkerbuster, spotshot, sddeer, UTECRedNk, hawkeyestate, ArcheryAttic, MN Deer Hunter, IowaSwitchback, hdracer, elk country rp, Ajulson92, bowhunter999, waylonb19+, denden9, FatboyStew, craigthor, MT Olie, 2old, BamaTomCat, tedicast, bowmender, challengerjoe, jamesbowman, superbuckeye, BowtechAlly563, spiralcamer, J.HASTINGS, SaltLakeArcher, ohio moose, bowfisher, fireroad, 91bravo, buckchaser86, twhets, MR_Fuzzychicken, BigDaddy1975, ebonarcher, Heliman21, OBAN, fishcatcher, ete203, neednew1, kmh3, atm7819, benton, PastorRod, easyeriq, longhunter 66, neo71665, TLB2, firepin, juststartin08, BOWGOD, bizzy, bowman_77, PlainsRedneckOK, AGPank, BIGBOB, TTripin, Joseph McCluske, steve_T, utahelk, silver bullet, glass3222, Kahkon, brokenarrow123p, pentail, Otdrsman85, willieM, Bowtech n ROSS, jlmdlm, ksdoeslayer, TREESTANDSNYPER, Dado, twigzz88


But 1200+ on AT. Don't need to be in the thread to win...


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

At this rate 31 will be here soon....


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Wher is 6???


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah he probably posted a winner like 4 pages ago.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> I think I just pooped in my pants. I don't know why, but I did...


I thought I smelled somthing. LOL


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

1200?


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> Wow 30 pges we did it kinda come on 40:darkbeer:


imagine one that went over 10k 
it did 1 or 2 yrs ago!!
the sponsors were giving away all kinds of stuff every half hour


----------



## J.HASTINGS (Nov 15, 2008)

how close to 1200 are we?


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

1200

edit nvm.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

utahelk said:


> Could be 2 people and i still wouldn't win.



What I thought too and you see where I am:darkbeer:


----------



## 2old (Jul 20, 2007)

now


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

1200??


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> You beat me to it. Dont know why I didnt think of it sooner. Great minds thinks alike.


Rate this thread, I just did.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1200????


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*

How many of you have read every post?

The time I put a post in another page is added.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

1200


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Man we just busted out another 1000 in just a few minutes. WOW!!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I see 1200 posts right around the corner...


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

zwalls said:


> there was a giveaway thread on here a couple yrs ago that was one of the biggest threads if not the biggest thread there was on here.they had to shut it down.


I remember that...Z, didn't hit like 13,000 + posts, and then it just went away!!!!

This has been a great ride today.:thumbs_up


----------



## Random Child (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems like the longer your user name, the better your chances!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

1200?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

People slow down and read the post.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

craigthor said:


> 1200?


???


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

1200


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

1200??


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Is it here yet- Is there a string giveaway?


----------



## J.HASTINGS (Nov 15, 2008)

1200?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I just got a 30 second time out....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Think we'll hit 50 pages before the night's over?


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

1200


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

*This has been a great thread!!!*

Dave has really kicked in and made a fun Christmas day for all us AT junkies!

How about an added twist.

The first SiXX to order a set of SiXX strings will only pay SiXXty percent of the cost.

The elf will take care of the rest for you.

Gotta mention this thread.

Merry Chritsmas!!!!!!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Nothing like the 'ol Christmas evening computer stress test


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

ArcheryAttic got 1200, I missed it by 1.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm getting dizzie


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I really don't think it would matter if everyone were posting naughty pics. We'd have to wait a week for the smoke to clear before any of us could see anything again and the filters/mods would be able to block it by then...maybe. Let's try it and see. Lol, just kidding. Nobody do it, that's bad! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> People slow down and read the post.


I am...honest...hope my moden doesn't shut down...


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

SIXX STRINGS make me giddy as a school girl on Christmas morning.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Ok seriously stop trying to hit the post number...that is making it way to fast..


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

superbuckeye said:


> ArcheryAttic got 1200, I missed it by 1.


Thats right! I posted when I saw 1191......


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

any news from BOWGOD?


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

CRazy Crazy Crazy and I love it!!!


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, got the old pee pot and opted out on the Geritol for a Bud Light Lime and piece of chocolate cream pie.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Did BOWGOD ever announce a WINNER??? Or did it get BLOWN AWAY in the 300-400 post that just happened in about 20 minutes?


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Love the tags, freeloaders, gimme gimme


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

huh, wowie, lots of posts on this thread


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

bowmender said:


> Dave has really kicked in and made a fun Christmas day for all us AT junkies!
> 
> How about an added twist.
> 
> ...


Wow, another generous act! Thank you, very nice!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1300 is next....


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

if you think about it this thread is actually an ingenious idea.....what better form of publicity everyone on this thread will now recommend sixx strings and im sure if even half of these people buy from him in the future he will be happier than a pig in you know what. 


kudos bowgod kudos to you very good marketing strategy at the same time being a very generous person.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Twist me a string and I won't cry, this page will be over in the by and by.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Random Child said:


> Seems like the longer your user name, the better your chances!


superbuckeye ... 12 letters, yeah baby I have a chance. LOL


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I have to type big just to get noticed in this mad house
While we wait on my #1 elf to make his big announcement let's dig down in the sack, and see if there is anything left in there


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

waylonb19 said:


> Ok seriously stop trying to hit the post number...that is making it way to fast..


Man you hit #1222 that's gotta be lucky


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

bowhunter999 said:


> any news from BOWGOD?


prolly incapacitated by laughter atm


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

bowmender said:


> Dave has really kicked in and made a fun Christmas day for all us AT junkies!
> 
> How about an added twist.
> 
> ...


Repost for those that missed it...it was #1215


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dropped to 77 watching the thread


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> I have to type big just to get noticed in this mad house
> While we wait on my #1 elf to make his big announcement let's dig down in the sack, and see if there is anything left in there


Feel around, there tough to find when their at the bottom of the sack.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

What is in the bottom???????


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

My 'puter is fast enough to let me read all the posts, but I'm still afraid I've missed the name drawing due to the "warp speed" at which this thread is progressing!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Hey 11:00 is aproaching fast- Maybe he will give a set away then.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> I have to type big just to get noticed in this mad house
> While we wait on my #1 elf to make his big announcement let's dig down in the sack, and see if there is anything left in there



There ya guys go


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

BOWGOD IS HERE.....:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

buckchaser86 said:


> Feel around, there tough to find when their at the bottom of the sack.


That's what she said.......


Sorry, had to do it, my homage to Michael Scott


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> What is in the bottom???????


First post of pg. 32:RockOn:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

#1250?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

bowmender said:


> Dave has really kicked in and made a fun Christmas day for all us AT junkies!
> 
> How about an added twist.
> 
> ...





BOWGOD said:


> I have to type big just to get noticed in this mad house
> While we wait on my #1 elf to make his big announcement let's dig down in the sack, and see if there is anything left in there




Think he already did!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

This is getting so much activity I'm just waiting for the server to crash.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> What is in the bottom???????


Its always something good!!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Missed it...


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD that slowed them down ...LOL


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> That's what she said.......
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to do it, my homage to Michael Scott


I have your same sickness.......no need to apologize....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Who put "freeloaders" as a tag for the thread?


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

wolfface said:


> Man you hit #1222 that's gotta be lucky


That made me laugh man:thumbs_up


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Help me I just got my leg caught in this thread!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

OH cant wait to see who wins it!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> You beat me to it. Dont know why I didnt think of it sooner. Great minds thinks alike.


I have to agree!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright people, slow down, deep breath, and let the man give away a free set of strings...:beer:


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Hand has not been this tired since I was a teenager LOL:angel:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

WOO HOO I just got a pm from bowgod. Thank you and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> i have to agree!!


x3


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

lmao!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

let's keep it going guys. Lots of posts still to be made before midnight.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

is USAIN BOLT controlling this thread?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

ArcheryAttic said:


> I have your same sickness.......no need to apologize....


Glad to know I am not alone


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

*Beer break or what*

Where did everyone go............. I refeshed twice and only added one what happened


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

another winner yet?


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

the server got run over by a BOWGOD
hanging out on AT Christmas day......


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow I knew this would get a lot of attention but this is crazy.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

The god has spoken and every one has stoped......lol


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

ohio moose said:


> WOO HOO I just got a pm from bowgod. Thank you and Merry Christmas to all.


Congrats! moose joined the christmas club tonite!:thumbs_up


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

What happened? too many people and the server drop some?


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

tags are moving just as fast


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

PSEBrian said:


> Where did everyone go............. I refeshed twice and only added one what happened


Yeah me too


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

ohio moose said:


> WOO HOO I just got a pm from bowgod. Thank you and Merry Christmas to all.


Seriously? What did he say? What colors for your string are you going to get?


----------



## scaredfacehoyt (Sep 24, 2009)

*New page*

i would like to try these strings out on my new Hoyt Contender Elite with Spirals..... HEHEHE Love that BOW...:tongue:


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

nice thread, miss these types of things


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

BOWGOD, BOWGOD BOWGOD, let's here the drum roll:drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer:.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

This thread is moving so fast that all the reindeer got motion sickness. So Santa had to hire anOhio Mooseto pull the sleigh the rest of the night

Ohio moose you have a PM


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> I have to type big just to get noticed in this mad house
> While we wait on my #1 elf to make his big announcement let's dig down in the sack, and see if there is anything left in there


I think we just got put in TIME OUT!!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

winner?


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> BOWGOD, BOWGOD BOWGOD, let's here the drum roll:drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer:.....


I will chant to that: BOWGOD BOWGOD BOWGOD!!!!!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1300???


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

man, I really need to win the next set!!! How about another thread only draw?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> This thread is moving so fast that all the reindeer got motion sickness. So Santa had to hire anOhio Mooseto pull the sleigh the rest of the night
> 
> Ohio moose you have a PM


Congrats to Ohio Moose!!!!!


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

time out ohhhh nooooo 


ill be in the corner.....let me know when i can come back


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

1300


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

congrats Moose!


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> This thread is moving so fast that all the reindeer got motion sickness. So Santa had to hire anOhio Mooseto pull the sleigh the rest of the night
> 
> Ohio moose you have a PM


congrats!!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

1300?


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats Ohio Moose!!:beer:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> This thread is moving so fast that all the reindeer got motion sickness. So Santa had to hire anOhio Mooseto pull the sleigh the rest of the night
> 
> Ohio moose you have a PM


Congrats


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> This thread is moving so fast that all the reindeer got motion sickness. So Santa had to hire anOhio Mooseto pull the sleigh the rest of the night
> 
> Ohio moose you have a PM


Awesome this is the best Congrats Ohio Moose:thumbs_up


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Come on pick me. I already have the colors picked out.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats Moose


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

congrats Ohio...and the race is on?


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

scaredfacehoyt said:


> i would like to try these strings out on my new Hoyt Contender Elite with Spirals..... HEHEHE Love that BOW...:tongue:


I'd just like to get my CE, but that is another thread.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

1300? again?


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Job MOOOSE


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

1300?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey what's happing, things slowed down???


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

:bounce::whip:


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

damit and i need a new string


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

congrats to all winners


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

congrats ohio moose! Sit down, take a breather, and pick a sick-looking color combo!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah Baby, I got 1000 and 1300! Yee Haw


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> 1300? again?


Hahaha wow you got it again congrats


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats Moose. i can't believe this thread is going like crazy. i'm having fun just reading all the post.

Bill


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

grats ohio moose


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

CONGRATES to OHIO MOOSE....:teeth:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

The server is putting the hammer down on us now. It's making me wait 30 seconds between my posts.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

mt olie said:


> hey what's happing, things slowed down???


bowgob spoke and everone listen


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I think everyone smoked their computers up...mine is running a quart low on antifreeze right now.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Dagone missed it again and a buckeye got it- Congrads Ohiomoose- Could there be one more- I'm getting sleepy I have to work tomorrow but this is so much fun!


----------



## buckfevered (Aug 19, 2006)

unbelievable


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

whats a set of strings cost BOWGOD?


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> This thread is moving so fast that all the reindeer got motion sickness. So Santa had to hire anOhio Mooseto pull the sleigh the rest of the night
> 
> Ohio moose you have a PM



WHAT.... Utahelk pull a sleigh better than Ohiomoose.


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

59 minutes to go


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

only one more hour left...i can feel the temperatures rising, the anticipation growing, and a steady flow of some warm liquid running down my leg...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> Hahaha wow you got it again congrats


This is so much fun. thanks.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow that was some fun stuff for awhile...alot of great funny posts in here...:tongue:


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats OhioMoose!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

wish i would of found out about this sooner *sniffles*


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I had that a few pages back.......:teeth::teeth::teeth::thumbs_up


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

craigthor said:


> whats a set of strings cost BOWGOD?


X2 :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats Moose


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> I think everyone smoked their computers up...mine is running a quart low on antifreeze right now.


I am on my 3rd computer for the day.17 hrs strong.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Wonder what the elf announcement will be? any guesses?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Please, BOWGOD... I'm begging. I've worked so hard. LOL 

...but seriously, I need some of your strings BAD!!!


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

*sixx ttt*

I am in....just logged on for the first time today and see this deal.....


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

steve_T said:


> time out ohhhh nooooo
> 
> 
> ill be in the corner.....let me know when i can come back


I'd say your ok now...it's been at least 40 posts since!!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Time for a thread only drawing? pretty please?


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

congrats OHIO MOOSE


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 34, this thread is smoking :set1_cook2::set1_cook2::set1_cook2:.....


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> Please, BOWGOD... I'm begging. I've worked so hard. LOL
> 
> ...but seriously, I need some of your strings BAD!!!


Don't we all
Pretty please BOWGOD pretty pretty please


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

craigthor said:


> whats a set of strings cost BOWGOD?


Check out his website...


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

When this is all said and over BOWGOD needs to go back through this thread and get all of the funny posts and put them into one thread.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

timmymac24 said:


> I am in....just logged on for the first time today and see this deal.....


Where you been hiding at??


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> Don't we all
> Pretty please BOWGOD pretty pretty please


with cherries on top. LOL


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

there's only one way to do this fairly: first one down wins the strings. Ooops, i guess i win! my bad boys, maybe next year


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Kahkon said:


> Wonder what the elf announcement will be? any guesses?


Check post #1215


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats Moose!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

waylonb19 said:


> When this is all said and over BOWGOD needs to go back through this thread and get all of the funny posts and put them into one thread.


I agree!


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

> I am in....just logged on for the first time today and see this deal.....


WELCOME to the Party :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Page 34, this thread is smoking :set1_cook2::set1_cook2::set1_cook2:.....


Yeah but it seems like it's slowed down a bit


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

waylonb19 said:


> When this is all said and over BOWGOD needs to go back through this thread and get all of the funny posts and put them into one thread.


he might be too busy twisting up new strings....


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> Yeah but it seems like it's slowed down a bit


Hallelujah!


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> Yeah but it seems like it's slowed down a bit


yep... was thinking the same thing!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

So how many are having fun :teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:????


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I would hate to just be starting to read this thread at page 1...haha


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> Yeah but it seems like it's slowed down a bit


I think it's something to do with the mods or admin. I now have to wait 30 seconds between posts.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone. This thread is the most fun I've had with my pants on for a long long time.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

pm'd the elf... thanks bowgod and this is fun.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

craigthor said:


> whats a set of strings cost BOWGOD?



I do not know the cost. but, make sure and read post 1215.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

MT Olie said:


> So how many are having fun :teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:????


I am starting to feel like my avatar.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Kahkon said:


> Wonder what the elf announcement will be? any guesses?


The Elf already made his announcement, this thing is just moving so fast that most of you missed it


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to guess that this is post number 1381

wow I was a full 21 off! I must be losing my finer touch! I blame this thread...


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

elk country we need a jingle!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

damn my left mouse button just broke. It only had 10,000 refreshes on it today. lol


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

we need to step it up, we need to hit 40 pages in the next hour.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> So how many are having fun :teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:????


How could you not????


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I think thats a hint to slow down guys, lol


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

bowmender said:


> I do not know the cost. but, make sure and read post 1215.


Already sent the elf a pm :tongue:


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> we need to step it up, we need to hit 40 pages in the next hour.


agreed we got this:thumbs_up


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

That wont be a problem.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

1400? just a short while ago we were waiting on 1000. :teeth:


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

no worries!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

this has to be a record


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Kick that elf and tell him to get to drawing some more. LOL j/k


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

waylonb19 said:


> elk country we need a jingle!!


:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> That wont be a problem.....:darkbeer:


NOpe hopefully not:tongue:


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

come on 1400....


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1400???


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> come on 1400....


just a tad too early


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

BOWGOD... any chance you will look through later and give a set to the funniest post? That would be cool. You could pick out your favorites and then start a poll.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the thread tags. "gimme gimme" Lol


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

1382


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

1400?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

come on 1400


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I have never skimmed and read so fast...I felt like those fast talking people you see in commercials


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

TLB2 said:


> Merry Christmas


Exactley!!:thumbs_up


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1400....


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

1385


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Wake up that elf:thumbs_up


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

1400?


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> just a tad too early


 30 minutes ago......you would have been there.........


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

so is there a prize at 1400 or what?


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> just a tad too early


Yup. Slowed down a little. For a while it was moving at "warp speed".


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

1400 Gotta be gettin close


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

1400


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

1400.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

1400


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> I have never skimmed and read so fast...I felt like those fast talking people you see in commercials


yeah no kidding


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

strings rock


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

TailChaser said:


> so is there a prize at 1400 or what?


nope people are just guessing what post number they have....
oh yeah.......this is 1400!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

1400? again?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

1400


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

1400 ???


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

1400 - too late?


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for a great read today guys. lots of funny posts from some of you wacky guys for sure.

Bill


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

1400.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

close to 1400...watch it blow up again!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowmender said:


> Dave has really kicked in and made a fun Christmas day for all us AT junkies!
> 
> How about an added twist.
> 
> ...


The ELF has spoken


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

1400


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Some people have really come out of the woodwork on this thread, including me! Welcome to the world of archery, the world of ArcheryTalk


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

WHAT !!! I was missing it huge, now it's like slowed way down...


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> just a tad too early



Not in this thread, 20 posts have prolly went by while I was typing this


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

ArcheryAttic got 1400.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

I go away to checkon my release for sale and it goes a hundred posts - Oh please could he have one more set to give away before he goes to sleep.
Go Mountaineers -ranked 6th in the country I belleive!!


----------



## bizzy (Jul 19, 2006)

Is that the end


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> The ELF has spoken


SO are we done then????


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

BamaTomCat said:


> Wake up that elf:thumbs_up


he probably passed out from exhaustion!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

12 rings only said:


> close to 1400...watch it blow up again!!!!


I posted that on 1385!!!


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Dang been on here all day and you know what I will be on here first thing when I wake up. GOT to love AT


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

*Thanks Dave and the Elf! Contacted both of you in this whirlwind of a post!*


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> ArcheryAttic got 1400.


I guess you can't get them all.. :beer:


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> 1400? again?


not quite


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

How much would thay be?


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

can we hit 40???


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

superbuckeye, hdracer, MT Olie, neo71665, ArcheryAttic, Bowtech n ROSS, yamegusta, UTECRedNk, PlainsRedneckOK, utahelk, Otdrsman85, MR_Fuzzychicken, bizzy, Kahkon, atm7819, Heliman21, PastorRod, MN Deer Hunter, spotshot, lunkerbuster, williamskg6, OzArcher1, denden9, bowman100, neednew1, OBAN, ohio moose, steve_T, modeclan, brokenarrow123p, bowfisher, hawkeyestate, buckfevered, waylonb19, jamesbowman, craigthor, AGPank, J.HASTINGS, BamaTomCat, easyeriq, bowmender, TailChaser, deanzr2, bowman_77, FatboyStew, foundationsaver, kirschnerck1, twigzz88, bowhunter999, buckchaser86, weave, Ajulson92, Washi, vectrixxl, tedicast, BIGSKYBOWHUNTER, longhunter 66, glass3222, benton, SET THE HOOK, SaltLakeArcher, elk country rp, jlmdlm, willieM, 2old, wvbownut, zwalls, hoefj, Random Child, kmh3, smurphy, challengerjoe, ebonarcher

all active in this thread right now.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

modeclan said:


> Yup. Slowed down a little. For a while it was moving at "warp speed".


That would be hunlee speed


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

waylonb19 said:


> elk country we need a jingle!!


jingle bells, BOWGOD sells
the server laid an egg
SIXX strings likely will be swamped
for at least 30 day-ays


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Let's get 1500


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

jamesbowman said:


> How much would thay be?



http://www.sixxstrings.com/services.html


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> not quite


I can't win em all. LOL


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

In all seriousness guys if you are in need of a new set of strings give SIXX a look...I don't know anything about them but with what he is doing and what this thread has become we owe it to him. :thumbs_up


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

jamesbowman said:


> How much would thay be?


:shade::tongue::thumbs_up Great prices even at full price!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Fire,fire,fire hee hee hee....


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

give that little elf a drink and lets go


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

4 pages past while I was trying to read


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

sowe have what 8 or 9 winners so far? congrats to all the winners hopefully i'll be one soon


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> all active in this thread right now.



Been here all day, even after I won.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

craigthor said:


> *Thanks Dave and the Elf! Contacted both of you in this whirlwind of a post!*


you won enough allready *shakes his fist*


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> That would be hunlee speed


What the slowed down speed? He's shooting a Hoyt! LOL J/K


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

elk country rp said:


> jingle bells, BOWGOD sells
> the server laid an egg
> SIXX strings likely will be swamped
> for at least 30 day-ays


Again well done:thumbs_up


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

BamaTomCat said:


> Wake up that elf:thumbs_up


Elf is awake.......................... Post 1215 is a toungetwisterlyway to say the first SiXX to order and mention that post will get 40 Percent off a set of Sixx Strings.


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

bowman_77 said:


> That would be hunlee speed


That was my insinuation. Figured everybody on here knew about Hunlee and his speed. Thought he was powering the thread for a while.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

elk country rp said:


> jingle bells, BOWGOD sells
> the server laid an egg
> SIXX strings likely will be swamped
> for at least 30 day-ays


:whoo:


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

going on 17 hours strong in 10 min.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

bowmender said:


> Dave has really kicked in and made a fun Christmas day for all us AT junkies!
> 
> How about an added twist.
> 
> ...


The wife says it's time to spend family time so my set's ordered.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

HyperFlow said:


> you won enough allready *shakes his fist*


Elf offered a deal and I contacted them.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

bowman100 said:


> sowe have what 8 or 9 winners so far? congrats to all the winners hopefully i'll be one soon


A very generous day from Sixx Strings for sure!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

mmmm Eggnog!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

modeclan said:


> That was my insinuation. Figured everybody on here knew about Hunlee and his speed. Thought he was powering the thread for a while.


just checking.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's burn this and go go go goooo.....


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

New sig, lol


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

bowmender said:


> Elf is awake.......................... Post 1215 is a toungetwisterlyway to say the first SiXX to order and mention that post will get 40 Percent off a set of Sixx Strings.


That was like 8 pages ago! :tongue:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

can we get to 1500????????


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

neo71665 said:


> New sig, lol


Nice!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

I beleave it's 8 winners. 

BOWGOD is that correct.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

let's get this thread moving again. page 37 and we need at least 40.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

modeclan said:


> That was my insinuation. Figured everybody on here knew about Hunlee and his speed. Thought he was powering the thread for a while.


I would say something but that would blow the great karma of this thread...and it's still Christmas...now where did my in-flight cocktail waitress go? Need more :darkbeer:...


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

since that was the gift from the "elf" are we done with the free giveaways??

It would be funny if one of the people who ordered the first 6 and got 60% off then won on the next giveaway


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I said MOVE IT MOVE IT, DROP AND GIVE ME SIXX !!!!


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Let's hit 1500


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dave, hook me up with some free strings. It could be a early bday present, ill be 27 in 30mins.


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

thats pretty darn cool


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> let's get this thread moving again. page 37 and we need at least 40.


Or 50 hahah lol


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

i got till 12:10 no later or the couch for me lol


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

BOWGOD, the maker
Was a generous, giving soul
He was made of string
And could make all sing
In praise and want of his products

There must have been some magic
In those fibers he twisted and strung
For when he made an offer to all
Those of AT came undone

Thank you for the opportunity BOWGOD. Merry Christmas to all, to all of AT!!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> since that was the gift from the "elf" are we done with the free giveaways??
> 
> It would be funny if one of the people who ordered the first 6 and got 60% off then won on the next giveaway


actually it is 40% off!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

bowhoist2 said:


> Dave, hook me up with some free strings. It could be a early bday present, ill be 27 in 30mins.


Happy B-Day


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Im here!!!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

yes, such a great Christmas


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

bowmender said:


> Elf is awake.......................... Post 1215 is a toungetwisterlyway to say the first SiXX to order and mention that post will get 40 Percent off a set of Sixx Strings.


Yes Sir thats a great deal I just didn't know what else to type in a hurry not trying to bash


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Bowgod, just thinking but I bet I'm the first assault your strings are going one huh?


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Are the six gone?


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

*1500*

Im in


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Dear Lady Luck,

I am laid off and can't afford to buy, gotta win these strings. Help me out here and I promise to...

rub your feet, rub your back, draw you a bath, and make you dinner.


...if you don't help me, you are a dirty Wench!!!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Go!! Go!! Go!! We can make it!!!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> BOWGOD, the maker
> Was a generous, giving soul
> He was made of string
> And could make all sing
> ...


Hahaha Awesome: so thats why you hadn't posted in a while


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I want 1500 !!!


----------



## scaredfacehoyt (Sep 24, 2009)

*another page*

we need another page....:darkbeer:


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

have a:darkbeer:


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Who's going to get 1500!!!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

craigthor said:


> actually it is 40% off!!


my bad


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

jamesbowman said:


> Are the six gone?


coiuld pm dave or the elf... I think 2 of us have posted not sure on the rest.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm lookin to get post 1500.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Getting close to 1500....Bowman_77 you got the water hose ready?


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

MT Olie said:


> I want 1500 !!!


I want a set of strings


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 38....


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Who's going to get 1500!!!


me duhh:laugh::laugh:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I was a bit early on that one.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Sometimes one gets lucky....


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

About 30 minutes left Good luck.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

who is going to be lucky 1500???????


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

1500


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

1500


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

ok ill add a page here click!:teeth:


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

1500


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

1500


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1500


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

1500.....


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

craigthor said:


> actually it is 40% off!!


Ya, I will order some prob next week....Waiting on new bow to come in first...I'll be calling up for some wicked cool custom stings. I have to see the bow first to get a feel for the color...


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

1500?


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

1500


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

1500 wooot!

dang it, off by 5


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

bowhoist2 said:


> Dave, hook me up with some free strings. It could be a early bday present, ill be 27 in 30mins.


Me too! No wait......my bd is in September.........and I think I turned 27 in 1985.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Let's go Mountaineers!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

1500


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

No whining or slave labor allowed


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

1500 ................


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Getting close to 1500....Bowman_77 you got the water hose ready?


Always ready. Lets do this....:shade:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

i want 1500


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Lady Luck? Did you get my letter?


----------



## wvbownut (Aug 15, 2003)

this is great


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Got it 1500 ....


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

1500?


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

not me I just got a fatal error for posting to fast


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Missed by that much!!!!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

i missed but was close grrr


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

now going for page 40 can we do it?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> 1500.....


almost


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MT Olie got 1500.


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

It's still Christmas and I hope to win some strings!!!


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

MT Olie said:


> 1500


wahoo! nice to see 1500 go to someone in my state!


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Everything here has been all in good fun
I am most certain that this thread is not done
I threw in an offer and got everything off track
I am sure if were patient
Bowgod will be back


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

longhunter 66 said:


> No whining or slave labor allowed


What wrong with either of those, how else is dave going to get all these great strings made?


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

It's been a long day, congratulations to all the winners, and a big thanks to Sixx Strings. I'm out.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MT Olie said:


> Got it 1500 ....


good job. 1600 anyone?


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

you know, it might be possible for us to get to the big 2,000:wav:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Always ready. Lets do this....:shade:


How about 1550?? Lets see who can hit that!!!


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

man the last time i got on to ck out the thread it was on page 12 now 38...........we are workin hard on AT......we are the true archers of christmas....LOL


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

page 40 on it's way


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Told yall I was in it for the LOOOONG haul.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1500 POST ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16: Its party time for me and a cold :beer:...


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

40 and 1600


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> you know, it might be possible for us to get to the big 2,000:wav:


30 minutes left...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> you know, it might be possible for us to get to the big 2,000:wav:


HMMMM:tongue:


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

12 rings only said:


> How about 1550?? Lets see who can hit that!!!


I know what your doing.............................and I like it.


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*



hoytbowhunting said:


> man the last time i got on to ck out the thread it was on page 12 now 38...........we are workin hard on AT......we are the true archers of christmas....LOL


At work keeping the lights on.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> you know, it might be possible for us to get to the big 2,000:wav:


hmmm, we may want to let BOWGOD sleep at some point, though....


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

91bravo said:


> It's still Christmas and I hope to win some strings!!!


Roll Tide !!! brother


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

GOT a COLD :beer:...


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> you know, it might be possible for us to get to the big 2,000:wav:


Very possibe!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> How about 1550?? Lets see who can hit that!!!


Lets go...


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Most fun I've had on AT in a while...Merry Christmas and thank you, everyone; especiall Bowgod!


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's the bottom of the 9th, the bases are loaded, and it's all tied up at "Sixx." PlainsRedneckOK steps up to the plate; the game now rests on his shoulders. The pitch - a slider - sizzles by to clip the inside of the plate, but PlainsRedneckOk smashes it into oblivion, winning the World Series!!!!! To reward him with his efforts, the franchise owner, BOWGOD, provides him with a string of his color combo choice and all is well forever and ever!!!! (At least that's how i imagine it!)


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Lets head to 2000


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

bowmender said:


> Everything here has been all in good fun
> I am most certain that this thread is not done
> I threw in an offer and got everything off track
> I am sure if were patient
> Bowgod will be back


And the Elf sings too.....:teeth:


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

1550...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

bowmender said:


> Everything here has been all in good fun
> I am most certain that this thread is not done
> I threw in an offer and got everything off track
> I am sure if were patient
> Bowgod will be back



The #1 Elf has left us a riddle
So sit by your monitor and try not to fiddle.

He says BOWGOD will be right back
With my new strings at the bottom of his sack!
:darkbeer:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

1550


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

I think we should all come up with a different jingle and the person with the best one should get a set of strings:jazzmatazzes::rockband::rockhard::violin::drum::rock-on::horn::lalala:


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

This has been great fun. Lets remember Sixx Strings for your next string purchase guys!!!:rock-on:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> How about 1550?? Lets see who can hit that!!!


Lets go....


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

hoytbowhunting said:


> man the last time i got on to ck out the thread it was on page 12 now 38...........we are workin hard on AT......we are the true archers of christmas....LOL


And while you were typing it went to 39 and probably 40 while I typed.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> HMMMM:tongue:


He has spoken...


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> HMMMM:tongue:


We could...


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Soo Close


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> Dear Lady Luck,
> 
> I am laid off and can't afford to buy, gotta win these strings. Help me out here and I promise to...
> 
> ...


Lady Luck?? Are you listening? Can you here me? Call Bowgod for me. seriously, I'll rub your stinky wart cover feet. Don't let me down.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

a red n black string would be pretty sexy


----------



## advancedarchery (Oct 27, 2009)

*Cool!!*

Would make me happy mine are on the wore side!
Good luck to all and merry christmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks BOWGOD


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

lol I got over 100 post just on this thread today


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Going to see page 40....


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i just wanted to know how many Xtreme stab staff is on this thread? k i'm helping move it along too.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> Told yall I was in it for the LOOOONG haul.


Nice to see you still here, I thought maybe you got blown away in that crazy storm of posts.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

HyperFlow said:


> a red n black string would be pretty sexy


Solid Mountain Berry served in Black Halo mmmhmmmm


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

fishcatcher said:


> i just wanted to know how many Xtreme stab staff is on this thread? k i'm helping move it along too.


+1 TEAM Xtreme!!!!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

String and cables for a Black Ice should be real easy to make right no roller guard an such :angel:just saying


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

I'm up till 12:00 and then I got to go to bed- Could there be another present under the tree?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

fishcatcher said:


> i just wanted to know how many Xtreme stab staff is on this thread? k i'm helping move it along too.


Oh yeah a few of us are here....


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

who will get the 2000th post:tongue:


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

im never lucky to win these things, hope my luck changes


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

In all seriousness, thank you Bowgod and future purchases will come your way for your generosity. Thank you for the fun day and the chances.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

brokenarrow123p said:


> who will get the 2000th post:tongue:


not me...


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

We really need to kick it up a little to get to 2000


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

atm7819 said:


> Nice to see you still here, I thought maybe you got blown away in that crazy storm of posts.


I did get slowed down...Man it was crazy...but it was a blast and still is :thumbs_up


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Will we make it in 25 minutes???


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

jamesbowman said:


> I'm up till 12:00 and then I got to go to bed- Could there be another present under the tree?



Ya, I getting pretty tired too...I woke everyone up in the house at 4 Am. I love Christmas!!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Boy a set of green spec would look great on my new 08 Ally!


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I don not need no stinkin SLEEP !!!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

On a forum called Archery Talk
There once was a giveaway
From a generous guy named SIXX
Who arrived in a big red sleigh

He gave away many strings
to unsuspecting lucky guys
I wish I was one of them
so I didn't have to buy


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

fishcatcher said:


> i just wanted to know how many Xtreme stab staff is on this thread? k i'm helping move it along too.


I'd be one of them. LOL


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

25 min left men and women. hold on tight cuz it's gonna be a ride!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

where'de everyone go.... been on since 6 am cst...


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1600 coming....


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man, I'm having a hard time staying awake - kids got up too early, but it's worth it - I'm sticking around.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MN Deer Hunter said:


> On a forum called Archery Talk
> There once was a giveaway
> From a generous guy named SIXX
> Who arrived in a big red sleigh
> ...


that's a pretty good one.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

fishcatcher said:


> i just wanted to know how many Xtreme stab staff is on this thread? k i'm helping move it along too.


At least 6-7 of us here...


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1600


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

1600


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

what time zone are we talking here to hit midnight? its 11;35 here


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

1600


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

1600?


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

1600?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

1600?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

-1600 ....


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

1600...i meant 1598!!!!!


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

1600


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Lucky 1600


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

what is the goal again i forgot?


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i think this is 1600


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

sixx too soon for 1600. must be some kind of OMEN.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

1600


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

1600


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

can we get to 2000?


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

What if we don't even own a bow? Haha, just kidding. Go clean your britches out.


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

:thumbs_upIll sleep when im dead


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

ArcheryAttic got the 1600. You are on a roll.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

elk country rp said:


> hmmm, we may want to let BOWGOD sleep at some point, though....


Why if he's awake, he can make more strings


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

HyperFlow said:


> what time zone are we talking here to hit midnight? its 11;35 here


10:37 here in bama


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1600+, and the clock is ticking....


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

we need 100 posts every 5 min!


----------



## scaredfacehoyt (Sep 24, 2009)

*well get there*

oooooohhhhhhhh yea


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

need more booze, I wonder if I pass out for lack of sleep or drunken stupidity first?


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

ArcheryAttic 1600


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

ArcheryAttic said:


> Lucky 1600


i think your cheating


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

bowhunter999 said:


> can we get to 2000?


not lookin good


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

2000 we will go HO HO HO


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

oooohhh I need these strings. Bowgod are you out there lurking?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

got to pick it up to make 2000


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ok folks there is 1 gift left to giveand 1 announcement left to makerest assure that there is a little something in the sack for everyonebut the last free set goes to lucky post #2000providing that we hit 2000 in the next 23 minutesif we don't hit 2000 by midnight est. Time i'll dig down deep, and pull 1 last name


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

David...Elfs...Santa....Where did they all go???????????


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I need to drop and give SIXX....


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

bowhunter999 said:


> can we get to 2000?


heres to 2000


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> David...Elfs...Santa....Where did they all go???????????


above you!


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

I got A Sixx pack:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

man, this thing has slowed considerably. It was blazing earlier... what happened, where'd everyone go?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

just cause it be 12:00 on the east coast in 20 mins dont mean its 12:00 on the west coast.:smile:


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

here we go............


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

geezzzz 2000 eh


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm on board still


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's GO GO GO and make HISTORY!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> OK FOLKS THERE IS 1 GIFT LEFT TO GIVEAND 1 ANNOUNCEMENT LEFT TO MAKEREST ASSURE THAT THERE IS A LITTLE SOMETHING IN THE SACK FOR EVERYONEBUT THE LAST FREE SET GOES TO LUCKY POST #2000PROVIDING THAT WE HIT 2000 IN THE NEXT 23 MINUTESIF WE DON'T HIT 2000 BY MIDNIGHT EST. TIMEI'LL DIG DOWN DEEP, AND PULL 1 LAST NAME




There he is!!!


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

get those fingers flyin!!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

1640!


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

headed for 2000


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

let's go 2000!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

We better start busting it out to reach 2000 in 20 minutes...


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> just cause it be 12:00 on the east coast in 20 mins dont mean its 12:00 on the west coast.:smile:



what?


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

The only thing missing in my signature is a reference to some top-notch, custom strings. Come on, BOWGOD! What do you say? Let's change that right here, right now! Here we go!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

2000 Here we come!!!!!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

keep it going


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

2000 :beer:


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

2k I coming......wait, i was getting booze brb.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Gotta be post # 2,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lets go everyone start typing


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

75 folks viewing some of them need to post up.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Heliman21 said:


> here we go............


Hang on boys, this could be a bumpy ride.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

come on guys, let's help him get 2000 posts for this amazingly fun thread. Thanks Bowgod.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

K I got a 2nd wind...ready to roll. Lets do this.


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Need to add some coal to the furnace...


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

I need a couple Alleve! carpal tunnel!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Come on sixx aka bowgod lets make this a good one....


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

1650!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

up for 2000


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> :bump:


What he said.


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

who would be lucky 2000?


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

2000 would put it about page 60


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i'll help get it to 2000. not gonna win but glad to help out guys. thank you David for a fun nite.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Less than 350 to go...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Post post post!!!!!!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Lets crank a few hundred more out- Lets go WVU!


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

faster


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

2000


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

this post 2000?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

now its picking back up!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

20000 lets go


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

:thumbs_up im in


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

bowhunter999 said:


> who would be lucky 2000?


Me I hope.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

1675


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

HyperFlow said:


> what?


Tring to make 2000 post


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Lets post um up boys


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Where's the flood when ya need it?


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*

315 post in 20 minutes.

Is it possible?


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

getting closer


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

back to top page 1?


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

lol im gonna lose


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm in LETS BURN THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## scaredfacehoyt (Sep 24, 2009)

*oh*

lets get it done people....


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

What is 2000...like 3 more pages??


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> 2000 we will go HO HO HO


Wasn't that Tiger's girlfriends #4, 5, and 6?


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

Me!!


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

upppp


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

hdracer said:


> Need to add some coal to the furnace...


oh, I got a whole sock full here you can have!!!


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> 20000 lets go


warp speed?


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

faster


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

ever been a post hit 2000 this quick?


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Bowgod has spoken!!!


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

How about black and gold? Go Steelers


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Coming up on 1700...


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

yepper


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Go buckeyes!!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

has this post ever gone below top of page 1 today?


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i was wondering why all day this thread was on top, now i know :darkbeer:


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

1800


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking for 1700.....


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

HyperFlow said:


> lol im gonna lose


haha thats the spirit!!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Yep thats what I'm talking about


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

up up


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

come on guys i know some of you can type pretty fast. i'm going at about 60 words a minutes


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

next


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

2000 can we do it???????????


----------



## floridagobbler (May 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I think I am going to crap myself


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

we can do it


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Or is it the other way around...Been up way to long.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Now it's picking up again.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

We will get there


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

hmmm. 2000. Can we do this next week too and go all the way to 2010?!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

1900?


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

this 30 second thing is the pits!!!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

good way to get the post count up anyways,


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

getting closer...getting closer...


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

They got a time limit set up now...won't be as fast


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

the server is slowing me down. let's get 2000


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

We willmakeit


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

up up up


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

neednew1 said:


> How about black and gold? Go Steelers


Black or clear serving?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Had to take a time out :angry:....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

73 of us...if each posted 5 we'd be there in minutes...


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

ready set post


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

only a few more hundreds post to make now. we can do this.


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

help me here


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

TTT 30 second delay sucks


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

moving pretty quick, but I don't know???


----------



## floridagobbler (May 11, 2006)

another free one


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

2000? Who'll it be?
Santa, I hope it's me!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

give a goal and we will suceed


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

2000


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

come on guys. we can do it.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

up up up up


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

t.t.t.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

this has to be a AT record


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Hardly time to take a quick chug!:darkbeer:


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Click click NEXT


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

shazam


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

getting closer...getting closer...getting closer...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

1800 tt


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

think of a name game or something to make it go faster lol


----------



## floridagobbler (May 11, 2006)

one fer santa


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

maybe


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

*Excuse me*

Anybody know where I could get a set of strings???????


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

2000!


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

elk country rp said:


> you're good people, BOWGOD!
> 
> gotta love anyone who adds random joy to someone's day!


i said it waaay back on pg 7, and i'm saying it again!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

are we there yet?


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

come on


----------



## scaredfacehoyt (Sep 24, 2009)

*lol*

lol to all goodnight i know u will make 2000. but to sick to stay awake meds kicking in.....


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

post


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

We can do it... Let's move it and burn....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Server won't let me go any faster...


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*

over 60 posts in 3 minutes


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

santa better be stopping back to visit. 
He tore a few shingles last night.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Closer by another post.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Who will be 2000?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

HyperFlow said:


> good way to get the post count up anyways,


I need 5000 posts so I cna be dependant on AT to survuive


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

up up up up up


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

The Strings on the bow go in and out...in and out...in and out..the strings on the bow go..


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Post post oh hell POST


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i donnnnoooo


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

geez you guys stink at typing. glad i take typing class in school hahah.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

this moving so quick just have to post every 30 seconds for a chance at 2k


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

speed up server.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in flight on a jet right now, headed as far west as possible! I'm trying to stay within the 12pm time restraint as long as possible. Let me know ASAP if you want me to pick you up!!!

P.S. I'm over NE New Mexico right now, and I am NOT backtracking!!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

1775?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Turn and burn baby!!!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

hears one more


----------



## yamegusta (Apr 3, 2009)

post


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

jamesbowman said:


> Who will be 2000?


me!!!! actually probably not, I never win anything


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

upppppp


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

what fun.
I'll probably post and miss the mark


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Post Faster


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

up ...........


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think we can...I think we can...


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Zip Zap Zup


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

up again


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

:thumbs_up1+


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

speed


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

getting closer


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

does good things really come to those who wait?


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Bowgod has to be laughing his rear off at this frenzy!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1800 post???


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

The train's a-rollin'...


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

30 posts a minute. Not bad


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

:thumbs_upand another one


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Up up and away! I feel like a post


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope everyone had a merry christmas


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I will i will i must


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

yep lets go


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

practicing......


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

uppppppppp


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

lkj;kl


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

its going up so fast i think it will be just pure luck


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

common 2000!


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

this is awesome


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i'm not even looking at the post count. where are we at now


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

1800


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm a loser, so let's try to change that!


----------



## yamegusta (Apr 3, 2009)

faster


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

come on............


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

1800 around the corner...


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would say this thread was the most popular one today


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

It won't be long now


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

warp speed


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i think we are on are way to 2000


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Are we there yet???????


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Faster, faster, i know we can make it...


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

BOWGOD wants 2000 lets give him 4000


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

less than 200 to go.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Bought my son a z7 for christmas


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Come on, 2000


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

page 46?


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think the server is sweating


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

UTECRedNk said:


> Bowgod has to be laughing his rear off at this frenzy!


yeah no 'kidding:darkbeer:


----------



## yamegusta (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

this thing is going fast


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

That 100 went fast!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

heck yea someone is gonna hit 2000 pretty soon.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

screw 2000, lets go for 5000


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

2000 or bust


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Slap that dog on the Butt and lets go


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

we better get a movin lol


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> Are we there yet???????


not yet young grasshopper


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

2000 here we come


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

ArcheryAttic said:


> practicing......


dude you got it down pat


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Turbulance


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1900 is coming soon!!!


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Keep it goin...


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

almost!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

1850?


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

You have no idea how much I want this


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

hope i'm 2000


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I bought an alien X and a monster 7 for myself


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

back in to help


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

sixx strings provides a MERRY CHRISTMAS to all on AT!


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

There has been three so far take advantage of my offer to get a great set of strings for 40 percent off..

Craigthor
Oban
Neednew1

Remember I said Offer good to first Sixx


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

im trying


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

to the top once again


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*

I will say there will be 2000 posts before 5 minutes till the hour.


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

maybe...


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

1845


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

47 pages WOW


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

13min left


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

don't even have time to read anything


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Lets get this to 2000 post.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

And the winner is........


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

here we go


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Not liking the 30 sec rule right now.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

1875?


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

and yet another


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

UUHH this is pretty insane


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

1846 now


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

are we there?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I can feel the burn....


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

come on 2000


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Lets bump this to the top..its been awhile


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

we want to hit it


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Like Freaks on leash we are your slave


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ready....


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

startin to go faster again


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

1905


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

bowman100 said:


> hope i'm 2000


yeah but so does 100 other people,(or more)


----------



## fireroad (Nov 5, 2009)

Going, going, going....


----------



## yamegusta (Apr 3, 2009)

Could use some new strings


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

getting there


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

actualy make that 12min


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

me again


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Time is runnin out...come on


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

come on 1900


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm posting right now and this HAAAAAS to be 2000 right............................NOW!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

one more going up


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

bowmender said:


> There has been three so far take advantage of my offer to get a great set of strings for 40 percent off..
> 
> Craigthor
> Oban
> ...


:thumbs_up:darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

we close


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

1888


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

come on


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

1900 post in site....


----------



## firepin (Nov 23, 2008)

Ill gladly take a set of strings for free, if not I will gladly buy a great set of strings from a great guy, make that two sets. Wifes bow needs strings also.:darkbeer:


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

We can do it ALL NIGHT LONGGGGGGG


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

come on 2000


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

bowmender said:


> There has been three so far take advantage of my offer to get a great set of strings for 40 percent off..
> 
> Craigthor
> Oban
> ...




Rolling so fast !! Dont miss it.....


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

If my dog could type I put her on my other computer


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

at 1900 yet???


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Go go go


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

1900!!!!!


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

go.......


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

FatboyStew said:


> Not liking the 30 sec rule right now.


30 second rule sucks!!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

practicing....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks to BOWGOD for a great time on AT today...


----------



## fireroad (Nov 5, 2009)

come on new strings


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i think we are a bit behind


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Do i hear a system overload for one thread yet?


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

gonna cut it close


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

1900?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Steady....


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

1900


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

1900


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

2000 is in the bag.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

1900


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Need to go to bathroom, but have...to...wait


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

1900


----------



## crushercoach (Oct 19, 2009)

I can help


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

post


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

1900?


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

closer


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

To soon, to soon....


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

1927


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

and 52 pages...


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

up up and away


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

2000!!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

I see 2000 coming


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

im a turnin and a burnin


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

1950


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

here we go...


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

come on come on


----------



## yamegusta (Apr 3, 2009)

another


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

bowmender said:


> There has been three so far take advantage of my offer to get a great set of strings for 40 percent off..
> 
> Craigthor
> Oban
> ...


bump for 2000


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

system overload sucks!


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

less than 100 to go !


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

More posts, more posts....


----------



## fireroad (Nov 5, 2009)

still going


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

oh maybe not


----------



## PSEBrian (Feb 17, 2008)

roll on SIXX Strings roll on


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*

Less than 90 to go


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Soon another name will be picked.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

feel it burnin


----------



## crushercoach (Oct 19, 2009)

My fingers are fresh


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

2k i hope


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

wait for it.......


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

whoops for some reason i completely skipped the 1900s


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

2000 is coming on strong.....


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

2000


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

its me


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

2000.............


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

2000!!!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

wow!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder how many post will be posted at the same time now till 2000?


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Need...to...go...can't....hold...off...too...much....longer


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

2000?


----------



## yamegusta (Apr 3, 2009)

1940


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I win??


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

we're close


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

wow


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

2000


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

1950


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

2000


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

2000


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

oh yeah :darkbeer:


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Whos the lucky 2000 gonna be?? good luck !!!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

1930


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

unreal we are gonna hit 2000


----------



## fireroad (Nov 5, 2009)

almost there....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I can see 2000 up ahead...


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

come on let it be me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope it is me.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Could we hear the Mountain man


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

2000


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Where you at 12 rings only


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

almost 2000


----------



## crushercoach (Oct 19, 2009)

And I am feeling good


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

haha to early 2 k now


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

2000


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

2000


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*

Up again


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

2000.....


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

2000..........................................


----------



## cptwolverine (Dec 2, 2008)

Not sure if anyone's been notifified, but I pray you had a blessed Christmas!!! Have a joyous New Year!!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Al,most there!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

2000!


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

I just drove 3 hrs round trip to get my daughters meds, man I could sure use some new strings


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Aim....


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

Here we go 2000?


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

We should at least hit 50!


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*88 more*

Just 88 more:darkbeer:


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I win?


----------



## firepin (Nov 23, 2008)

2000


----------



## yamegusta (Apr 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

i won


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Who won?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

keep em coming for bowgod... a great guy


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Almost


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

now 2000


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

2000


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

2000


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

2000?


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

2000


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

closing in


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

we must be there by now


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

2000?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

I missed 49


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

2000.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

come on meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

2000


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

how about now


----------



## fireroad (Nov 5, 2009)

2000 right up ahead


----------



## RCRBUCK (Jan 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

2000 right NOW


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

2000!!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Could I be 2000


----------



## crushercoach (Oct 19, 2009)

TTT and beyond


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

and the winner is


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

almost 2k


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

*jkfgpjig;mkb*

hello!!!!!!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

2000


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

got it?


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

*SIXX Strings*

And the winner is?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

are we there yet?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Fire!


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

2000...................................................


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

one hellva of a holiday


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Go Go Go


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

2000???


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

can't


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Winner


----------



## Ajulson92 (Jan 18, 2009)

2000


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Come on, come on


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

man i was close


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Well cruddddddddd!!!!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

herkkerm


----------



## yamegusta (Apr 3, 2009)

2000


----------



## firepin (Nov 23, 2008)

2000?


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

2000


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

2000


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

"You can do it!..."


----------



## ksdoeslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

one off


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

ksdoeslayer said:


> 2000



thats gotta hurt


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

so is 2000 the magic number?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

i got it!!????


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BamaTomCat said:


> closing in


you got it!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

darn server said I hadto wait two seconds on my 2004 post


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> 2000?


Congrats to the 2000 post winner


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

wow and the winner for most replies to one thread in 30 minutes is!!!!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

bamatomcat said:


> closing in


ttt


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

2000 + POST FOR THIS THREADccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

keep it going


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

That was quick. Now that was great team work. Good luck guys.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, turned my head and passed 2050


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

keep


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

It went too fast


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

B n R hit it already


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

CONGRATS BOWTECH>>>DAMN that was fast


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

dang


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

drats miss it by two :angry:


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> i got it!!????


Congrats!!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

BamaTomCat is your winner. CONGRATS! stupid 30 second rule screwed me. LOL


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

up!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

congrats botech and ross


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW! That went fast!


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

only 8 more minutes left


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> 2000?


You got that one!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

wow


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

allways fall a lil short, expt in the pants


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

hell folks that was fun. i love it. congrats to who ever that was lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowtech n ross said:


> 2000?


oh come all ye faithful
and congratulate our 2000th poster


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

and its still going strong.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

2 off.......well can't win em all.....


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

let's keep it going. we can get a large post count. we are close to 50 pages.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I kept having to wait


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas, that was a long 24 hours!!!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks guys. thanks sixx strings.. now what color to get?


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

CONGRATES to ( Bowtech n ROSS ) your the 2000th POST
ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

WOW THAT WAS FUN !!! congrats to all the winners!!! THANKS BOWGOD!!!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Heliman21 said:


> darn server said I hadto wait two seconds on my 2004 post


same here that hurts


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

time to keep it going.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I demand a recount and a do-over! Lol, congrats to the winner; you edged me by .000001638967216 seconds! Congrats!!!


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

well done B n R!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> oh come all ye faithful
> and congratulate our 2000th poster


BamaTomCat!


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Gotta go...will hit it again when I get home.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> BamaTomCat is your winner. CONGRATS! stupid 30 second rule screwed me. LOL


not as bad as me.. when I posted 2000 the server told me this was a duplicate of my other posts and redirected me somewhere else


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yup! Congrats! It's a great way to wrap up the day. Congrats to all who won.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

This has been a hoot


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

ArcheryAttic said:


> 2 off.......well can't win em all.....


lol you got all the ones that didn;t matter


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

thought bamatomcat got it.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

now don't run off just yet. You're going to want to stick around for the midnight announcement. Like i said there is a little something in the sack for everyone


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

it went from like 1950 to 2030 in less the 30 seconds...cause that was my time limit on posts.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 53 !!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> 2000?


congrats my bad


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks again Sixx String for a fun night. i had a blast. merry christmas everyone.

Bill


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats to all who have won and thank you BOWGOD.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

And a good night to all!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

yay


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> now don't run off just yet. You're going to want to stick around for the midnight announcement. Like i said there is a little something in the sack for everyone


Well i guess im staying up for a little longer then.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

HyperFlow said:


> lol you got all the ones that didn;t matter


All the new players screwed up my timing..........I had to post when I saw it in the 70's


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> thought bamatomcat got it.


Went back and its BnR!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

brokenarrow123p said:


> This has been a hoot


Yeah it was fun...now go wake the wife up...if I remember right she was frisky back on around page 15 haha


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

don't quit now guys. Let's get sixx strings some free advertising here. He's been more than generous to us, so let's return the favor.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I had to post just ONE more time....3400 posts and alot of them here!! David, what a fun day it has been, And to ALL i wish a good night!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> now don't run off just yet. You're going to want to stick around for the midnight announcement. Like i said there is a little something in the sack for everyone


huh you mean theres something else. wow


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I gues I will Have to break out the Color markers to bring some Bling to my String !!


Thank you for all Fun BOWGOD !!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks BOWGOD for the opportunity!..appreciated everywhere!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats to everyone and thanks to Bowgod!!! Merry Christmas AT!!!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm proud of all you at forum members, we did it !!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Well that was fun!


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> now don't run off just yet. You're going to want to stick around for the midnight announcement. Like i said there is a little something in the sack for everyone



last time I was told that, she had one in the oven....


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not gone yet !!!


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

BOWGOD if you ever get to Montana, gimme a call. there's always elk backstraps in my freezer for ya!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

congrats to all winners and a BIG thanks to BOWGOD for the fun a festivities


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> now don't run off just yet. You're going to want to stick around for the midnight announcement. Like i said there is a little something in the sack for everyone


No fire call here so I'll be here. 

Thanks again David and Merry Christmas


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

But wait there is just four minutes left till midnight-Can I make it


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the FUN everyone!


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

MT Olie said:


> CONGRATES to ( Bowtech n ROSS ) your the 2000th POST
> ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:


Congrats B and R. now how freaky is that to hit 1000 and 2000!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

bow god is being very generous this holiday i hope everyone appreciates it.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

No one said we had to quit! I say we "go big or go home!" Well, i guess we all already are, but you get my point. Lets go for SIXXthousand!!!


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> now don't run off just yet. You're going to want to stick around for the midnight announcement. Like i said there is a little something in the sack for everyone


..........:shade:


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> Yeah it was fun...now go wake the wife up...if I remember right she was frisky back on around page 15 haha


 funny stuff


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

THANK YOU SIXX STRINGS !!!! This was alot of fun.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

2200?


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

this is fun!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowgod said:


> now don't run off just yet. You're going to want to stick around for the midnight announcement. Like i said there is a little something in the sack for everyone


ain't gone yet!!!!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

seriously tho this has to be a record of some sort?


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

waylonb19 said:


> Yeah it was fun...now go wake the wife up...if I remember right she was frisky back on around page 15 haha


If he tried to keep up with the race to 2000, he is probably too tired to wake the wife up. Or so wired he will keep the wife up!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Merry christmas all and have a happy and safe new year


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

so who had the most post on this thread? bowman 77?


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who won, wish it coulda been me. I think my first post on this thread was around 3 am, only took a short 3 hour nap from 9 to noon.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS and A HUGE THANK YOU TO BOWGOD....
MERRY CHRISTMAS and a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR to ALL...

MT OLIE


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

2200


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

keep it up. sixx strings gave us a memorable Christmas.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

2 more minutes!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners and to all have a safe holiday season


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I have never posted so many times in one day. Or for that matter, in one thread.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Oh could there be a stocking stuffer


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

And there you have my luck to how....my cell phone died at just around 11:05 by the time I got back on it took me 10 mins to
read about the 2000th post goal but It wa gone b-4 I even knew. As said I had zero chance of winning..
Congrates to those whom won and those whom had a Christmas this year.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

bump for a great guy


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

12 rings only said:


> ain't gone yet!!!!


OH no I'm still here. It ain't over till midnight (or later)


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Page 55 ???


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

12:00


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty amazing that at 10:00 we were at post 768...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

bump


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Almost Midnite!!!!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> bump for a great guy


x 2


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> OH no I'm still here. It ain't over till midnight (or later)


:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

fishcatcher said:


> so who had the most post on this thread? bowman 77?


Im not sure. There are a few folks that was burning it up in the last few mins.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

how many pages could this go?


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok I will put down the Color markers !!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

It's only 11:00 here


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

MADE MY CHRISTMAS BOWGOD!! THANKS FOR THE GIFT AND FUN!!!:smile:


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

page 55


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> keep it up. sixx strings gave us a memorable Christmas.


I agree. Hundreds of people from all over the country forgetting about the problems of the world and enjoying themselves. Funny stories, lots of catchy jingles, what a way to spend Christmas. Thanks again, Bowgod!! :darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

12 a.m.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

its 12 here


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

IT's 12:00am EST...


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

it's only 11 pm here for me. got another hour to go lol


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

its 1h here!


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

For those of us who didn't win, I found a really neat little trick that works wonders...spray paint. I've already tried it on a couple of my friends' bows and they look great! It's almost as if they're brand new strings! Now that I'm done practicing on theirs, I'm gonna start on mine! WooHoo! I love spray paint.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

its midnight


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Its only 11 here in the Midwest. I really hate that the whole US runs on either eastern or pacific time. SWITCH IT UP, AND MAKE IT 12 CENTRAL!


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Midnight


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> IT's 12:00am EST...


11 here still an hour to go!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

bowhunter999 said:


> its 1h here!



where is that?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

BOWGOD, I think it would be cool if tomorrow you went through this entire thread, picked out your favorite posts (funny posts) and then threw up a poll for everyone to vote on their favorite. maybe give that poster a set of strings or 50% off or something. what do ya think?


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

It's 12:01


----------



## JaGWolfgang (Sep 14, 2009)

Did I miss out completely on this awesome Christmas giveaway


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

OK let me grab a drink, and I will be right back with the bi announcement,


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

this have to be thread of the year in my book. wow that was crazy getting to 2000 post.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

bowmender said:


> There has been three so far take advantage of my offer to get a great set of strings for 40 percent off..
> 
> Craigthor
> Oban
> ...



Still 65 viewing this thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

in canada..


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

People are going to click on this thread tom. morning and go what the heck happened here..haha


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Hurry up , I wanna see what's in oyur sack


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

10 here


----------



## wvbownut (Aug 15, 2003)

this has made it an enjoyable Christmas for all of us here on AT. Thanks bowgod for the entertainment you have given all of us this day.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

ete203 said:


> Its only 11 here in the Midwest. I really hate that the whole US runs on either eastern or pacific time. SWITCH IT UP, AND MAKE IT 12 CENTRAL!


What about the rest of the world? AT crosses all borders...:darkbeer:


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

SOH316 said:


> Did I miss out completely on this awesome Christmas giveaway


If you just showed up, you might have missed a little something or other.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

SOH316 said:


> Did I miss out completely on this awesome Christmas giveaway


not _completely_


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Its 10 back home in MT but here in SD its still only 11


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

superbuckeye said:


> how many pages could this go?


For a while it was on a page every 5-8 minutes....


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

WE :icon_salut::icon_salut::icon_salut::icon_salut::icon_salut: U ( BOWGOD ) JOB WELL DONE...


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

2184 post and not the 1st one of them where bashing.....way to go AT


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

bowhunter999 said:


> in canada..


New Brunswick?


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

easyeriq said:


> Hurry up , I wanna see what's in oyur sack


1 statement you should never here from another man........


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

easyeriq said:


> Hurry up , I wanna see what's in oyur sack


ukey:


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> OK let me grab a drink, and I will be right back with the bi announcement,


Have one on us, :beer: !!! You deserve it!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL the man has a Christmas Sack fetish


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

hdracer said:


> What about the rest of the world? AT crosses all borders...:darkbeer:


 f them


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

craigthor said:


> ukey:


lmaoooooo


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

I got 7 mins i see the wife messing with the cast iron pan


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

2200


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> OK let me grab a drink, and I will be right back with the bi announcement,


Not a bad idea, minus all the tension for the rest of us, but hey you deserve it.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

glad you liked it


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

2200


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> BOWGOD, I think it would be cool if tomorrow you went through this entire thread, picked out your favorite posts (funny posts) and then threw up a poll for everyone to vote on their favorite. maybe give that poster a set of strings or 50% off or something. what do ya think?


sounds like a neat idea huh?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

My fingers are tired and my eyes are blurry...


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

brokenarrow123p said:


> I got 7 mins i see the wife messing with the cast iron pan


kinky
whooooo 56 lol


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

easyeriq said:


> Hurry up , I wanna see what's in oyur sack


Not sure if i would have put it QUITE THAT WAY!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!! OOPS, i just woke my son up!!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Bowgod needs a drink. LOL... I need a nap!


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> OK let me grab a drink, and I will be right back with the bi announcement,


Man I been waitin all this time for a "bi" announcement? LOL!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> OK let me grab a drink, and I will be right back with the bi announcement,


Free set to the person who can guess how long until I sell my bow and buy another? :tongue:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

I got toothpicks on my eyes and splints on my fingers


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> Bowgod needs a drink. LOL... I need a nap!


Maybe thats why he is the Bowgod?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to all who won and thank you to all who participated in making this a fun day on AT. It was great to have fun without all the bashing.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

modeclan said:


> Man I been waitin all this time for a "bi" announcement? LOL!


ill bet lol


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> Free set to the person who can guess how long until I sell my bow and buy another? :tongue:


with our wihtout the paradigm archery setup? 5 minutes!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

modeclan said:


> Man I been waitin all this time for a "bi" announcement? LOL!


Yeah if I would of known it was one of those type threads I would of been gone a long time ago.:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Best DAY ever spent on AT thanks to SIXX STRING ( BOWGOD ) Congrats for makeing everyones Christmas a wounderful one.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> Free set to the person who can guess how long until I sell my bow and buy another? :tongue:


If its a bowtech it will sell in no time, if its anything else well then good luck :darkbeer:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> Free set to the person who can guess how long until I sell my bow and buy another? :tongue:


38 days 14 hours and 27 minutes


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> Maybe thats why he is the Bowgod?


Bowgod took a long nap earlier today...before the posting frenzy...


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> 2184 post and not the 1st one of them where bashing.....way to go AT


How can you bash good strings?


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh the suspense


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> Free set to the person who can guess how long until I sell my bow and buy another? :tongue:


four days. and free set of what


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! Over 2200 posts!!

I thought alright I'll keep this page up on my iPhone and maybe not that many people would be on...psshhh


Congrats to the winners. I tried haha.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

2300??


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

IowaSwitchback said:


> How can you bash good strings?


Ater's are crafty


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

truly a great thread and a lot of fun.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Free set to the guy that had post 2200:angel:>>>>>>>>>> ME


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

haha yeah!


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Please come back- I just dozed off and hit my forehead on my laptop


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Dave your not sleeping are you?


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

This is really Archers helpin Archers. There should be more Like The BOWGOD.

Thank you Sir


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

bowmender said:


> There has been three so far take advantage of my offer to get a great set of strings for 40 percent off..
> 
> Craigthor
> Oban
> ...


Surely there are 3 more out there.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

fun, fun, fun.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> 2184 post and not the 1st one of them where bashing.....way to go AT


:thumbs_up:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

fishcatcher said:


> four days. and free set of what


i think he ment a pair of his wifes nightys


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Maybe the winner can be the first to start bashing this thread


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

IowaSwitchback said:


> How can you bash good strings?


Wasnt talking about good string. But you know how some people are.:shade:

Some just like to spoil the fun


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sleeping. Gonna have to call it a night soon. Hope he drinks quick.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

And as John Lennon once said, "I've got blisters on my fingers!"


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

HyperFlow said:


> Ater's are crafty





BamaTomCat said:


> Free set to the guy that had post 2200:angel:>>>>>>>>>> ME


See... :darkbeer:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

bowmender said:


> Surely there are 3 more out there.


I'd be on it like white on rice IF I had a job. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

The suspence is killing me. Well actually, just the chips in my lap. The bag will be gone in a few minutes, and its a GALLON bag.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

sorry, i'm that broke right now- catch ya after a paycheck or two

(responding to the post about 3 40% off sets left)


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

bowgod? you out there? LOL


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Dave----Dave----- Dave?


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

HyperFlow said:


> i think he ment a pair of his wifes nightys


lol you can have them if i'm right


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

57!!!!!


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

bow god decided to make the hardest mixed drink possible,


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Everyone, Bowgod was generous to us today, let's remember that when it is time to get new strings for our bows.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh come on already...


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Out East said:


> 57!!!!!


????????????


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

:chicken01: I am still kicken


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> Everyone, Bowgod was generous to us today, let's remember that when it is time to get new strings for our bows.


surely will.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

superbuckeye said:


> Everyone, Bowgod was generous to us today, let's remember that when it is time to get new strings for our bows.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter999 (Dec 13, 2009)

pages


----------



## firepin (Nov 23, 2008)

must be a big:darkbeer:


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> Everyone, Bowgod was generous to us today, let's remember that when it is time to get new strings for our bows.



his gonna be making one for my wifes passion


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

can't wait to here the announcement.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

This thread ROCKS :band:....


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Currently 66 veiwing the SiXX string give away thread:thumbs_up

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 66 (64 members and 2 guests) 
bowmender, atm7819, vance, mavmike72, Heliman21, Out East, williamskg6, MT Olie, HyperFlow, hdracer, twhets, ohio moose, ArcheryAttic, bowhunter999, smurphysgirl, Ajulson92, spotshot, Bowtech n ROSS, jamesbowman, brokenarrow123p, bowman_77, fishcatcher, steve_T, capemaybowman, easyeriq, pentail, glass3222, superbuckeye, firepin, sneak1413, bowfisher, Kahkon, ete203, NE Hawkeye, BamaTomCat, elk country rp, MR_Fuzzychicken, PSEBrian, craigthor, hawkeyestate, TLB2, UTECRedNk, waylonb19, yamegusta, tinnocker, ChaseK, ctarcherygirl, modeclan, longhunter 66, up_close, utahelk, [email protected], buckchaser86, challengerjoe, BOWGOD, wvbownut, SOH316, PastorRod, PlainsRedneckOK, ebonarcher, hoefj


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I see this thread has 4 stars...although worthy..who the heck had time to stop and rate it :tongue:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

*OK-Dave!*


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Out East said:


> 57!!!!!


must be on dialup


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

don't forget to rate this thread!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

MT Olie said:


> This thread ROCKS :band:....


It has been pretty fun..


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Boy has this been a fun day with SIXX STRINGS :thumbs_up


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I will be getting some sixx strings when I return to work.


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Never would have imagined this thread going 57 pages. Wow.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

superbuckeye said:


> Everyone, Bowgod was generous to us today, let's remember that when it is time to get new strings for our bows.


2X for great strings


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

superbuckeye said:


> can't wait to here the announcement.


Maybe he's pregnant


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> Everyone, Bowgod was generous to us today, let's remember that when it is time to get new strings for our bows.



Ya for sure......New monster strings when it comes in....thinking red and orange black speckled with black serving.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

:ranger:


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

elk country rp said:


> don't forget to rate this thread!


I did back when we hit the 1000 mark.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

This is the best thread eve:thumbs_upr!


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> Everyone, Bowgod was generous to us today, let's remember that when it is time to get new strings for our bows.


yep and i new two set pretty soon. one for a hoyt viper and one for the parker ultra lite 31. the hoyt can wait though.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

waylonb19 said:


> I see this thread has 4 stars...although worthy..who the heck had time to stop and rate it :tongue:


I managed to seek one 5 star rating in...


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

easyeriq said:


> Maybe he's pregnant


i ever hear that from my wife mexico here i come


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

So how much are sets of strings normally BOWGOD?

I have literally PMed and emailed 3 other bug name guys and 2 I've got no response and the other I got little. I need new strings and will more than likely order them from y'all at Sixx. 

Gotta be a good product since y'all are such good folks. 


When you read this shoot me a PM on ordering and pricing please.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Gotta go unclog a toilet. be right back...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

modeclan said:


> Never would have imagined this thread going 57 pages. Wow.


We can still make it 60!


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

my bladder just burst


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

superbuckeye said:


> bowgod? you out there? LOL


You know he's sitting there just  from ear to ear!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Anything else happening on AT today? I forgot to check.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

hdracer said:


> I managed to seek 1 rating in...


I voted 5 stars way back


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

bowmender said:


> Currently 66 veiwing the SiXX string give away thread:thumbs_up
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 66 (64 members and 2 guests)
> bowmender, atm7819, vance, mavmike72, Heliman21, Out East, williamskg6, MT Olie, HyperFlow, hdracer, twhets, ohio moose, ArcheryAttic, bowhunter999, smurphysgirl, Ajulson92, spotshot, Bowtech n ROSS, jamesbowman, brokenarrow123p, bowman_77, fishcatcher, steve_T, capemaybowman, easyeriq, pentail, glass3222, superbuckeye, firepin, sneak1413, bowfisher, Kahkon, ete203, NE Hawkeye, BamaTomCat, elk country rp, MR_Fuzzychicken, PSEBrian, craigthor, hawkeyestate, TLB2, UTECRedNk, waylonb19, yamegusta, tinnocker, ChaseK, ctarcherygirl, modeclan, longhunter 66, up_close, utahelk, [email protected], buckchaser86, challengerjoe, BOWGOD, wvbownut, SOH316, PastorRod, PlainsRedneckOK, ebonarcher, hoefj


That's not right I never left. Where's my name?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

come page 60 LOL


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

ChaseK said:


> So how much are sets of strings normally BOWGOD?
> 
> I have literally PMed and emailed 3 other bug name guys and 2 I've got no response and the other I got little. I need new strings and will more than likely order them from y'all at Sixx.
> 
> ...


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=886926&highlight=sixx+strings


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm outta here. It's been fun. Thanks again Bowgod - you are most generous! Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

OK listen up folks

First of all I would like to thank each, and every one of you for making this a Christmas to remember. 
This thread, and getting to play Santa brought a tear of joy to my eye on more than 1 occasion today.

But in my eyes nobody should ever be left out on Christmas. Obviously I could not afford to give everyone a free set of strings today, but I do have a little something for everyone else.

I hope that everyone had a great day with their family, and that you got everything you wanted.

If you recall the title of this thread was "No Christmas sale from SIXX STRINGS" 
Well as sad as it may seem Christmas has come, and gone. So now that it is not Christmas, I could have a sale, and it would not be a "Christmas" sale

So here it goes......
For the next 7 days I will be slashing prices by 20%!!!!!!! That's right 20% off any set of strings, and cables for the next 7 days. Just shoot me a PM, and mention this thread:thumbs_up

Thanks again for a wonderful Christmas.

Got just 1 more Christmas song for you all
But he waved goodbye

Saying don't you cry 

I'll be back again some day
:wink:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ChaseK said:


> So how much are sets of strings normally BOWGOD?
> 
> I have literally PMed and emailed 3 other bug name guys and 2 I've got no response and the other I got little. I need new strings and will more than likely order them from y'all at Sixx.
> 
> ...


pm the elf back on page 31 you can save! also look up for bowmender!


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

atm7819 said:


> anything else happening on at today? I forgot to check.


+ 1


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

superbuckeye said:


> We can still make it 60!


lets do it


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> You know he's sitting there just  from ear to ear!!


Hell I am too....lol


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

waylonb19 said:


> I see this thread has 4 stars...although worthy..who the heck had time to stop and rate it :tongue:


i rated it too.:thumbs_up


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> Anything else happening on AT today? I forgot to check.


Who had time to check?


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

Where did he go- I'll bet he nodded off?


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

BamaTomCat said:


> my bladder just burst


You better get a laptop with wireless.......they work quite well in the bathroom.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I think im cross eyed from reading all the posts from the past 30 minutes


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

MR_Fuzzychicken said:


> :chicken01: I am still kicken


What or WHO are you kickin'??????????????


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

ChaseK said:


> So how much are sets of strings normally BOWGOD?
> 
> I have literally PMed and emailed 3 other bug name guys and 2 I've got no response and the other I got little. I need new strings and will more than likely order them from y'all at Sixx.
> 
> ...


http://www.sixxstrings.com/services.html

:darkbeer:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I gave it a 5 star. Man at times this thread was literally a frenzy!


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you very much BOWGOD! You made my day more entertaining than I could have ever imagined. We all owe you a big THANK YOU! Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> OK listen up folks
> 
> First of all I would like to thank each, and every one of you for making this a Christmas to remember.
> This thread, and getting to play Santa brought a tear of joy to my eye on more than 1 occasion today.
> ...


One great offer, the day after christmas sale wooo don't even have to leave the house!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone still interested in page 60?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

going for 60????????????


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> OK listen up folks
> 
> First of all I would like to thank each, and every one of you for making this a Christmas to remember.
> This thread, and getting to play Santa brought a tear of joy to my eye on more than 1 occasion today.
> ...


Cool Thanks Again!!!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

going to bed


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sixxstrings*

*Thanks- Dave!*


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

IM feeling a page 60


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

scroll up lol


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

BOWGOD thank you for this. It was a lot of fun...I will be looking you up in the near future. Merry Christmas everyone. :beer::beer:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> OK listen up folks
> 
> First of all I would like to thank each, and every one of you for making this a Christmas to remember.
> This thread, and getting to play Santa brought a tear of joy to my eye on more than 1 occasion today.
> ...


There it is guys suck it in. Thanks again Bowgod for being such a generous person here on AT


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> anyone still interested in page 60?


Why not were almost there!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> OK listen up folks
> 
> First of all I would like to thank each, and every one of you for making this a Christmas to remember.
> This thread, and getting to play Santa brought a tear of joy to my eye on more than 1 occasion today.
> ...


Thanks for a fun ride today David. And thanks for the Set that I won.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> Hell I am too....lol


Wonder why????????:tongue:


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

ChaseK said:


> So how much are sets of strings normally BOWGOD?
> 
> I have literally PMed and emailed 3 other bug name guys and 2 I've got no response and the other I got little. I need new strings and will more than likely order them from y'all at Sixx.
> 
> ...


Read post 1215, shoot me a pm and I will put you on the list.
You will be number 4 so far.


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> OK listen up folks
> 
> First of all I would like to thank each, and every one of you for making this a Christmas to remember.
> This thread, and getting to play Santa brought a tear of joy to my eye on more than 1 occasion today.
> ...


God bless ye!


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for the after Christmas sale


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Whew! At least it wasn't really a "BI" announcement after all. Have a Happy New Year everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

ChaseK said:


> So how much are sets of strings normally BOWGOD?
> 
> I have literally PMed and emailed 3 other bug name guys and 2 I've got no response and the other I got little. I need new strings and will more than likely order them from y'all at Sixx.
> 
> ...


When someone is generous enough, and can afford to give his product away for free you know its a first-class product. On top of him making christmas enjoyable for all of us, all across the country this should greatly benefit Sixx Strings Bowstrings as he gets his product out to a much larger base than before.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't know about you all, but OMG:mg:, towards the end I could only get 2 to 3 posts per 100 post count, THAT WAS AWSOME!!! This was some of the BEST times on the net for me :teeth:... GOOD JOB AT FORUM :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:....


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm still for page 60 just for the fun of it. might as well we are this close.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

David you are gonna be one busy man after all this is done and over with. now i got to go find my string and cable length for the parker ultra lite 31


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

bowgod. Merry christmas to you again!!!!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

gotta scoot, gonna shoot tomorrow.

Thanks again Dave!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Page 60 here we come:darkbeer:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

GOOD night and MERRY X-MAS to all


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

once we hit page sixty my head is going to be hitting the pillow on the couch


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

good night all.....


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

I say we help ol' Bowgod out a little and make sure that his other thread stays on the top for the next few days. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=886926


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who was a part of this today. Truly a fun thing to be a part of. Bowgod, we all appreciate what you have done today.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> wonder why????????:tongue:


lol


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

superbuckeye said:


> I'm still for page 60 just for the fun of it. might as well we are this close.


I'm with ya' Lets go!!


----------



## firepin (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks BOWGOD, you are a good man who makes a good product.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

brokenarrow123p said:


> once we hit page sixty my head is going to be hitting the pillow on the couch


Thats right


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

ok one more ttt


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats again to everyone.. I've had a few sets of SIXX Strings now and they have all be excellent. You'll surely enjoy the sits you've won.. And to those of you considering a purchase, do it. Dave is honest as they come and truly believes in customer service.. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas and have a Happy New Year.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

page 60 yet?


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Happy Holidays to All! See you on the Range!:thumbs_up


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> Congrats again to everyone.. I've had a few sets of SIXX Strings now and they have all be excellent. You'll surely enjoy the sits you've won.. And to those of you considering a purchase, do it. Dave is honest as they come and truly believes in customer service.. :clap: :clap: :clap:


Sold your bow yet and got anew one??


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

60 is close


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Sweet David!!


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Man i'm tired


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

just a few more post till page 60. thanks alot David for a fun nite.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

SIXX STRINGS... Great people with a great product.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's 60


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

cmon 60..


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Dave, for the fun on AT and the great offers. I'll see if I can swing a set but being unemployed has put a cramp in my archery spending. have a good night...:darkbeer:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

WE can make it.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Page 60???


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

gotta be there now.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

How bout now???


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Last bump for me..had a great time..thanks again!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> I say we help ol' Bowgod out a little and make sure that his other thread stays on the top for the next few days. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=886926


Merry Christmas and good night!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Almost...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

are we at 60 yet?


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

60? Is that you?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

page 60


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Page 60???!!!!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Superbuckeye you have an incoming pm. Merry Christmas


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

craigthor said:


> Sold your bow yet and got anew one??


Not yet... :wink:













Not now either.... :becky:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

now?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

come on 60 for a great product.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

I stayed to the end. Or till it hits page 60


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally 60!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Apparently Christmas isn't over yet. I just got a PM seems as though my Christmas spirit is contagious.

I will let Ohio Moose make that announcement though


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

superbuckeye said:


> SIXX STRINGS... Great people with a great product.


2nd that


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

60 please


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Why 60......You look so much better in person....


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

we are close.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Out East said:


> Man i'm tired


Me too...My work day Sat starts at 6am, off at 3pm, Hit the woods running to try and fill one of FOUR empty tags i have, then rush home and get ready for a 5-spot tourney!!


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

will get 60


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Ok I did it.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Apparently Christmas isn't over yet. I just got a PM seems as though my Christmas spirit is contagious.
> 
> I will let Ohio Moose make that announcement though


hmmm


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

are we there yet?


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

last post for 60 then i'm gonna go play with my xmas present.


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Gotta be at 60 now. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## MN Deer Hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

we got it


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> Ok I did it.


You still here? It's kinda hard to let go, isn't it?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

page 61?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

atm7819 said:


> You still here? It's kinda hard to let go, isn't it?


yep!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Apparently Christmas isn't over yet. I just got a PM seems as though my Christmas spirit is contagious.
> 
> I will let Ohio Moose make that announcement though


Interesting!!!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's go for 2500 !!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bowman_77 said:


> I stayed to the end. Or till it hits page 60


We got there....:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

way to go folks. awesome thread :thumbs_up.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Done. goodnight.....


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Lets hear it......Whats going on OhioMoose?


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

i seem to be glued to my computer chair:angry:


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, Its now over xmas 2009 is done and while this ha been the only fun I had this xmas. Let me say thanks your for some fun on another horrible xmas. I'm hoping that xmas might be fun some day but it just has not been in along time for me. 
Hope you all have had a better xmas Than Mine has been.
Ebon Archer...aka Jim Gilmore


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Let's go for 2500 !!!!


:shade:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Gotta wait on ohio moose now.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

2400th


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> You still here? It's kinda hard to let go, isn't it?


hard to stop the fun. THANKS SIXX STRINGS!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

12 rings only said:


> We got there....:thumbs_up


Yes we did bro!!!


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

2400?????


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

2400?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

2400


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

2400TH post!!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

2400


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

man it slowed down in here


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

:bump


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

2400


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

2400


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

2400!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

2400


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

2405?


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> Gotta wait on ohio moose now.


and here i though it was done.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

keep it going


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

ebonarcher said:


> Ok, Its now over xmas 2009 is done and while this ha been the only fun I had this xmas. Let me say thanks your for some fun on another horrible xmas. I'm hoping that xmas might be fun some day but it just has not been in along time for me.
> Hope you all have had a better xmas Than Mine has been.
> Ebon Archer...aka Jim Gilmore


I'm sorry to hear that you have a hard time finding joy during the Christmas season. I am glad that we were able to help brighten it for you this year if only a little. May God bless you and I hope that you have a better Christmas next year.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

I wounder what it could be...


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

brb- the dog's about to pee on my leg.....


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

What is the record for most posts in a single thread in day? This was moving along at a decent pace mid morning through the afternoon, but it just exploded tonight. I couldn't even keep up I would read a page of comments and refresh to find out I was 2 pages behind. Who woulda known a thread with so much excitement and anticipation?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

you guys are real troopers. You're all great!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

dont see him on viewing thread


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Missed by one again, OH WELL I did get 1500 post :thumbs_up ....


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

fishcatcher said:


> and here i though it was done.


I'm hanging in also. I had a good time and got a great deal on custom strings.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

thank you same to you superbuckeye and all


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

hawkeyestate said:


> What is the record for most posts in a single thread in day? This was moving along at a decent pace mid morning through the afternoon, but it just exploded tonight. I couldn't even keep up I would read a page of comments and refresh to find out I was 2 pages behind. Who woulda known a thread with so much excitement and anticipation?


were going for 2500!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

ok here we come 2500 lol


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Must reach 2500 lol:shade:


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

He's here.......


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

neednew1 said:


> I'm hanging in also. I had a good time and got a great deal on custom strings.


me as well, thanks to the Elf! :tongue:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

what the heck, might as well.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ebonarcher said:


> Ok, Its now over xmas 2009 is done and while this ha been the only fun I had this xmas. Let me say thanks your for some fun on another horrible xmas. I'm hoping that xmas might be fun some day but it just has not been in along time for me.
> Hope you all have had a better xmas Than Mine has been.
> Ebon Archer...aka Jim Gilmore


Sorry to hear that also.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

We should see if BOWGOD is here and let him have the 2500th post...


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

78 more to go


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Out East said:


> Must reach 2500 lol:shade:


Never happen.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

keep it going


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

2450?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

MT Olie said:


> We should see if BOWGOD is here and let him have the 2500th post...


I agree completely. It's like icing on the cake.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

neednew1 said:


> Never happen.


I still don't think it is possible.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

We can do it:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

we can do this


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> We should see if BOWGOD is here and let him have the 2500th post...


:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i still wanted to know who got the most post count on this thread? wish there was a way to find out beside going back and read all the pages.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

someone let bowgod know we are giving him # 2500.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

neednew1 said:


> I still don't think it is possible.


No Chance.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Superbuckeye I sent you a pm did you get it ?


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

theres still 36 members viewing this thread... keep posting!!!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

up up and away


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

fishcatcher said:


> i still wanted to know who got the most post count on this thread? wish there was a way to find out beside going back and read all the pages.


that would be interesting to know.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

YOUR a MACHINE DON'T YOU GIVE UP NOW !!!!


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Need to keep it up


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

With all the snow here in Iowa with majority of my family not being able to make it to xmas today, I was pretty bummed. I also new I wasn't getting any gifts as I already had mine, so I ended up getting a Hawkeyes Orange Bowl shirt and spent my day having a blast on here. So in a way BowGod saved Christmas.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Not to 2500 yet


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

less than 60 post to go.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

keep going


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Love the thread tags!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Most posts on this thread..


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

we need to hit a new gear lol


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

2449?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

come on guys we can do it.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

neednew1 said:


> Not to 2500 yet


key word "yet"


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> that would be interesting to know.


i'm try to count it. but keep on loosing track there are just too many to do it in my head


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Who can let BOWGOD know that the 2500th post is HIS ????


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

I think at this point, most are getting their post count up so they can be considered "AT Experts"


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> Most posts on this thread..


Doh, I'm slacking..


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

almost there


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Dang.. I came in 2nd.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Most posts on this thread..


Do you still have specials tools?


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> Most posts on this thread..


hey how you get that. and i can't read it.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> Dang.. I came in 2nd.


nice work:thumbs_up


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I think at this point, most are getting their post count up so they can be considered "AT Experts"


I'm more of a dependant.... I need AT to survive.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

craigthor said:


> Doh, I'm slacking..


Get busy then... Quit yappin', start typin' :becky:


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Most posts on this thread..


I am way down the list, but somehow I feel I still spent too much time on this thread tonight...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> Most posts on this thread..


Do I get a brownie button or a chest to pin it on ? :third: LOL


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> Dang.. I came in 2nd.


you still got time to make number 1 buddy.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

says he is still here.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

yes we can keep on posting


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

30 more


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

down to 33 viewing...


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

4th for me ...


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

24 more


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm on the list. On the bottom but I still made a list that wasn't a bad list for once.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

ddd-shooter said:


> I think at this point, most are getting their post count up so they can be considered "AT Experts"


nope just helping to advertise a great product for great people.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

slow down !!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> Do I get a brownie button or a chest to pin it on ? :third: LOL


Lol


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> Do I get a brownie button or a chest to pin it on ? :third: LOL


Thats my cup...


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

i will never consider my self a expert ever i am here to learn all i can.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Reckon what the record is for the most posts in one minute? 

There are a couple minutes that have several posts!


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

getting real close


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

get ready bowgod we are close to 2500


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> nope just helping to advertise a great product for great people.


you got that right


----------



## bigheadbillygoa (Dec 23, 2008)

im going to guess this is 2485


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

fishcatcher said:


> hey how you get that. and i can't read it.


To read it, click the pic and you'll see the larger version.


To see who has the number of posts on a thread, go back to the main screen and click on the post count for the thread.

See the attached pic. The part marked in red is the spot to click.


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

2487?

ha I cheated


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

almost there bowgod


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

wow i didn't think i had that many. must have been during that frenzy.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> To read it, click the pic and you'll see the larger version.
> 
> 
> To see who has the number of posts on a thread, go back to the main screen and click on the post count for the thread.
> ...


Now that was worth learning right there! 

Thanks!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

craigthor said:


> Thats my cup...


not yet. I'm on top. LOL


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

2490


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

let bowgod get the 2500th


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

2500 soon


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Almost midnight !!!!


----------



## bigheadbillygoa (Dec 23, 2008)

2500


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> To read it, click the pic and you'll see the larger version.
> 
> 
> To see who has the number of posts on a thread, go back to the main screen and click on the post count for the thread.
> ...


thank you so much. i never realize that was there.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

superbuckeye said:


> Do I get a brownie button or a chest to pin it on ? :third: LOL


Not sure about a brownie button. But I talked to bowgod and told him I would like to give you the set of strings that i won. Hope you get back to work soon and Merry Christmas. :shade:


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

Im still here


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

2498


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> not yet. I'm on top. LOL


but that was a 3rd place cup not first....


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> To read it, click the pic and you'll see the larger version.
> 
> 
> To see who has the number of posts on a thread, go back to the main screen and click on the post count for the thread.
> ...


thanks good info


----------



## bigheadbillygoa (Dec 23, 2008)

2500 now


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, 2500 was taken!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Most posts on this thread..


WOW i made the top 5!!!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

ArcheryAttic said:


> I am way down the list, but somehow I feel I still spent too much time on this thread tonight...


I haven't x'd out of AT all day, I just didn't post a whole lot sat back and watched the action. I thought I would have a better chance of not jinxing myself. Turns out I was wrong. haha 18 hours an still going!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

Save 2500th for BOWGOD


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Getting closer:smile:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

ohio moose said:


> Not sure about a brownie button. But I talked to bowgod and told him I would like to give you the set of strings that i won. Hope you get back to work soon and Merry Christmas. :shade:


That's very nice of you! Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Bg*

THats really cool of you, hope you have seen that I finally posted a doe for the team!!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

we blew right by itukey:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> Save 2500th for BOWGOD


too late.... ukey:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

ohio moose said:


> Not sure about a brownie button. But I talked to bowgod and told him I would like to give you the set of strings that i won. Hope you get back to work soon and Merry Christmas. :shade:


ummm... are you serious?


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow you guys are fast!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ohio moose said:


> Not sure about a brownie button. But I talked to bowgod and told him I would like to give you the set of strings that i won. Hope you get back to work soon and Merry Christmas. :shade:


Thats a great thing to do. Way to go Ohio Moose


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Darn i got the 2500th lol


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

Im about done


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

your a great man ohiomoose


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

craigthor said:


> but that was a 3rd place cup not first....


oops. I'm a goofball.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

15 more minutes!


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

OH WELL, I guess that we over shot it for BOWGOD :sad:, but AWSOME THREAD :teeth:.... GOOD NIGHT to ALL and CHAT LATER... 
MT Olie


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> oops. I'm a goofball.


thats ok you earned it


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

superbuckeye said:


> ummm... are you serious?


That is the announcement I have been waiting on him to make


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

ohio moose said:


> Not sure about a brownie button. But I talked to bowgod and told him I would like to give you the set of strings that i won. Hope you get back to work soon and Merry Christmas. :shade:


This is what AT is all about.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

ohio moose said:


> Not sure about a brownie button. But I talked to bowgod and told him I would like to give you the set of strings that i won. Hope you get back to work soon and Merry Christmas. :shade:


Now that is very awesome. 

Christmas spirit is alive and well!

:clap:
:clap:
:clap:
:clap:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

hope the new year brings you a job superbuckeye


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Dont want to be left behind


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

awesome deal ohio moose. hats off to you man.

Bill


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

superbuckeye said:


> ummm... are you serious?


Yes Sir. I sent you a couple pm's but you know now anyway. It's no problem and what Christmas is about right ? Just contact bowgod and they are yours.
MERRY CHRISTMAS all.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Now that is cool of you! Christmas spirit at its best!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

It's been a blast guy...wouldnt have spend my day any other way. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

ohio moose said:


> Yes Sir. I sent you a couple pm's but you know now anyway. It's no problem and what Christmas is about right ? Just contact bowgod and they are yours.
> MERRY CHRISTMAS all.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes it has thank you and merry christmas to all


----------



## Out East (Oct 27, 2009)

Time for bed


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Almost time for me to crack a brew!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

to all a good night and god bless


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohio Moose. Thank you so much. God Bless You! I thank you and my son thanks you. It seems that I am humbled this Christmas by the giving spirit of the fine members here at AT. I don't know exactly how to put into words what I feel right now. This is an amazingly generous thing you have done also. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. God Bless You and Merry Christmas!


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ohio Moose*

That was a noble for what you done. Hats off.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well fellas merry christmas! Im going to grab that beer,and polute my lungs with a smoke outside. I gotta quit smoking!


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

night all


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

superbuckeye said:


> Ohio Moose. Thank you so much. God Bless You! I thank you and my son thanks you. It seems that I am humbled this Christmas by the giving spirit of the fine members here at AT. I don't know exactly how to put into words what I feel right now. This is an amazingly generous thing you have done also. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. God Bless You and Merry Christmas!


No problem buddy. Merry Christmas to you and your son.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

superbuckeye are them string going on your sons bow?


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Its things like that, that make my heart just burn up! Its also why I love this sport and everyone that takes a part in it. You get no love from football players, I can attest to that.

http://www.drivehq.com/folder/p6221290/1444767483.aspx
I believe that you should listein to this song, it just increases the mood felt here tonight! Its by The Rising Generation Youth Chorus in St. Louis and all are members (including me, as a bass) of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

And a big Thank You to Bowgod and SIXX STRINGS.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> Ohio Moose. Thank you so much. God Bless You! I thank you and my son thanks you. It seems that I am humbled this Christmas by the giving spirit of the fine members here at AT. I don't know exactly how to put into words what I feel right now. This is an amazingly generous thing you have done also. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. God Bless You and Merry Christmas!


Congrats you deserve em! I too have been in awe of how many great caring people I have run across in my short time here on AT. You guys are all great, this is by far best site I have ever come across on the net.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats a pretty good way to end the thread....


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

well i can say i pass my post count average today. it was 3.14 hell i post 40 something today on this thread alone. it was well worth it.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

*thank you SIXX strings!*

Merry Christmas to all & to all a good night (14 hours of this is enough for me) 

i do think this thread should get a sticky- to show the true mettle of those who made it fun. :icon_salut:

Rob


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I feel so blessed by the giving spirit alive and well here by the fine members of AT. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> superbuckeye are them string going on your sons bow?


???


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

First post of Dec. 26th?  Does that mean I can get one for $26??!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Maybe I can get the last post on this thread, goodnight AT :darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

bowman_77 said:


> ???


That is were he told me they were going after he contacted me.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

atm7819 said:


> Maybe I can get the last post on this thread, goodnight AT :darkbeer:


Maybe not?


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

hawkeyestate said:


> When
> 
> someone is generous enough, and can afford to give his product away for free you know its a first-class product. On top of him making christmas enjoyable for all of us, all across the country this should greatly benefit Sixx Strings Bowstrings as he gets his product out to a much larger base than before.



Absolutely!


Thanks craigthor and elk. Got a PM from mender about it. Heck I'd pay full price for this kinda service. 

Thanks again fellas and a huge thanks to Sixx strings!! I'll be rockin a set on my Ross real soon. And if I get the Vendetta I'm wantin it's liable to have em on it too.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

First beer down ,and christmas is over here in cold snowy wisconsin.
So eat a brat, chug a point,and save some of dat cheddar for new years eve


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great Thread! Entertaining for 24 hours (well at least for some of us, right Bowman 77?).


Congrats to all the winners, thanks to Sixx Strings, and a big Ups to Ohio Moose for his very classy move in the end.

Merry Christmass to all.......


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

ohio moose said:


> That is were he told me they were going after he contacted me.


Thats awesome, I'm sure that made his sons christmas. Nothing better than seeing a young kid get them. Sets a example of how great some people in the archery community can be, an I'm sure he will do a favor like this for someone in the future.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> ???


sorry I didn't get to you sooner. Yes, they are going on my son's bow. I have needed to get them for a long time but haven't had the money. Now thanks to the generosity of Bowgod and Ohio Moose, I will be able to enjoy archery with him at my side again. I truly feel blessed. Thank you both Bowgod and Ohio Moose.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

hawkeyestate said:


> Thats awesome, I'm sure that made his sons christmas. Nothing better than seeing a young kid get them. Sets a example of how great some people in the archery community can be, an I'm sure he will do a favor like this for someone in the future.


I had no problem doing it anyway but to find out that they would be for his son just made it that much better for me.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

This has to be some sort of archerytalk record.
I just realized we have a thread with over 2500 post, and no bashing, no bickering, and no my bow is better than your bow BS.

It is a Christmas miracle.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> It is a Christmas miracle.


Amen.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

superbuckeye said:


> sorry I didn't get to you sooner. Yes, they are going on my son's bow. I have needed to get them for a long time but haven't had the money. Now thanks to the generosity of Bowgod and Ohio Moose, I will be able to enjoy archery with him at my side again. I truly feel blessed. Thank you both Bowgod and Ohio Moose.


I sent you a Pm. I want to add to the gift. I want to a make a custom bow sling to match the string for you son. So if you like just PM me and I'll tell you more.

Joe


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks BOWGOD and bowmender! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowman_77 said:


> I sent you a Pm. I want to add to the gift. I want to a make a custom bow sling to match the string for you son. So if you like just PM me and I'll tell you more.
> 
> Joe


WOW we really got something started here. Got to love how the true spirit of Christmas catches on.

I just got a PM from another Elf. it seems that the fun is not completely over just yet.

Santa has returned home, and unpacked the sleigh. While packing things up in storage for next year, he noticed there was 1 last gift in the bottom of the bag. Let's see who it was for.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

bowman_77 said:


> I sent you a Pm. I want to add to the gift. I want to a make a custom bow sling to match the string for you son. So if you like just PM me and I'll tell you more.
> 
> Joe


bowman, very cool of you to do that :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ohio moose said:


> bowman, very cool of you to do that :thumbs_up


Thanks but you really made his and his sons Christman. So the hats off to you sir.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

hawkeyestate said:


> Thats awesome, I'm sure that made his sons christmas. Nothing better than seeing a young kid get them. Sets a example of how great some people in the archery community can be, an I'm sure he will do a favor like this for someone in the future.


You can bet on that! When I get to return to work I will pass along the giving spirit which has been shown to my family this evening by the fine people here at AT.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Alright

I recently got a PM from one of the guys on this thread who wanted to buy a set of strings for someone else on this thread. So ebonarcher you have a pm from the ghost of Christmas present.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> I sent you a Pm. I want to add to the gift. I want to a make a custom bow sling to match the string for you son. So if you like just PM me and I'll tell you more.
> 
> Joe


pm sent. Thank you so very much. I am truly beside myself right now and my son is so excited that we can get him shooting again. You all are truly an inspiration. May God Bless you all in the coming year.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Alright
> 
> I recently got a PM from one of the guys on this thread who wanted to buy a set of strings for someone else on this thread. So ebonarcher you have a pm from the ghost of Christmas present.


There are some fine ATer on here tonight. Way to go.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bowman_77 said:


> There are some fine ATer on here tonight. Way to go.


It's infectious.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

wow still going,and a bunch of stand up guys what a great thing you all are doing god bless you all.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Alright
> 
> I recently got a PM from one of the guys on this thread who wanted to buy a set of strings for someone else on this thread. So ebonarcher you have a pm from the ghost of Christmas present.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

I love this. People like to talk about all the bashing that goes on at AT, but you all tonight have truly shown how great the Archery community is. God Bless you all.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> There are some fine ATer on here tonight. Way to go.





BOWGOD said:


> It's infectious.





brokenarrow123p said:


> wow still going,and a bunch of stand up guys what a great thing you all are doing god bless you all.


That there is, another 15 minutes and I'm off to sleep 18+ hours is more than enough wake time.

Craig


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> WOW we really got something started here. Got to love how the true spirit of Christmas catches on.
> 
> I just got a PM from another Elf. it seems that the fun is not completely over just yet.
> 
> Santa has returned home, and unpacked the sleigh. While packing things up in storage for next year, he noticed there was 1 last gift in the bottom of the bag. Let's see who it was for.


Anything else in that elf bag Santa SIXX???


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> OK listen up folks
> 
> First of all I would like to thank each, and every one of you for making this a Christmas to remember.
> This thread, and getting to play Santa brought a tear of joy to my eye on more than 1 occasion today.
> ...


Also lets not let this great deal be forgotten for all....


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

It's threads like this and the great people on here that make AT so great? Way to go.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

What some of you have shown on here today is what needs to continue in order to keep the sport flourishing and growing. The younger generation(mine included) needs all the examples, and teachings we can get. I'm usually not big on the holidays I mean I like them but I never really get caught up in it. Today has really brought back some good memories of christmas' past.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I just made a trip to the garage to see about something. I have had my oldest son's bow in there since he outgrew it and it is just collecting dust. I had completely forgotten that I even had it. SO... in the spirit of giving that has been shown to my family tonight, I'd like to pass along to someone else. It's not much, but it's all I have to give, so here goes.

If you are in need of a left handed youth bow pm me. I am giving away a Browning Micro Midas preset from the factory 27"/35#. Draw is adjustable from 25-27", weight is adjustable from 25-45#s. It is a bare bow with a simple plastic finger rest.

Like I said it isn't much, but if it can get a youngster shooting, it will bring a smile to my face. First one to pm me that needs it gets it. Merry Christmas.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

hawkeyestate said:


> What some of you have shown on here today is what needs to continue in order to keep the sport flourishing and growing. The younger generation(mine included) needs all the examples, and teachings we can get. I'm usually not big on the holidays I mean I like them but I never really get caught up in it. Today has really brought back some good memories of christmas' past.


I was happy to have a small role in what bowgod started.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Well merry christmas to all and to all a good night, I will stop back by tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

superbuckeye said:


> I just made a trip to the garage to see about something. I have had my oldest son's bow in there since he outgrew it and it is just collecting dust. I had completely forgotten that I even had it. SO... in the spirit of giving that has been shown to my family tonight, I'd like to pass along to someone else. It's not much, but it's all I have to give, so here goes.
> 
> If you are in need of a left handed youth bow pm me. I am giving away a Browning Micro Midas preset from the factory 27"/35#. Draw is adjustable from 25-27", weight is adjustable from 25-45#s. It is a bare bow with a simple plastic finger rest.
> 
> Like I said it isn't much, but if it can get a youngster shooting, it will bring a smile to my face. First one to pm me that needs it gets it. Merry Christmas.


:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well thanks again to everyone who made this so special. I really had the time of my life on here. But now I must get some sleep, I have my work cut out for me tomorrow.

God bless us all. EVERYONE!


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Thanks for sharing*

Thanks


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

God Bless and thank you. Try to get a good night's sleep. You've had a long day.


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I am certain Bowgod didn't do this for his benefit, but I hope everyone will keep him and this thread in mind when they need new strings...I know I will.

God bless you, Merry Christmas, and good night.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello all,
I am Humbled and brought to tear. To the animous person that is buying me a set of strings for my new turbohawk. I thank you.

My Plan for tomorrow had been to end money to a family in Pa. That had lost their home recently due to fire. So now I have to raise the ante on that a bit.
This truly is the REAL JOY of CHRISTMAS.
Again I thank you all for what made a bad day SPECIAL. And especially to the person whom is doing this for me.
Maybe you will be at vegas this year to meet me.
Jim Gilmore aka EbonArcher


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Pm sent*



superbuckeye said:


> I just made a trip to the garage to see about something. I have had my oldest son's bow in there since he outgrew it and it is just collecting dust. I had completely forgotten that I even had it. SO... in the spirit of giving that has been shown to my family tonight, I'd like to pass along to someone else. It's not much, but it's all I have to give, so here goes.
> 
> If you are in need of a left handed youth bow pm me. I am giving away a Browning Micro Midas preset from the factory 27"/35#. Draw is adjustable from 25-27", weight is adjustable from 25-45#s. It is a bare bow with a simple plastic finger rest.
> 
> Like I said it isn't much, but if it can get a youngster shooting, it will bring a smile to my face. First one to pm me that needs it gets it. Merry Christmas.


I have a right handed son...with a dominate left eye...this would be the ticket!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ebonarcher said:


> Hello all,
> I am Humbled and brought to tear. To the animous person that is buying me a set of strings for my new turbohawk. I thank you.
> 
> My Plan for tomorrow had been to end money to a family in Pa. That had lost their home recently due to fire. So now I have to raise the ante on that a bit.
> ...


Congrats, I am glad to see your day got to be better.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

wow what an ending to a wonderful thread.....Lots of Christmas spirit going on here.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, pretty incredible.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

ttt? haha What the heck bowman77 and 12ringer you guys were up all night or what...you made posts at 4am and 5 am? Thats just crazy. Looks like I missed some great gestures after I went to bed. Just remember BOWGOD and SIXX strings and help him out a bit bumping his product.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrat's to all the winner's, and big Thanks for the wonderful Christmas day on AT:thumbs_up


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

For sure don't forget bowgod and SIXX Strings. This was a fun thread to be a part of.


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

In 12 hours or so this went from 15 pages when I left from work to 65 pages... Holy crap!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> OK listen up folks
> 
> First of all I would like to thank each, and every one of you for making this a Christmas to remember.
> This thread, and getting to play Santa brought a tear of joy to my eye on more than 1 occasion today.
> ...


Let us not forget about Daves special. I bolded it so it owuld be easier to find...

Craig


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

ttt for one great christmas day


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ebonarcher said:


> Hello all,
> I am Humbled and brought to tear. To the animous person that is buying me a set of strings for my new turbohawk. I thank you.
> 
> My Plan for tomorrow had been to end money to a family in Pa. That had lost their home recently due to fire. So now I have to raise the ante on that a bit.
> ...


That there are lots fo great folks on this sight. 

Have to say this was a great thread and so much fun to be here.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

ok, i woke up & saw what i missed, and with a tear of inspiration in my eye, i decided to try to keep this feeling going, so i'm starting a spin off thread......


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

This thread was such an amazing thing to be a part of. Everyone showed that the Christmas spirit is still alive and well. I feel great being a part of this. Sixx strings will get my business on my strings in the future too. Dave (Bowgod) showed that he cares about others (as did so many others here in this thread) and that shows me that he is the kind of guy I wanna do business with. Thank you to all who made this such an enjoyable experience.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

elk country rp said:


> ok, i woke up & saw what i missed, and with a tear of inspiration in my eye, i decided to try to keep this feeling going, so i'm starting a spin off thread......


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1094827


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Yes it was a blast. Thanks Dave and Sixx string for making it happen.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I would like to go back through and re-read some of the posts...there were some pretty funny ones. My eyes hurt to bad right now from lastnight to do that now though.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Pleased to say Sham gets the Micro Midas. Can't wait to see pics of his little girl shooting. It feels so good to be able to give a little back.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I wasn't sure where to post this but I figured that this was a direct result from this thread. I was contacted by bowman_77 that someone has asked him to make me a sling for my giving of the string and cables I won here. This was very nice and unexpected but greatly appreciated. So I guess the Christmas spirit is still alive and well on AT.
Thanks to all involved with making this the best thread I've been involved in. And to AT for giving us the best Archery site around.
Happy New Year all.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ohio moose said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this but I figured that this was a direct result from this thread. I was contacted by bowman_77 that someone has asked him to make me a sling for my giving of the string and cables I won here. This was very nice and unexpected but greatly appreciated. So I guess the Christmas spirit is still alive and well on AT.
> Thanks to all involved with making this the best thread I've been involved in. And to AT for giving us the best Archery site around.
> Happy New Year all.


Very well put. It was the most fun I have ever spent on AT. And Ohio Moose I hope you enjoy your sling. Happy New Year to all.


----------

